# Dues Ex Parvulus: Game thread



## Serp (Feb 17, 2010)

_Geir is on the attack, the children of Geir have started to hunt the children of the elder gods.
Spirits taking up the cause have gone out of their way to find, protect and bring these children to "The Fold".
The Fold being a part of time that is folded over onto itself making it a pocket in time, a safe haven for these
demi-gods and spirits.


And this is where our story starts, in The Fold.

_-----
Pyroak spoke up, he was the oldest of the Nymphs and was said to have started the recruiting of Demi-gods. He was talking to Ricardo, the first demi-god recruited 3 years ago, and one of the only 3 so far to pass their test and learn of their true parents.

Ricardo was a son of Hermes, with the gods being missing in action, you couldnt just ask them who was their child a long and complicated method was needed which was also extremely dangerous, which required the demi-god to seek out and be accepted by their parents symbols of power.

"Ricardo, I sense there to be other young demi-god out there now, that Geir and his children are closing in on, you must go and bring them here. Before we lose even more than we can afford to lose."

"Yes master, I will go."

"Take Amber with you, you might need her if a fight breaks out."

"Wouldn't Phlame be better to take if fear of a fight?"

"No the aim is to run and escape, for that Ambers powers will suit more."

"Yes master."

Ricardo went to get ready and find Amber. Amber Lamps and her brother Phlame Lamps were the twin children of Apollo, both with bright blonde hair and a well tanned complexion. 

------------
Meanwhile with Geir.

All across the greater western part of the world, do you ever get the feeling your being watched. Thats because you are, not by the government or by perverts for the most part. Every camera, every video recorder every recording device will betray you, they all loop back to Geir. 
Geir the god of advancement, change and modern technology is forever monitoring. But today at this high school, he has spotted something that take his fancy. 

Students sitting bored in class, while teachers ramble on expected this to be the last thing to happen. All the lights turned off, as did the televisions and the electronic locks on the doors sealed them in. And then the buzzing started. The school lawnmowers, warped so the cutting blades were in close reach of the children was rushing through the school quickly cutting the children to pieces. ​


----------



## Serp (Feb 18, 2010)

During the ruckus Lucas was running around.

"Oh shit, what the hell is going on? Another columbine incident! Fuck my life."

Lucas was trying as well as the other children to get out of the way of these dangerously angry machines. As he ran he was sure one of the machines was looking at him, that was if it had eyes. 

Everyone was panicking and the one that had been assumed to be staring at him had decided to move towards him and mow down everyone in its way. 

"Fuck fuck fuck, why me!" 

The lawnmower was closing in on him, it was getting closer and closer. The children behind him being torn into bloody messes that vaguely ressembled something human. 

The motors sounded like a roar of a mighty beast, but these were just berserk garden tools. 

It was then that it hit him. The machine had gotten hold of him leg and had begun chewing. Chewing wouldn't be the word you used to describe a lawnmowers actions normally but that is exactly what it was, chewing.

Lucas howled out in pain. It was then that a a blonde girl appeared and fired a volley of arrows at the machine. It fell limp and released Lucas leg. By now all the other children had fled, and only Lucas and the girl remain. She ran up to Lucas.

"Are you ok?"

Lucas was still in shock and pain. "MY LEG!"

"Don't worry." the girl said but she doubted he could hear her over his shouts about his legs.

The girl raised her hand and a warm golden light came out of it and leg began to knit back together. Eventually Lucas noticed and cocked his head and looked at the girl.
"What?"

"Yes I healed your leg, we need to get out of here."

"Wait who are you?"

"Argh! I am Amber and I'm here to save your life."

"Ok I'm grateful, but why is my life in danger, there 100s of other kids that were being killed why settle on me."

"Because your special."

"Special how?"

"I can't really say, saying it makes it real and making it real makes it dangerous."

As she said that another lawnmower turned the corner, roared and sped down the corridor.

"Shit!" Amber exclaimed and started to shoot arrows but this mower was fast and it dodged them all, animal like in ways. It jumped somehow and landed on Amber. She screamed. And tried to to push it off. 

Lucas jumped on it to try and wrestle it off, but the blood and oil everywhere made gripping hard as it is. 

"Kid, your not doing it right, aim for its neck." Amber said as she had one arm out stretched healing her leg as it was being chewed and smashing the lawnmower in places in an attempt to make it let go. 

"Its a fucking lawnmower it doesn't have a neck."

"Argh the Veil, listen up! Your most likely a Demi-god, half god half human. Like me and these aren't lawnmowers anymore, they are here to kill us."

Lucas listened and was sure this girl was crazy, but it kinda made sense. As she said that he looked at the lawn mower, it was still the lawnmower but different. It was like the parts had reassembled into a cat, a lion or tiger like cat, he was worried how he did not notice it sooner. He now saw the neck, that Amber was talking about.

He jumped up and landed on its back, and placed his fingers at its neck area, while Amber was beating away its head. He finally caught his finger on a pin or something. And ripped it out, and if anyone tells you ripping a component out of a machine is easy, they are fucking liars. But for some reason Lucas had enough strength to rip it out of the metal monster.

The head rolled away still snarlling and snapping, and the body twitched and then began to run around randomly, presumably looking for its head.  

Lucas helped Amber up. She was now completely healed and she smiled at him.
"Thanks for saving my life kid, I am Amber Lamps, daughter of Apollo."

Lucas smiled at her, "Your welcome but the name anit Kid, its Lucas Straybury."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 18, 2010)

*Sierra…*

‘Is this day ever going to end?’  Sierra thought leaning back and drumming her pencil against her desk during study hall.  Her work was done but the clock seemed to almost mock her.  ‘Oh come on!’  She shouted in her mind as she sat up and grabbed the sides of her desk and laid her forehead against the cool surface with her eyes closed.

Taking a deep breath Sierra let it escape in a deep sigh before opening her eyes.  The darkness around her made her blink.  “I know I just opened my eyes…”  She muttered before everyone started talking.  Lifting her head she realized that the lights had just gone out.  “What’s going on?”  Sierra asked her own voice mixing with the others.  

Then the a soft buzzing was heard.  “Stay seated.  I will be right back.”  The teacher said to the room of students and went into the hall way.  As the door opened some screams could be heard but the teacher rushed out shutting the door behind him.  What had started as a low murmur rose to a loud discussion at what they had heard when the door had been opened.  There was talk of a shooting like they see on the news but that was dismissed because of the sound.  Other hypothesis were tossed around but no one agreed.  

The buzzing became louder and the teacher didn’t return.  What they had originally thought were screams and after long discussion had dismissed began to ring in their ears once more.  “That’s not right!”  Sierra yelled standing and slamming her hands on her desk.  

“What the hell?!”  One student choked out as another screamed.  The small window in the door had been splattered with a thick red liquid.  Then the door began to vibrate with the sound just on the other side.  Others began to scream and rushed for the farthest part of the room.  “There has to be an explanation!”  Sierra yelled but was largely ignored.  

It was then the door gave away.  Before them stood a piece of a equipment that they never worried about except for being some murder weapon in the latest horror flick.  “Get away!”  Sierra yelled but needed not say anything since they had grouped to the back of the classroom already.  The lawnmower charged forward heading for the big group.  “Damn it!”  Sierra yelled jumping on a desk and flipping to another one.  Using the desks as platforms she leapt over the machinery and turned toward her classmates.  

“Get out of the way!”  Sierra yelled but most stood frozen to the spot.  “No!”  She screamed from her perch on a desk extending her hand as if that would save them.  The lawnmower leaned back slightly and began to spin sending chucks of blood and gore splashing out behind it and on Sierra.  “Fuck!”  She screamed trying to cover her face for the spray as she listened to the people she had known most of her life screaming in fear and agony.  

Sierra wanted to help she knew that but self preservation kicked in and she rushed for the door.  The blood was everywhere and it made the tiles of the floor slicker than an ice rink.  Her legs quickly went out from underneath her and she slid out into the awaiting halls of carnage on her back.


----------



## Serp (Feb 18, 2010)

Ricardo was running through the school, looking for people to help. He wanted to help save the normal kids but no matter how much he wanted to, he did not have the time to do so, the demi-gods came first.

Blood was splattering everywhere, and soon enough one of the mechanical monsters spotted him. These mechanical monsters were better at spotting potential godly children than he. But Ric was the strongest one in the area, the monster settled on him.

It charged and as it jumped bound to land on Ric, Rics body flickered and only left a silhouette of wind behind, and appeared behind the beast. He dropped to the floor and balancing on his hands kicked upwards into to the beasts stomach sending it flying. 

It dropped with a thud but got back up soon enough, it bared its fangs and charged at Ric. Ric ran towards it again, and jumped, disappeared and landed on the beasts back slamming it into the ground. 

They rolled around some more, the beast getting a few good strikes in, Ricardo was bleeding from dozens of cuts and bit marks. 

Ricardo rolled backwards and pulled out 3 throwing stars, with wings on them. And threw them at that the beast, the stars zooming in and out, backwards and forwards until the beast was slain, oil and blood pooled around him.

The stars came flying back to Ricardo, who pocketed them. It took alot of energy to use his magic item, so he did so sparingly, and since he used his natural ability as well, Ricardo was feeling extremely tired.

But he knew he couldn't rest for long. He started to hobble down the corridors, towards the buzzing sounds. He could teleport there but that would take so much out of him he would appear on the other end passed out. As he hobbled, he saw someone escape from the classroom, and a something inside him tingled.

"A demi-god." He said to himself, but that only meant more of Geirs beasts would soon be here.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 18, 2010)

*Sierra…*

The crash against the lockers lining the opposite hall was a major jolt to Sierra’s shoulder.  Pain shot through her arm making her hiss but she only remained where she was for a moment before making her way to her hands and knees.  Leaning to the side she could see into the class room and gasped covering her mouth in gore covered hands.  “This…I can’t…what the hell?!”  Sierra cried out as she saw the lawnmower finishing up on the last of the students in the corner and beginning to back off in search of more.  “This…I…”  She struggled to her feet, trying to keep from falling.

Falling would practically mean certain death.  “I’ve got to get out of here…”  Sierra turned away and tried to move her feet in a run but caused her to crash down once more.  “FUCK!”  she yelled, not even taking a moment before she scrambled to her feet.  Moving them side to side she decided to go almost with ice skating movements.  It seemed to get her moving a little better.  

Then she saw somebody up ahead.  With tears rolling down her cheeks, causing clear streaks through the red on her fast she yelled at him.  “Run!  Get out of here!”  She kept moving in his direction and looking back over her shoulder.  An arm lay in front of her that she almost tripped up on but was able to jump over it in time.  “If you don’t want to end up like this, RUN!  For god sake RUN!”  She tried not to cry over the mayhem around only to keep her eyes from blurring.


----------



## Serp (Feb 18, 2010)

The girl came running towards Ricardo. Towards the destroyed body of the beast he had just killed. He figured from the haste she was moving at that there was a another monster on her tail and she would not stop moving.

She finally reached him, and the two looked at each other and started to run.
"How many of them were back there? How many?"  He frantically asked.

------
Lucas and Amber were running through the school, as the doors were locked Ricardo was their only way in or out. Most of the school kids had been killed, and now all that remained were either pinned down or hiding.

"I didn't expect Geir to go this far, this could only mean that more than 1 demi-god was present at this school. And now that me and my friend Ricardo are here, its only natural he would raise the bar."

"What are you talking about? Who is Geir?" Lucas asked.


"Geir is a spirit, a titan, a god. He has no true class yet. But he is manifestation of science and technology, he aims to destroy the old gods. As religon hinders science."

"What? I still don't get it."

"Argh boys, ok imagine this. The force that made the man first think of the wheel, the force that turned the first gear, the force that sparked the concept of the internet, now imagine that in human form, trying to destroy everything to do with the gods."

"Oh thats bad."

"Yes it is."

The two kept running, "So what now?" 

"Now we find Ricardo."

"Where is he?" 

"Somewhere." As Amber said that she heard another monster growling as it turned the corner.

And another growl from Lucas. "Empty your pockets!" 

"What?"

"Empty your fucking pockets."

Lucas quickly emptied his pockets, his things feel to the ground. His blackberry had transformed into a nasty little rat like creature and it went to wake up his Ipod.

"This is not good!" As she said that, lockers began to burst open and little robotic creatures burst out. 

"I knew we should have brought Phlame!"

"Phlame?"

"My brother, he could kill these all quickly."

Up ahead, Amber was sure she could see Ricardo with someone else.

"Ricardo!!!!!" She shouted.

But before she could call again, there was a loud thumping noise from the room next to her.

"Erm Lucas, whats in that room."

"Thats the Photocopying room, over 20 heavy duty photocopiers."

"Shit!"


----------



## RainOfRoads (Feb 18, 2010)

"I'm going to get killed by a FUCKING copy machine" screamed June.

June had gone into the room earlier to copy a report, but she was now hanging from the ceiling by an old pipe in her panic to get away from the now murderous machines she had hopped up on a now destroyed chair.

She was absolutely hepless now hanging from the ceiling holding her legs in a crunch postion in order to keep the copy machines from ripping her legs off as they crowded around her like rapid dogs waiting for a piece of steak.

Suddenly, she heard a pop and the pipe she was hanging onto began to bend.

"Shit" 

An idea hit her just then and she started purposely to swing from the pipe as it broke, she kept her handle on it as she landed on one of the copier machines. Taking the broken pipe she stabbed it into the machine beneath her, killing it instantly.

She smirked for a moment then all the copier machine surronded the now dead machine and in their eagerness rammed the machine  and sent her flying across the room. 

She hit the wall stunned for a moment with her lip busted and her leg was completely numb and unmoving.

As the machines came rushing toward her as she could say was this prayer

"God, if you exist and I go to hell will you at least tell my grandmother when she gets to heaven, that I went down fighting and did not die as a whining bitch"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2010)

*Sierra?*

The floor was beyond slick as Sierra skated through the gore toward the guy that seemed to wait for her arrival.  ?What??  She asked a bit surprised that he had been questioning her.  ?What the hell?!?  Sierra said seeing the other lawnmower her heart beating faster than before.  That was until she realized that particular one was out of commission already.  ?Thank God??  Sierra mumbled her body starting to shake slightly from the adrenaline.

?One?only one??  Sierra said to him a bit breathless and turned her head behind them.  At that moment the lawnmower decided to rush through the doorway of the classroom in it?s nice shiny new coat of special red paint.  It seemed to pause, coming out between two pairs of people made it?s mind unsure of which way to travel but then it turned toward Sierra and her new companion.  The blood sprayed out from behind it as it tried to get traction on the floor.  Once it caught hold it raced toward them at an alarming speed.  ?What the fuck are these things?  Is it some kind of Maximum Overdrive thing??  She practically yelled at the guy, running as fast as she could in her panic.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 19, 2010)

Layla boarded her plane happily. Yes, this will be her first time travelling abroad, AND alone. Ahhh... it already feels so nice not having grandma and grandpa around, nor any of the servants, she thought while making herself more comfortable in the seat. She closed her eyes getting a big breath then turned around and looked through the window. The plane was still on the airport and she could see other planes getting their passenger's baggages up. The sand dunes were still visible far away but in the plain there was some nice cold breeze because of the air conditioner.  I'll miss Egypt during this time. I guess it will be all different, temperature, people and everything. So grandma was right to change my garderobe a bit. Ah, I can't wait to wear that blue dress she giggled. She opened her jacket a bit more, revealing a purple blouse with a little cleavage. Then she turned and started to study the people around her with curious eyes. Ah... There has to be some cute guy in this infinite sea of old people. There HAS to be..., she cried to herself. Otherwise, what am I supposed to do for so many hours?... She grabbed the book from her purse, and started reading. Nevermind I guess... There will be enough cute guys for me after I land.


----------



## Serp (Feb 21, 2010)

Lucas and Amber, where next to copier room, when they heard the voice of a girl inside.

"We need to help her!" Amber shouted. 

Ricardo now with this girl was running. He was strong enough to run but not enough to use any attacks. But he heard Amber and turned back and looked at her.

Right then the Lawnmower in the centre was confused as to which ones to attack. So it stayed there waiting for any of them to make sudden moves. 

"Keep calm." Ricardo warned them, he turned to Seirra "This are what you may call transformers, they wanna kill you because well your...I dunno how to say it."

Just then Lucas opened his mouth "Your a Dem..." he winced as Amber jabbed him in the ribs. "Lucas, its not right to tell people like that."

"You did to me."

"That was life or death."

"Anyways, we have to help the girl in there." Lucas thumbed towards the copier room. "Only problem is that we don't have enough fire power to take down the hulking monsters inside."

"Well Ive got enough strength for say three more teleports." Ricardo said stretching. "I could go in, save her, out and then take us all back to the fold."

Amber thought it over, while Lucas and Seirra stood a bit confused.

"Ok I have a plan." Ricardo said, and with a buzz and some wind he was gone.

That startled the lawnmower and it started down towards Seirra. Lucas and AMber ran towards her, shouting and heaving. "Hey bastard!" But he ignored them. 

And then there was the wind and a flash of Light. A guy who looked very similar to Amber was standing there, and he had a faint glow about him. 

"Who is this?" Lucas asked, a bit awestruck.

Amber sighed. "My brother, Phillip 'Phlame' Lamps, the Light of Apollo."

"Damn straight lil sis." The monster turned to the now glowing teenager and leapt at him. 

Phlame jumped up and stayed there a little too long almost as if he was flying. And then shoot a blast of light, like something straight out of dragonball z at the beast and oil and pieces of metal went everywhere.

"Done." 

Ricardo was panting on the floor, he had about one more trip in him before he passed out. "No we need to save that girl."

Phlame knocked on the door. "Dont worry Damsel, I am on my way."

Phlame walked up to Sierra and Lucas, and placed a hand on each of their shoulders, his touch warm to the skin. "I need your help do you think you can help me?"


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 21, 2010)

Layla's plane landed for a while, so she found herself walking in the crowded airport avoiding people that were hurrying and barely looked where they stepped. She finally managed to get out and turned of her phone. She had 3 unread messages, from her grandma and 2 of her friends but thought it would be better to read and answer them after she found a taxi. She thanked politely to the guy who carried her baggage till outside and then looked around. A man in his 30ties wearing an uniform showed up.

- Would you like a cab miss? he asked
- Yes please. I'm looking for this hotel. Can you take me there? she said and handled him a piece of paper oh which was an image of a 5 stars hotel, address and some contact phone numbers.
- Oh, of course I know where the hotel is. It's pretty much the best from the area, he added while putting the luggage in the car.
- Thank you, she smiled.
She got in the car and made herself comfortable, and soon started to type messages on her phone.
- It will take a while though, the driver added. The hotel is pretty far away, but don't worry, I'll make the road shorter. I know a shortcut, he winked.
She smiled back, nicely.
- Do you mind if i turn on the radio? he asked shortly after.
- Oh no, don't worry about me, I don't mind. She took out her headphones and put them in the ears starting to listen to her own songs.

The man was driving fast and the streets weren't that crowded. A half a hour passed. Then another one. Layla started to wonder if they'll get to the hotel soon but didn't bother asking. She finished writing her messages long ago and now she stared out on the window. The city was really nice and had a lot of eye-catching shops and bars. 
Soon after that the driver's car slowed down, making Layla look ahead with enthusiasm, thinking that it might have got to the hotel. She took out her headphones and asked the driver.
- Are we getting to the hotel soon?
- Not... really... he said. I don't know what's wrong though, these streets would usually be almost empty by this hour as we're approaching a school and the students are still having classes. I don't know why are there so many cars around at this hour.
He opened the window and asked another driver nearby.
- Hey, excuse me. Do you have any idea what's going on here? I'm quite in a hurry and I should get to a place soon, though I knew this place should be really empty around this hour.
- I'm waiting here for another 20 minutes myself, said the other man. My house is close to school, on the other side. I think there's some sort of accident there, so i heard.
Layla listened carefully to the conversation of the two.
-Hey.. mister. Do you mind if i go ahead a bit? The day's pretty nice and a walk would be good, she smiled.
- But... the man said there might be an accident there.
- Don't worry, I won't get too close. I'll just walk for a bit and wait for you to pick me up. She got off from the car, took her purse and went ahead waving childishly to the driver with a big grin on her face. I wonder if there is an accident there as they say.... Well time to see a real deal to take some picture of if that's the case. The guys at tv don't ever show something. She went ahead looking at the drivers that seemed to be pissed off, showing the definitely waited for a while there. Soon she got into some cars that were left empty, some with the doors opened, probably because of the people who lost their patience and went ahead.
- Curious people..., she laughed to herself. She soon started to see  some big fences and a huge field that looked like the school sports field. Layla looked curious around at the new place for her, and noticed how different it was from her home land.
Suddenly she heard a scream coming from not too far, that got her attention. She got her phone out of the purse, like a stupid teenager who was about to see the special event of her life, and started looking for the camera. But then... it appeared right before her eyes, that made her legs go numb. Many voices could clearly be heard, most of them being in pain, panicked, horrified. She just looked ahead without moving one leg, and saw a student with his hands full of blood, helped to walk by an older woman. Then another man who seemed to be carying an unconscious girl on his arms, going straight to the closest car.
- What... is... this, she mumbled.A terrorist attack?!?...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2010)

Ryan hadn't planned on coming to school today.

In fact, he was already halfway across town before he realized his wallet was in his locker. He cursed violently for a few minutes before making a sharp 180 and jogging back towards where he came. All he needed to do was duck in, get to his locker, grab his wallet, and get out. If a teacher caught him, he'd come up with some lame excuse. It wasn't taxing, just annoying.

Ryan came up to the not-so familiar chain link fence and hopped on it. At his old school, there had been a hole he could squeeze through, but this wasn't his old school. So he had to do it the old fashioned way. He landed from the short fall with less than ideal agility and jogged up to the back door. Not pausing to look in, he opened the door.

As he did, a scream filled the air.

Ryan looked around wildly, just in time to see Amelia get hacked to pieces by a lawnmower. "What the-"

Amelia had been in his science class. She had helped him with his homework once or twice. He had kinda liked her, which was rare for Ryan.

And now she was a deformed, bloody mess. Ryan looked up at the lawnmower, his eyes wide. The lawnmower moved slowly towards him.

"Help?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 22, 2010)

“What the…”  Sierra stuttered as the man she had been running with disappeared.  “Fine!  Leave me!”  She screamed not really comprehending that he had just vanished.  All she could think of was the lawnmower that begun to chase her again.  “Damn it!”  She turned and began to run though still looking over her shoulder.  Then another appeared.  Skidding to a halt she just looked back and watched as he made short work of the evil mechanical thing.

“Okay…I’m really not getting this…”  Sierra’s knees began to tremble slight a precursor to them giving out on her.  She knew the feeling if she had only felt a time or two before.  Shaking her head she decided that this must really be a dream and all she had to do was stay alive.  ‘Because if you die in your dreams you die in real life…’  Sierra thought to herself and straightened up a bit.

Walking forward, Sierra had determination in her steps.  “Just have to stay alive…”  She murmured walking back to the small group that had gathered and stood next to a boy she had seen around the school, though she couldn't quite remember his name.  She also tried very hard to block out the quieting screams and shouts she heard coming from around them.

When the guy, Phlame put a head on her shoulder Sierra looked at the hand then back at the man.  “Fine.  What do you need me to do?”  Sierra reached up and straightened her hat since had become slightly askew at some point during the time that the lawnmower had come into the classroom.  Once fixed she tucked a few long stray locks back under it and looked him in the eye.  Knowing she would do her best no matter what happened.


----------



## Serp (Feb 23, 2010)

It took Lucas a while to realise that Phlame had also bypassed all the locking mechanisms and children were pilling out as police flooded in.

Phlame had placed his hand on Lucas and the other girl, and the girl had accepted the request to help, so Lucas followed suit.

"Ok, this is what I need you two to do. You see these beasts are at twice the size of the lawnmowers and thrice as dangerous, but they are slow. I without a direct beam of sunlight I can't take them out. So the plan is, we burst in, you guys distract him, I rescue the chick and while, we are doing that Amber heals Ricardo, so by time we have done our bit, he can port us out of here. 

Lucas nodded as if he understood it all, that was a lie he only understood part of it. 
"Ok sure, but what if there are others like us out there, won't the beasts chase them and we can't leave them."

Phlame nodded. "These beasts were either sent by Geir or one of his children. Chances are they can't move outside of a certain barrier. And there are plenty other trackers, if we don't recruit them then someone else will."

"Wait what do you mean recruit?" Lucas demanded.

Phlame sighed. "We don't have time for this, but basically since the monsters now have you on their system, they will hunt you down for ever along with most forms of technology, so we need to take you to the fold. Explain more later!"

And with that, Phlames feet lit up and he blasted through the door, the roar of the copy monsters loud.

Lucas gulped and jumped in after him.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sierra…*

The girl stood listening to the discussion going on around her.  ‘This just keeps getting weirder and weirder…’ She thought crossing her arms.  “Wait.  Who is Geir?  And, why are his children after us?”  She stood waiting for answer but then they mentioned the fold.  “The fold?  What fold?  This doesn’t make sense!”  Sierra stomped her foot but she could tell that no more answers were forthcoming.  

“Thrice?  Who uses that kind of word anymore?”  Sierra grumbled thinking back on what he had said about the copy machines.  “Right.  A dream.  Nothing but a dream.  What the hell did I eat before bed?!”  She snaps rubbing her forehead.  “Really I need to lay off the pixie stixs.  Who would have thought I would have dreams about killer lawnmowers and copy machines with people blinking in and out of my vision…”  She grumbled softly to herself before turning toward the room.

“So how are we suppose to distract…”  Sierra looks as Phlame goes barging in.  “HEY!  Wait!  Don’t we even get a count of three or something?!”  She yells then shakes her head with a harsh sigh.  “Fine…”  She grumbles rushing in after the others.  What she sees makes her eyes go wide.  “It’s like a bunch of alligators…”  Sierra mumbles quietly the looks around.  “HEY!  HEY!  OVER HERE!”  Sierra begins to yell and wave her hands wildly trying to get the attention of the machines.


----------



## RainOfRoads (Feb 24, 2010)

The copiers started to crowd around June. The pain was still fresh in her body and she was in a state of diziness. The girl could barely tell what was going on. This caused an almost erie sense of calm and peace around the girl who was about to be ripped to shreds. She watched as one machine begin to grind her leg and she gave no outward sense of pain or any feeling at all.

Suddenly, the door came open. She could hear a young man yelling and people in the background. This broke her trance.

"Get the hell out of here or they will murder you", shrieked  June.


----------



## Serp (Feb 26, 2010)

Phlame laughed as the girl exclaimed how they would kill him. Sure they could, but they wouldn't. 

"Fear not!" As Lucas and Seirra distracted the monsters, he flew over the top of them to the girl. He admired Lucas for being so brave, Lucas could see the true form of these beasts and Seirra could not, so it was more dangerous for her, but more fear inducing for him.

The two were jumping around, dodging blasts of electricity that came their way. 

Phlame had the girl and flew out the room. 
"You two come on."

Lucas and Seirra hurried out. 

"Ok" Turning to Ricardo "How you feeling, you think you can port us all out of here before those things grow a circuit board and follow us out here."

Ricardo yawned. "I could port, about four back and thats including myself."

"But there is six of us, I guess me and Amber could stay behind and take the long way home."

"I am not going anywhere with you." Amber shouted back to Phlame.

"Ok take it easy, geez. I can not believe your implying I should take back one of these the long way." Phlame said looking at Lucas, Seirra and June. 

Amber smirked. "You saying your light isn't strong enough?" 

Phlame frowned. "I never said that. Ok who should I take."

Amber looked around. "Its your choice really."

"Fine, I choose her." Phlame pointed at Seirra.

As soon as he choose, the photo copier beasts smashed through the wall and was infront of them.

"GO!" Shouted Phlame. Ricardo jumped up and grabbed Lucas, June and Amber. And in a flurry of wind they were gone.

Seirra and Phlame remained face to face with the mechanical monsters. 

"Hold on tight!"

Before Seirra could respond, Phlame flew towards her, grabbed her and flew out the door. Past the injured and emergency service workers. And then he did a sharp turn and started to fly straight up.

"Ok we are going to the fold." Before Seirra could even ask what the fold was Phlame answered.

"You know in myths and legends, all the different creation myths, well they are all true. But what happens is, somewhere along the line all the universes reached common ground and fused together folded into each other, but the places that could not fit into this compromise world remained on the outskirts, and that is the fold. Places like Atlantis would fit into this."

Seirra looked as if she were to say something, as Phlame flew higher and higher.

"To get into the fold, you need a connection. A connection to one of the worlds before they became one. Ricardo being the son of Hermes, god of travel and the roads, he can use Hermes' domain or symbols of power to travel to the fold. And being the son of the God of travel makes that a very large and easy domain."


Phlame flew higher and higher and started to pick up speed, his body started to glow brightly.
"Well I am the son of Apollo and since Ric is tired, we will use my Dad's route."

Phlame turned to her and smiled. "Yes thats right, we are using the Sun gods domain to enter the fold. Hold on tight." 

And with that, Phlame could feel the sun rays charging him, the closer he got the faster he could fly, the more energy. And then he reached warped speed as he high the outer rim of the atmosphere, and he and Seirra flew straight into the sun.

There was a flash and then they both were sitting in a field. Phlame brushed his hair back, got up and placed a hand down to Seirra. 
"We better hurry up the others are most likely waiting for us."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 27, 2010)

The hand extended in front of Sierra could have been invisible for all the attention she paid it.  She just sat her hat askew and tendrils falling down around her.  Sierra’s mind tried to focus on what happened.  ‘Okay.  Time for a recap.  1)  Lawnmowers went around my school and killed everyone.  2) Met some strange people I had never seen before.  3)  They…or rather he disappeared and reappeared with someone else.  4)  Rescued a girl from killer copy machines.  5) The first guy I met, some woman, and two kids from my school disappear together.  6)  Some strange guy picks me up and tells me about Myths and legends that aren’t myths and legends but the truth and runs into the sky and through the sun.’  

Reaching up Sierra gently scratched her head as the thoughts continued.  ‘Through the sun…Right on through.  Through.  The.  Sun.’  Her eyes began to focus, though were still slightly glazed, on the guy in front of her and the extended hand.  “Through the sun…”  She mumbled taking his hand and was pulled to her feet.  The opaqueness of thought began to clear and her heart began to race.  ‘I seriously doubt this is a dream…’ Sierra shook her head and began to tuck the stray hairs back under her cap then her mood shifted.

Grabbing her hat, she swung it, hitting the guy.  “What the hell was that!  That wasn’t right is what that was!”  Sierra hit him again.  “What were you thinking?  No seriously.  What are you thinking?  And, where the hell am I now?”  She looked around her at the field and sighed before gathering up her long blonde hair and knotting it before placing it back under her cap.  “So…I’m suppose to believe that my father…and yes it should be my father.  My mother is great but not a goddess.  So I believe my father is a god just like your father was…who did you say?  Apollo?”  She looked up at him semi-belief in her eyes.  “Hah!  Don’t make me laugh!”  Sierra whirled around to wipe an angry tear.  “Let’s just go.”  She picks a random direction and begins to walk.


----------



## RainOfRoads (Feb 27, 2010)

June almost cringed as she heard laughter flow through the room. This man is insanse she thought and soon he will be a dead and insane man.

"Fear not" Before she could even respond she saw a man fly over the machines and have her. She noticed several other people in the background. She buried her head into his chest and did not say a word and remained completely still. The only thing that gave away her stotic air was the fact her fingernails where digging into his skin as they flew.

She did not say a word and just listen. He ordered the two people to follow him. When he sat her down she was very pussled to why she could stand. She listen as he shared words with the girl. They were discussing things like teleporting and light. She never ask oor said a word figuring this was not the time or place and questions could come later.

When the copier broke through the room she was nearly knocked her off her feet.

She along with a boy and the  girl the maan who rescued her was grabbed up through a portal.

Whe she was finally safe she would finally speak.

Tell me everything

In a very quiet, but serious voice.


----------



## Serp (Feb 27, 2010)

Phlame was caught off guard by the hat strike.
"Ow!" He shouted. 

"I'm sorry but you were perfectly safe, my father is the sun god, no harm would come to us."

Phlame looked as she was starting to piece together certain facts. He raised his hands defensivley.
"Hey I didn't say anything about you being part god." He looked around and tree nymphs popped their heads out and nodded. 
"But yes the odds are high that you are a Demi-god. Demigods seem to flock together sub concusiosly, so I wouldn't be surprised if there was 3 more at your school."


"But yea, this is the fold. A greco-roman sector to be precise. But it is not my place to tell you, we must hurry Pyroak will explain all."

---

With Pyroak

The old tree spirit walked up to his stand, and stood before Lucas, Seirra and June. Amber, Phlame and Ricardo were sitting towards the back, behind Pyroak. While tis was going on there was about another 2 dozen or so kids just doing normal stuff as well as abnormal stuff in the background. 

"Hello, I am Pyroak, the oldest of all trees here in The Fold. I apologize for you needing to come here, but the reason is simple. You need to train and you need to survive the ready waging war. Why? Because you are Demi-gods."

Lucas remained the same, Seirra who already had an inkling blinked a few times as if she had just really opened her eyes and June started to look around erratically. In the background you could see Phlame laughing before Amber hit him.

"In our world knowledge and belief is power. The threat to you, is a new god called Geir and his children. Geir is the god of modern electronical technology and of radical  unbalanced change. He thinks the time of religion and gods are over and wishes to create his own pantheon. So far we think he has had some success as the Gods are no longer answering our prayers or messages, they are MIA. Either way, Geir has now focused on their livelyhood, descrating the gods symbols of power and killing their offspring. Which is why we need to train you to fight him."

Amber, Phlame and Ricardo stepped forward.

"These are our three eldest and most powerful Demi-gods, Amber Lamps, Phillip Lamps and Ricardo Ricochet. The Oracle of Apollo, The Light of Apollo and The Traveler of Hermes. As you cannot leave yet until things calm down in the real world, you must stay here, they will take you to a dormitory where you can rest for now. Tommorrow we discuss your course of actions."

As Pyroak finished, Amber, Phlame and Ricardo hustled them out of the way. Out of the corner of his mouth Phlame whisphered. "I'll answer any questions I can when we are safely in the dorm."


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2010)

Italy.

Gabriel DiCelo was busy cleaning out and fixing swimming pools for the rich people in the area. When ever their pools were blocked, he would swim down check it out, and fix what ever was the problem. 

Gabriel, reemerged from depths of the pool, his black hair slicked back and his golden tan complexion glistening in the sun. 

He climbed out of the waters edge and placed on his croc's those stupid shoes but they helped in his job. He was wearing a black Lacoste pair of swimming shorts and he placed on his ray bans sunglasses, to shield his green eyes from the sun. 

"Ms Bene, I have fixed the problem. Your filter was clogged and the water couldn't get through."

Gabriel walked closer inside the house. "Ms Bene?"

Ms Bene was sitting infront of the computer, but it was obvious from her posture that she was now dead. Her head lay slung forward, and blood was streaming from her eyes.

Then the computer talked to him. "Hello Gabriel, I am Wierlice. Child of god Geir and patron of the electromagnetic waves."

Gabriel stood there shocked and startled. "What did you do to Ms Bene???!!"

The man on the screen yawned. "Microwaves." 

"Why? would you do this."

"Because I can, but mainly because I wanted to piss you off Demi-god?"

"What do you mean Demi-god? And why do you wanna piss me off?"

Wier smiled. "Because your a demi-god, child of an old one, and me well I'm the child of the new world. And lets just say our parents are at war."

Gabriel took a while to comprehend this, and as he did. He started to believe it. He felt stronger and more confident and with that his anger rose.

"WHAT! SO our parents, fight you think you can kill my friends."

Wier laughed "And you as well."

The wireless router next to the computer started to shake and from it a blast of waves went straight towards Gabriel. 

He ducked and it narrowly missed him, for some reason he could see the waves even though they should be invisible. They looked like waves from the ocean.

"You can't run, Gabby. My waves inhabit the air space, sooner or later I will get you."

With that more and more blasts of destructive waves were blasting out of the router, the cellphones and microwave in the house.

It was getting hard for Gabriel to avoid them all, so he ran and dove straight into the pool. He felt safe within the water for the time being, he knew not how long he would have to stay in there.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sierra?*

The area they called the fold was both comforting and daunting to Sierra.  She noticed the other people in the background and watched them for a moment but also freaked out slightly when they were spoken to by a tree.  The entire time the creature spoke her mind raced.  Sierra remembered what had happened before, what Phlame had told her, and tried to concentrated on what Pyroak was saying.  To say this was overwhelming would put it lightly.

As the three stepped behind them and Phlame whispered to them to be quiet until they reached the dorms, Sierra said nothing.  Her mind was a whirl with information and emotions.  The gauntlet of feelings made her knees weak but she held her tongue for several moments.  Looking back over her shoulder she saw the tree shrinking behind them and her eyes narrowed.  ?Seriously?  You?re telling me to be quiet until we get to the dorms??  She glared at the man then yanked her hat off, the cascade of blonde waves falling down her back as she swung hitting Phlame with it yet again.  ?Look, _Phillip_, this might have been easy to understand for you but for me it is way to much information at once.?  She stopped as they neared some buildings and crossed her arms.  ?After what happened at school my mom is going to be freaking out!  I have to be able to go talk to her.?  She stomped her foot.  

?On top of that he said??  Sierra points in the direction they had come.  ?That we are demi-gods?  Like I said before.  My dad is a god?  Okay.  Fine.  Just which god is he?  You know there have been lots of ?gods???  She lifted her hands and pumps to fingers on each hand, emphasizing the word ?god?.  ?That people have worshipped through out history.  I learned that shit.  So which one is it?  Which one just appeared out of nowhere and fucked my mom?  And, how is it that a new one came to be?  Huh??  She stormed forward.  ?And, about this war crap?So does that mean we are going to fight the terrorists?  A bunch of school kids?  Answer my questions now!?  Sierra poked him in the chest.  ?Unless you can answer them don?t ever tell me to be quiet!?  Sierra crossed her arms again and glared at Phlame.


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2010)

Phlame laughed at Seirra's outburst.
"My my, we do have a fiery one."

Phlame just walked on, towards the buildings up ahead. 
"I told you I would answer things once we got inside."

They finally reached the living area it was a large clearing of villas, each of which very large beautiful. 

Phlame lead them into the first one while Ricardo and Amber turned off in their own direction, Phlame lead them into a public area, filled with large soft chairs and seats. "Ok sit down."

Turning to Seirra. "Ok I'll answer your questions first since your so on it."

He leaned back into his chair and stretched out. Then he looked at Seirra, his eyes glowing but not with loving heat like he radiated before, but rather seriousness.
"It was no where near easy for me, I had to go through this alone with my sister. We had no one to save us, to help us. My family was almost killed when they came for us. And then after that we had to go on a mission that almost killed us countless times and all along I was learning new things and still in denial about the old. I understand what you are going through, but do not ever say it was easier for me."

The light subsided and the warmth returned with a smile.
"Your next question, I don't know which God is your parent, in ancient time Gods would reveal themselves to their children, but as of recent the Gods have vanished. They are still alive as we can see their symbols of power remain intact, but communication has ceased. The only way for you to find out who your godly parent is, is to travel to Olympus and be recognised by their symbols of power. Buuuuuuuuut if you show me your mum, I can take a guess at which god would take a fancy at her. But rest Ricardo will take you back to talk to your parents tomorrow."

Phlame became serious once again. "This new player on the scene Geir, we call him a Modern God, younger than the Olympians and even more so the Titans. Gods are powered by belief, faith and trust. From that is what Geir was born from, he always existed but now in the 21st century his power increased rapidly. He attempts to crush religion and the gods, and by association you, or better yet 'us'."

Phlame raised his hand, and a ball of light formed in it.
"Yes you have to fight, its either that of die. But not just you dying, but the death of immortals, you have any idea how a big a deal that is. Being a demi-god makes you a player in both side of the game, the only person that can influence both so radically and your success fuels the gods with pride. Hence Geir wants you gone. Your more than just school kids, you are heroes of the highest order, and once you find your heritage you will believe me."

Lucas raised his hand. "How many others have found out their heritage?"

Phlame looked at him, "Including me its 3, few others have tried others fearing the risk at gaining power was greater than the boost of having it. And they were right, all others who have tried have died along the way, no amount of training can help. So the rest don't bother, but every now and then we get some kids who just have to know who their parent is. But the downside is, if your parent is not from the Greek pantheon it was all for nothing."

"So if they were a Greek God this deadly mission would reveal who?"

"Yes, and would unlock your TRUE godly powers. Any more questions?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2010)

*Sierra…*

A muscle twitched in Sierra’s jaw at Phlames remark and the way he dismissed her.  She sat silently listening to what he had to say.  ‘Damn…’  Sierra thought almost feeling bad for what she had said to him earlier.  That was until she looked down and saw the blood and gore that covered her body.  “At least you had your sister…”  She mumbled looking at the back of her hands before turning them over and looking at the palms.  “And, you weren’t covered with the blood of people you had known all your life…”  

A small tear trickled down Sierra’s cheek.  The drying blood turned from a brownish color back to the riveting red it had been earlier.  “Can’t we speak to our parents today?  I know my mom will be a basket case waiting to know if I was one of the victims…”  There was a pleading tone in Sierra’s voice, something that rarely, if ever, happens.  She looked as if she was no more than ten years old.

Shaking her head she thought about the other things Phlame had said.  “How can an immortal die…”  Sierra mumbled then thought of the new god.  “So we can’t use any types of technology for fear of being killed.”  She just shook her head at her own mumblings. 

“This really bites.”  The softer tone left her once again and the hardened edge of someone left to fend for themselves on the streets entered her once more.  It was almost a physical transformation, losing the innocence she had just shown and seeming like somebody in their twenties who had seen the worst things in the world.  

Pulling her platinum blonde hair back under her cap she glared.  “Then I want to find out who my father is.  Not to make him proud but to make him pay for leaving me and my mom all these years.  She had to work two jobs and leave me to be raised by babysitters just so that asshole could have a moments fun.”  Sierra jumped to her feet and looked at the other three.  “I didn’t ask for this.  As I’m sure you didn’t either.  And, being told things like this, like for you, sure isn’t making it any easier.”  She began to pace.  “Now would anyone mind if I washed the blood of my friends off my body?”  Sierra fought the tears as she spread her arms and looked down.  What she wanted the most right now as a little time alone to think the overload of information through.  But, she would never ask that of them.  Sierra wouldn’t let a weakness show.


----------



## RainOfRoads (Mar 1, 2010)

Liked she had been the whole time June was very quiet. She listened to the outburst of the girl her heart ached for her though she showed no outward signs of it.

She listened to Phlame's story from the stories of the God's to to Geir it was very hard to swallow, but after what had happened she was willing to believe nearly anything and to think just a few hours ago she was an agnostic on the fast track to becoming an atheist to only find out her father was a God.

When do we leave for Olympus

She then heard the girl Sierra talk about washing the blood off her hands. June felt the uncommon urge to show open compassion to someone she did not well as she got up and gently placed a hand on her shoulder and said to Phlame

I think we both need to be escorted to get the blood off us

The she whispered to Sierra in a soft and slightly nervous voice

We should help each other and het along after all we may be sisters


----------



## Serp (Mar 1, 2010)

"Hey its not their fault they had to leave, they were protecting...wait a minute why am I protecting them." 
Phlame got up and pointed towards a door. "The Baths are that way. But first, we can't take you back right away, because Geir will be checking, as long as your life signatures are missing at the moment he will think that he succeeded. And as for when you leave for Olympus, well that depends on when you wanna die. As I said no amount of training can prepare you, but know this as a Demi-god noone can stop you if you wish to go."

Lucas, Seirra and June took a while to listen to Phlame and then all moved towards the baths and were ready to wash them selves off, the dried blood was abit too much. 

When they got to the baths, Lucas was surprised and then not surprised that they were the old open air types used primarily in ancient Rome. The walls mosaic covered with pictures of the gods, Poisedon as lord of the oceans mosaiced the bottom of the bath and Zeus lord of the skies mosaiced the pillars rising upwards. The hot air swirled around in the room, and Lucus not caring was the first to strip down and jump into the water but naked.

"Oh its soooooo warm in here." Lucas said as he dived down to the bottom and up to the top again, breaching his head. Before he started to wash the dried blood of him.

It was then Phlame entered. "Amber has had a vision, one of Geirs children is attacking a boy in Italy, me and Ricardo will be gone for a while. This Villa is yours to do with as you please. I'll be back later." And with that he left.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 2, 2010)

The girl went to her school.  Sierra had seen her around though had never talked to her, she didn’t seem the type to run with Sierra’s group.  Everything was going fine then the girl placed her hand on Sierra’s shoulder.  It was a movement of compassion.  Two lost souls trying to help each other.  The touch caused Sierra to flinch and she looked away biting at her lip before she tensed.  

Showing weakness was not something Sierra would allow not right now.  Not when she was on the verge of an all out breakdown.  She would never allow these demi-gods to see that happen.  After all, she was only half human.  “Sisters…”  Sierra whispered the word.  It was something she had not thought of.  Looking around she assessed the others in the group searching for features like her own.  After a moment Sierra sighed, there was nothing overly obvious.

After walking to the baths, she stood taking in the building around them, Sierra was amazed.  “It’s absolutely beautiful…so where is the girls?”  She asked looking around as Phlame came back and said they were leaving.  “But you haven’t showed us the…”  He completely ignored her as he rushed off on his mission.  A blush spread on her face as she saw Lucas swimming around and washing.  “Your kidding?  With him?”  Sierra looked horrified.  She had heard the rumors.  Who at their school didn’t know about him.  

Looking at June she hoped to see the same trepidation reflected in her eyes.  But, then Sierra looked down and realized she need to get the blood off or she would go insane by the end of the day.  “Fine…”  She said firmly and walked right in completely dressed.  “What?  I need to wash my clothes too!  This is my favorite outfit!”  She glared at June and Lucas daring them to say anything.  

Taking off her beloved hat she washed it and laid it on the side and began to peel her clothes off.  “Don’t you dare look!”  She glared at Lucas as she continued to strip her clothes off and laid them on the side of the bath.  Cleaner than  they were but not great.  Sierra couldn’t hide the self satisfied smile as the warm water caressed her skin.  “It really is nice…”  She mumbled before dunking her head and beginning to wash.


----------



## Serp (Mar 2, 2010)

"Of course its nice! Even though all that bad shit just happened we just got given a Mediterranean Villa."
Lucas said as swam up and down the large bath.

"So you know we really are fucked, but we can see this as a curse or a blessing and party the fuck out of it!" He said as she splashed water at Seirra. 


"Because I'm up for the mission to find out which fucker is my father, mainly so I have a deity to blame and secondly because I want cool powers like those other three. So what you chicks say? You up for it?" Lucas was doing the back stroke, the blood washed almost completely off his body, his hair clean and shining light blond once more. It was then he looked at Seirra and noticed they had similar hair. No she couldn't be his sister, well if they were greek godlings they were cousins at the very least. 

"Hot chicks for sisters, thats a win lose situation. But cousins are legal right" He mumbled to himself.


------
Phlame and Ricardo.

"Ric how you feeling?"

"I'm feeling better I got enough juice to quickly save this guy, but I don't think I got enough to fight whatever is there, did Amber say what it was?"

"Nope she said she saw nothing other than the boy, but he was definitely in danger."

"Ok enough chatter lets go. You ready Phil?"

"As always." And with that Ricardo grabbed him and with a whosh the landed on Ms Bene's roof. 

"Owe! Ric I thought you had perfect mapping or something why did we land here?"

"Because any lower and we ould have been blasted by the invisible waves."

"Oh I see. But where is the kid."

"Look there, in the pool."

"Ok how do we do this?"

"Well your the child of Apollo, I figured we could overwhelm the machines. And while you explode them, I dive down and save the kid. Sound like a plan?"

"Yes lets go for it!" Phlame rubbed his hands together and rose them to the sky. The sunlight seemed to almost come to him, until there was a large Aura of light around him.


----------



## RainOfRoads (Mar 2, 2010)

The baths amazed her having only seen stuff like this in history books and on television. She felt nervous when she saw that the bathing was coed thankfully Sierra voiced her concerns, but decided to get in anyway. The demigoddess followed her example.

Lucas began talking about finding her father and wanting cool powers. She never thought much about her father before now and now she had a burning desire to know who he was. She went threw all the Greek Gods in her head and could not find a match that felt right, but then again why would she.

She had a strong desire to gain powers to protect herself and her grandmother and maybe her 'new family' She would not be helpless she had fought to hard in life for that.

Yes,I am up for it.

Then he made a rather disgusting comment on i*c*st to which she overheard

No, thank you I prefer having children with feet

She finally sank down in the water next to Sierra.


----------



## Serp (Mar 2, 2010)

Lucas who was swimming around perked his ears up when he head something about children and feet.
"What was that?" He asked bemused not knowing she had heard his random comment.

Lucas climbed out of the bath and went to what he thought were towels but turned out to be robes. "FUCK YEA! Cotton!"

"But yea, going for the God thing, it sounds cool. Sure the others make it sound dangerous, but either we spend our whole life here, which isn't too bad mind you. Or we live out in the real world like the Amish scared of technology because of the demons." He started to mime out like a crazy person.

"So even if I die in this mission it is better than not living a life with out it. But anyways what Gods do you think might be your parents. I'm feeling Zeus, why because we are just both soooooo awesome! Thunderbolts and all that jazz." 

Lucas started to mime throwing thunder bolts. 


-----
Phlame, Ricardo and Gabriel.

Once Phlame had gathered up enough light energy he jumped down, the blast of microwaves came towards him, but he sent out waves of light to counter it. And as the appliances kept shooting, he keep countering.

Ricardo dived head first into the water and grabbed the kid, who was surprised by the random guy who had just appeared and started to thrash about, he was surprisingly strong, but Ricardo held on tight. The thrashing was about to lead to the drowning of both of them so Ricardo grabbed him and warped them back to the Fold quickly hoping Phlame would forgive them for it. 

Phlame had not noticed that they had gone so was still blasting about like an idiot.
"Guys?"

He turned to look, "Guys?"

He noticed they had gone. "Motherfuckers!" And shoot off into the sun, in a blazing stream of light.

In the fold, Ricardo and Gabriel had landed in the Villa, in the main seating area away from the rest.

"Argh! What the fuck is going on." Gabriel shouted in Italian. Ricardo being the son of Hermes could understand any language spoken to him. "Calm down Gabriel, we are hear to help you, and can you speak English."

Gabriel nodded but did not speak. 

Ricardo turned to him and looked him straight in the eye. "Now tell me everything."


----------



## Serp (Mar 2, 2010)

Gabriel quickly ran through the details with Ricardo and Ricardo nodded as he listened.
"So you came face to face with Wier."

"Yes, he came to me and killed my friend."

"Your the only person who has come close enough to have a conversation with a Technogod and survive."

"I still don't see this as an honour. So what is all this?"

Ricardo quickly gave him to once over about the Gods and what not, and told him how he should go and meet the others and how in the morning they would sort things out.

Gabriel liked the fold, but the atmosphere just didn't feel right to him, as if he wasn't meant to be there.


----
Meanwhile elsewhere.

Michael was sitting down browsing 4chan, as he normally did when he was bored.
There was a thread about the recent incident at his high school where people got mauled and killed. He lol'd about it, he hardly went to school but since he had his hip replaced he had to let it recover.

Michael was never a real healthy kid, he has a pacemaker at only 17 and now a metal hip. But it never bothered him, he never really wanted to do sport or anything. As a self declared Atheist it was funny that enjoyed playing RPGs and calling himself god of the characters.

He was bored, so he rolled himself around in his wheelchair until he decided to break out and check out the school.


----------



## RainOfRoads (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing replied June figuring it was just better to let it drop.

Her displeasure at his actions grew. Did he think it was all a game did he not realize that his life and everyone he knew was in danger. He speculated his father was Zeus, king of the Gods, how arrogant.

So you want to have a father who rapes girls in the form of bulls and names a continent after her to maker her feel better

She wondered how much he realy knew about Greek mythology or could she honestly call it mythology now?

I will not guess my father most of the Greek Gods are not decent people by our standards anyway


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2010)

Lucas looked at June. "Calm down if you got an Issue with the old man, take it up with him. Its not my fault. And Europa was hardly a girl, she was if I recall correctly about the same deitic level as Zeus. And is was never confirmed to be a rape, different accounts and all."

Lucas now sitting down, by the side of the pool. "Plus that was like thousands of years ago, back then it was common practice and should be forgotten about now. You really can't judge them by our standards, and are they really our standards seeing we are half god. But anywhooooo my mother didn't get raped so I'm all good."


----------



## RainOfRoads (Mar 3, 2010)

She blinked Junes was surprised at his Maturity of the answer and his knowelege of the Greek myths.Maybe there is more to him than I thought. In a calmer voice ,June answered

I suppose your right we will not know until we met them.

Though I will ask my father if he is so all powerful why couldn't he wrap it

June then exited the bath and found a robe on the opposite side of where Lucas found his rode. She wrapped up in it and went back to her old pile of clothes and pulled out a small sewing kit and began to stich her leggings back together.

If any of you have small tears or holes in your clothes I can mend them


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2010)

Lucas smiled, June had finally stopped attacking him.
"Well if they are so powerful, maybe their swimmers broke through, like shooting lightening bolts and everything." Lucas laughed.

Lucas looked down at his tattered jeans. "No I don't need any help, these jeans are way past gone."

The two waited for Seirra, as they waited Lucas brought up a question. 

"Do you think, they will let us go straight for the mission to find our parents, that way we can see our mums quicker, and powers and that . Plus I was never the kind of person to sit down and relax when I know a party is going on outside."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 3, 2010)

Biting her lip, Sierra looked between the robe and Lucas.  Her plan to get in with her modesty intact was fine but she hadn’t thought about what would happen when she got out.  Quickly Sierra crossed her arms and rushed for the robe and tossed it on quickly.  She had remained quiet most of the time but had to giggle when Lucas brought up their swimmers bursting through.  

Walking over she grabbed her wet clothes and laid them out flatter to dry before sitting on one of the chairs.  “No thanks.  My clothes seem okay.  I don’t see why we don’t go on the mission.  I mean they did say no amount of training would really help…”  Sierra paused for a moment then shivered.  “It’s really scary honestly…”  She leaned back and crossed her legs.  Her long hair was draped over her shoulder and she began squeezing the water out.  “I mean I want to know who my dad is only just to yell at the bastard.”  Sierra then looked at Lucas.  “Seriously?  A party?  From what they said all technology wants us dead and you are saying something about a party.  Personally putting my life on the line for something isn’t my idea of fun.”  She tossed the mass of blonde hair over her shoulder and sighed.


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2010)

Lucas sniggered at the way Seirra was trying so hard to hide herself.
"Don't worry m'dear I've seen it all before."

"And true no amount of training would help, but maybe basics is better than going in green. And really you wanna risk your life just to yell at him. You do remember the gods are missing in action, your willing to risk your life for the name. I at least want the name and the power, you know to protect my mum and everything."

Lucas jumped up and flexed. He made a few jabs at the air. "Sure finding out who the old man is would be nice bonus but I really can't do anything with it, until we fight Geir or whatever he is called and find out what happened to them. Once they are back, then we can rip them to shreds. But first we fight, and for that we need experience and power and the best way would be via this mission."

The demi-god powers had slowly been building up, the strength, speed and agility was brilliant. Lucas did a back flip before dropping to do some push ups. 
"And the party thing, Technology is just a spoilt kid who threw a house party because the parents, the gods, are missing. I never said it was a good or even fun party, but a party is a party and I have my part to play."

Lucas looked snazzy in his new cotton robes, his was a nice dark green colour, it made him feel Irish, and thus he needed a drink.


It was then Gabriel walked into the bath area and saw the others.
"Apologies." He said in his deep italian accent.

"Hold it, who are you? You don't seem from around here. And your practically naked, there are some robes here put them on."

Gabriel nodded, and walked over to the robes and picked up another green robe, different in colour and texture to Lucas. Gabriels was more deep and darker, while Lucas' had more of a grassy look to it, bright and all that.

Gabriel was still wearing nothing more than his swimming shorts, the bright sun from the fold had dried them out, so he pulled the robe over his tanned shoulders and fixed it at the front.

"My name is Gabriel, and and well I don't know what. But if I told you what I did know you wouldn't believe me."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 3, 2010)

“You haven’t seen mine.”  Sierra said matter of factly.  “Well okay…I have to admit powers would be really cool but still…fighting a god?  It seems a bit difficult for a bunch of kids that just learned that their dad is god.  Not necessarily which god will be in our knowledge but a god.”  She ran her fingers through her hair trying to brush out the worst of the snarls.  

The accent startled Sierra out of her musings and she looked the guy over.  ‘You have to appreciate a man like that…’ she thought to herself then looked down and began to fiddle with an imaginary thread hanging off the ivory colored robe, trying to hide the blush that her thoughts had given her.  “Why don‘t you try us?  You would be surprised.”  Sierra leaned forward and began to gesture wildly with her hands.  “Does it have to do with killer lawnmowers and electrocuting copy machines?”  She smiled slightly then sighed.  “How about somebody carrying through the sky and jumping through the sun?  Does it involve pixies and unicorns and the gods that most people don’t believe in anymore?”  She gave an excited innocent look at the man then waved him off.  “It’s probably something like that.  Was I close?”  Sierra sighed as she leaned back.  “Names Sierra by the way.”


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2010)

Lucas quickly answered Seirra. "You forget and yet you remember, you call us a bunch of kid, but we are half God. And did you see how many of us were outside. I say Geir might be immortal, but there are more ways to win than killing, afterall thats what he wants to do to the other gods. And due to the fact that he hasn't killed 'a bunch of kids' proves he is not as strong as you seem to think, we still have time to kill him methinks."

And then turning to Gabriel. "Yea, I'm Lucas, tell us then I'm open minded."

Gabriel sighed and started to speak.
"I was working, I work fixing pools. But after I finished my employer was dead, and there was a weird person on the computer screen. They told me I was demi-god or something and that they were there to kill me. He started to shoot at me, blasts of somesort until I jumped in the pool and hide there. I was sure I was to drown but eventually some guy, I believe you know him, Ricardo, jumped it grabbed me and next thing I know I landed here." 

Gabriel ran a hand through his hair, and sat back on one of the benches by the bath. 
"I'm just waiting to wake up to be honest."


"I don't think this is a dream or else we would all have the same dream or either that I don't exist. And I am pretty sure I am not some figment of your imagination."


----------



## RainOfRoads (Mar 4, 2010)

Seeing as nobody had anything to mend she put on her clothes.

A man walked in with an accent. Italian, thought June.

We should prepare for a mission before more people are killed

She listened to Gabriels story and wondering if it was not just a dream. You're not alone she thought.

I'm worried we may be half-Gods, but we are going against something with far more experience than us.

How long will this war last?


----------



## Kuno (Mar 4, 2010)

Rolling her eyes, Sierra looked at Lucas before acknowledging Gabriel.  “We are still kids!  We don’t have any powers yet and even if we did we don’t know how to use them yet…”  She dismissed him from her argument for a moment and turned toward Gabriel as she tucked her feet up under her.  Then she tucked the soft fabric of the robe around her legs.  

“To be honest…”  Sierra sighed pulling her hair back over her shoulder and again running her fingers through it.  “I felt the same way.  When I was being chased by the lawnmower and then dealing with the damn photocopiers…”  She gave a soft yet sad smile.  “All I could think of was something I learned one time.  If you die in your dreams you die in real life.  So just stay alive.”  She began to play with a bit of hair randomly.  “Either way it kept me alive I guess.  But, the unfortunate thing is I still haven’t woken up.  So I assume it isn’t a dream.  Though I would prefer if Lucas WAS a figment of my imagination.”  Sierra giggled then and smiled at Lucas, enjoying the light bit of teasing, before turning to June.

“That’s a good question.  A day?  A week?  A year?  A decade?”  Sierra shrugged.  “Honestly I don’t even think the Gods themselves know that answer.”  She giggled again.  “A few hours ago I would never have dreamed of making that statement.  Hence another reason we know we aren’t dreaming.”  She then reaches over and tests to see if her clothes were dry yet and then leans back and fiddles with the tie to her robes for distraction.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucas frowned at Seirra's comment.
"Thats abit harsh wouldn't you say, you only just met me today, we could be siblings at the most and cousins at the least and your already a hater. I'm trying to look on the brightside we anit dead yet." He crossed his arms and pouted. "haters gonna hate." He mumbled to himself.

Gabriel spoke up in response to June. "If this was a war I don't know how long it would last, gods are immortal and beyond time. But then again if time is no issue the problem could be sorted in days or even months. Ricardo told me the Gods disappeared 3 years ago and Geir rose up about the same time. And by the looks of things we still don't have a fighting force, if for three years without a battle plan we have held off then maybe with a fighting force we can crush him. I am personally up for the mission, not to find out about my father mainly, but to have the power to save my loved ones."

Gabriel looked around at June, Seirra and Lucas who still had his arms crossed.


----------



## RainOfRoads (Mar 5, 2010)

June listen to all the fears and concerns. It seemed like everyone was feeling and the thinking the exact same way

Regardless of how any of us personally feel we must move out and start the mission. They  already have three damn years ahead of us and if we stall out of fear that will only give them more time and all that will bring is more death to innocent people with us acting like cowards and if we go out and get our strength we have a chance of winning and if we die at least we will not go down like bitches.

I vote we leave on the mission before anymore time is lost


----------



## Kuno (Mar 6, 2010)

A giggle escaped Sierra as she watched Lucas.  “I thought you were a little more thick skinned than that.  Take a joke sometime…”  She said still sitting curled in the chair.  “You’re right.”  She looked at Gabriel.  “It could take forever and we don’t know exactly what to do but we need to be able to take care of the ones we love.”  Sierra began to play with the tie on robe once again.

“Of course we need to get started on this mission.  Honestly just sitting here is kind of getting to me.  I have a ton of question that aren’t going to be answered until we get ready to go on that mission.”  Sierra dropped her legs down and stood.  She began to pace a little.  “The issue is that we don’t know where to start or what to do.  So we can’t do a damn thing until at least one of three that brought us here get back.”  Turning her back to the others she checked her clothes and began to get dressed.  Trying to be as modest and quick as she could.  “So we are probably stuck until then…”  She turned knotting her hair and placing her cap on.  “Or maybe we should go find them?”


----------



## Serp (Mar 7, 2010)

Lucas scowled. "I can't joke at you, but you are able to jest at me. Double standards."


As Seirra finished talking, Phlame walked in. His hair was a mess and he looked pretty angry. The warm glow once again radiating something darker.

"All you questions will be answered, you will see your parents, everything, tomorrow. But for now sleep."

It was getting dark and the candles in the bath area flickered. With a swift movement from his hand, the light vanished from the candles and flew into Phlames hand to which he smothered out. Until the only light was the faint glow from his body and the moon.

"Now sleep."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 9, 2010)

“Joking?  When have you joked?”  Sierra glared at Lucas, her good humor being replaced by anger.  “Whatever.”  She rolled her eyes and crossed her arms.  Her foot began to tap restlessly against the tile floor.  “Are we suppose to just stay in here and-”  Sierra had been cut off as Phlame entered and began speaking.  

‘No niceness, no pleasantries, no how was the bath, nothing…just go to sleep…’  Sierra had a very rough day and his rudeness just put her over the edge.  “Oh yes mighty god Phlame!”  She began and looked as if she was going to bow.  “Oh sorry.  That isn’t you is it?  You're just someone that acts like he has the right to boss us around.”  she said the words a bit more rudely than she meant to.  “Where are suppose to sleep exactly?  In the bathhouse?  Are suppose to sleep out in the grass?  Or do you master sleeping while standing as a half god?”

Sierra’s anger grew as she was finally allowed to let all her frustrations and sadness of the day out.  “You are the ones that brought us here.  You could be a little nicer.  Maybe show us around or at least give us a place to sleep…”  Hot tears stung her eyes and her body swayed slightly.  Until Phlame had told them to sleep, she hadn’t realized how tired she was, how heavily the day had been weighing on her.  “Damn it…”  She whirled around and wiped at her eyes as she fought the tears.


----------



## Serp (Mar 10, 2010)

"There are beds at the back of the villa, through those doors." Phlame pointed at a small ball of light flew in that direction.

It was then that Gabriel spoke up. "Erm, your the guy that helped same me, I heard that we had to leave you behind. I'm sorry about that, and thank you."

"Well thats the mighty Ricardo for you, leaving me to get mircowaved." Turning to Seirra "Now there is a demi-god who thinks that he is a god, leaving me to fight an immortal spirit by myself, not that he could have done much anyways."  Phlame walked away grumbling.

Lucas turned to Seirra and was about to say something before just glaring and turning away. He had done nothing wrong and she was just being a bitch. So he turned and followed Phlames ball of light into the sleeping quarters and flopped into a bed, before letting sleep take him.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2010)

Listening to what was being said, Sierra let her eyes follow the ball of light.  She knew she could let her mouth run a little too much and at this moment Sierra believed she already.  With a deep sigh she walked into the room and chose one of the beds closest to the wall.  Laying down, her eyes stared vacantly at the wall, her back to the others in the room.  

The days events played over and over in her head and finally Sierra let the tears that had been threatening all day, spill down her cheek.  Being over tired was an understatement and the grief she felt for her friends tore at her heart.  Though the tears fell and shoulders shook slightly no sound issued from her.  The tears finally began to slow once a restless dream filled sleep took over her mind.


----------



## Serp (Mar 10, 2010)

As everyone was finally in bed, and slowly let sleep grasp them the day was over.
Soon in the morning there was a loud bell or gong or something in the room.

Amber stood by the entrance. "Wake up guys."

Lucas grumbled. "Whats its like 5 maybe 6 am."

"Yes just after sunrise, I rise with the sun and so shall you."

Lucas moaned and rolled away. Gabriel rubbed the sleep from his eyes.

"Follow me into this main hall, were we shall have breakfast and talk somemore."

It was at the sound of the word Breakfast that Lucas jumped up. "Bacon! Eggs! Grape juice!" 

Amber walked away into the main hall and the smell of the food wafted into the bedroom. Gabriel was already ready and as the least troublesome of the bunch he followed her into the room.

"Hold up!" Lucas shouted fumbling to get ready.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2010)

“What the hell?!”  Sierra exclaimed at the noise and rolled so her she was on her stomach, her face buried deep into her pillow.  She kicked her feet like a little kid throwing a tantrum then pulled her knees up under her.  “Fine…”  Sierra grumbled then sat up looking around.  “I hope I can at least get some of my stuff today…”  

Standing she grabbed her hat, combing through her hair with her fingers she twisted it and hid it under her cap once more.   Sierra left the room but eyed the bath.  She knelt by the edge and scooped some water to wash her face.  The mere gesture helping to wake her up and wash away the salty trails left by the tears the night before.  “Okay…now I’m ready…”  She mumbled coming to her feet and following Amber out of the room.  As the smell of the food hit her, Sierra’s stomach grumbled in response.  She grinned sheepishly and placed a hand on her stomach.  “Guess I’m hungrier than I thought…”  Sierra then went to find a place to sit.


----------



## RainOfRoads (Mar 10, 2010)

Grandma..Grandma... June whispered in her sleep as she kicked and rolled rapidly. Her worries over her Grandmother would not even give her peace even in her sleep.

She shot up the moment the bell rang and looked around the room wondering where she was before Amber walked in the room and everything came back to her. She got up and tossed her old bomber jacket on and followed Amber along with the others out the door.

The smell of the food was extreamly comforting to her coming from a poor family she rarely had a decent meal and welfare didn't do much. She pilled more food than necessary on her plate.

She sat down next to Sierra

You know about once a month around this time I would make pancakes for my Grandmother becouse she could never see the oven dials and she loved them so much. I wonder how she is doing without me  

June paused for a moment and could not understand why she shared such an intimate detain with a stranger with was so unlike the 'cold loner' she usually made herself out to be. Maybe it's the family connection she thought.


----------



## Serp (Mar 10, 2010)

Lucas was pilling down the food, he wasn't as hungry as he needed to be, but he just enjoyed swallowing as much meat as possible.
"This is gooooooooooood!" He said between mouthfuls. 

The eating area was outside, the morning sun belting down on them. "I guess this is what its like in the land of mythology, always sunny never a cloud in sight." Lucas mused to himself, before pouring himself another jug of grape juice.

There was other kids around them the youngest being about 13 and the eldest in his early twenties maybe late teens. But there was only about 2 dozen of them and they seemed like a nice enough bunch. 

Gabriel ate his meal in peace, compared to Lucas and even Sierra he was a much more quiet person. As he ate he thought about his mother.

It was then that the big three arrived. They were wearing what looked like thick leather armour. The twins had styled it out of course making it more personal, but Ricardo had it standard issue. In their hands were bronze swords, apart from Amber who held a golden bow in her hands.

"Ok guys ready for basic training!" Ricardo shouted out, and the rest of the campers roared back at him.

Lucas looked up, "Wait, what, now?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2010)

*Sierra…*

One thing Sierra had to admit was that the food was delicious and she hadn’t realized that she was that hungry.  She began devouring her food and thought for a moment.  ‘No wonder I’m so hungry.  After everything that happened yesterday I never ate…’  Sierra fought the way her mind began to turn.  “No point in that right now…”  She mumbled taking another bite.

Then June spoke up.  At her words, Sierra’s appetite left her.  “I know what you mean…”  She responded giving the other girl a shaky smile.  “I’m sure…I’m sure everything is fine.  Remember, they said we get to go home today.  Even if it is for a little bit…”  Sierra thought for a moment then looked down at her food.  “I wonder if they knew…”  She tried to remember anything that her mother might have said that could have held any kind of clue of her knowledge.  At the moment she couldn’t think of anything.  “Wait.  Training?  I thought we were going to go see our families…”



*Kodai/Darla…*

‘Fresh fodder…’  Kodai thought looking at the four new faces.  He sized them up as he chewed slowly.  ‘Maybe they won’t be so bad.  They might survive awhile.  Maybe.’  He swallowed as he watched them, remembering his first day in the place.  The experience was overwhelming to say the least.  Finding out your parent is a god.  Wondering who your parent was.  Seeing all these other people that also had parents as gods.  Wondering if you had powers and what kind they were.  Checking out the people your own age and wondering how close you were in relation if you could date.  “Don’t worry it’s legal!”  He burst out with then turned a shade of deep red as he had been looking at Sierra and June which caused his mind to wander. 

“Oh Kodai!  Are you confessing something?”  A giggle escaped a red head sitting not too far away.  “It’s a bit early don’t you think?  And, I really don’t know if you are my type.”  She batted her eyelashes playfully at the big man.

“That’s…Darla…I mean…Not…what I…meant…”  Kodai mumbled into his breakfast deciding it held a lot more interest then it did moments before.

“Come on now.  Admit it.”

“No.”

“Kodai…”

The guy only grunted in return, you could almost feel the heat coming off of him in waves.  Sierra looked over at the small group while Darla giggled.  When Ricardo spoke Darla spun.  “Thank the gods…”  Kodai mumbled at Ricardo's perfect timing and quickly rushed away while Darla and a few others laughed loudly.

“Perfect timing!  Aren’t you going to introduce us to our new friends?  Remember there aren‘t any strangers just friends you haven‘t met yet!”  Darla jumped and spun toward them.  “I’m Darla by the way!  Been here about…”  She began to tick the time off on her hand.  “Six months.  That red faced wonder is Kodai.  He has been here…”  She looked around and shrugged.  “Longer than me.  And, don’t worry.  He gets even worse as you get to know him.”  Darla looked over her shoulder where Kodai was walking and could visibly see him shrink slightly from his huge stature.  

Looking slightly confused, Sierra shook her head.  “Sierra…”  She mumbled thinking six months was a long time then turned toward the three they had met earlier and how much longer they had been here.  That part didn’t click until then.  

“Come on guys!  Let’s get you suited up!”  Darla giggled her eyes shiny with the enjoyment of meeting new friends.


----------



## Serp (Mar 11, 2010)

Lucas was fed, that meant he was reluctant to do anything. "Come on Lucas, now you get show your awesome fighting skills, and shame the rest of the guys."

At that Lucas allowed himself to smile. "Thats a good idea actually." And he ran off to be one of the first.

When he reached the fighting arena, Ricardo stood tall.
"Welcome today we shall put you against each other in the ultimate test of skill, the new recruits pair up Lucas vs Seirra and June vs Gabriel, everyone else is put to a draw."

Everyone was excited. "Hey you come here!" Someone said as they grabbed Lucas and drew him to the side. "Ok so the odds are in favour of you to win, I have placed a large bet on you to win, so to help I offer to help you suit up and teach you a quick few moves."

The guy who was saying this was tall and broad. He looked strong and fierce his sandy hair was unruly and like a storm but it was also calming. He had deep blue eyes and a stubbly beard. "Oh btw I am Zane."


Zane quickly armed Lucas with a bronze short sword, claiming it would suit him better than a full length blade. 

Lucas was pushed into the arena when he was called, as he walked past he saw many of the kids with sliced open arms and blood pouring everywhere, it was like a massacre.

Lucas was alone in the arena, waiting for Seirra. He looked strange in the leather armour with a thin layer of bronze covering his heart, but it felt natural. 

As he learnt quickly, the aim was to render your opponent unable to battle, dismemberment was not allowed but everything else was. Amber would heal you afterwards, but the aim was not to believe that everything could be fixed regardless of if you win or lose but rather, that we are training to fight for our lives so death needs to loom in the background of out training.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2010)

*Sierra/Darla/Kodai…*

“You are going to love this!”  Darla grabbed Sierra’s hand and in turn Sierra grabbed June’s.  

“If I’m going, you’re coming with me!”  Sierra said as they were led to the arena.

“Okay…”  Darla looked over the two girls.  “Let’s see…”  She walked around the pair and nodded.  “I would think they would be a size…”

“Already did it.”  Kodai murmured dropping two piles of leather armor in front of them.

“Um…thanks?”  Sierra said looking down at it.  “Now how do I put it on?”  

Kodai rolled his eyes and reached down to grab it.  “I think I can handle that.  Thank you very much!”  Darla said enthusiastically.  “Oh!  It looks like you will be first Sierra!”  She jumped excitedly then began to help her into her armor.  “There!  Perfect fit!”  Again she walked around Sierra, her finger tapping on her lips.  “I don’t think a spear…a sword would be too big…”

“Beautifully petite hands like that are perfect for…”  Kodai began to blush causing Darla to laugh.  “Here!”  He thrust a pair of long bronze daggers at her.  

Sierra just stared down at the weapons like they were snakes ready to bite her.  “You mean real weapons?  I’m going to go up against Lucas with real weapons?”  The thought made her mind reel.

“Of course.  How else are you going to fight?”  Darla asked with a giggle as if that was the stupid statement ever made.  “I think these will be perfect.  Now look…”  Darla proceeded to give her some advice and showed her a couple of moves.  “Okay!  Looks like your partner is ready!”  She grinned widely handing Sierra the weapons.  “Go on!  You can do it!”  Darla gave Sierra a little push into the arena.

“Yeah…Thanks…”  Sierra said stumbling a little then she marched forward wearing a smaller version of Lucas’s.  She bit her lip nervously as she approached and nodded to him.


----------



## Serp (Mar 12, 2010)

Lucas nodded back to her. Sure he liked to fight and sure Seirra had pissed him off but he wasn't going to attack her to cause harm. But thats what the crowd demanded.

"Erm so I guess we should start." Lucas said moving towards Seirra. 

He didn't really want to hurt her, but the jeers from the crowd were urging him to go at it. But still he was hesitant. It wasn't until an arrow came whistling towards him from Ambers bow that he jumped and flipped out of the way of the arrow.

"Wow I never knew I could do that." 

"You won't be able to do much more if you don't fight." Amber shouted as she rained down a volley of light arrows. 

"Ok ok, I'll fight!" 

Lucas turned to Seirra. "I'm sorry." And he thrust forward, surprisingly the movements came quickly and naturally to him, it was due to being a demi-god the child of an immortal warrior. It was then that it hit him, that Seirra also had these battle powers in check too, so he shouldn't under estimate her.

It was then Gabriel turned to June.
"We will be fighting soon, I just hope it doesn't have to turn into a blood bath." he said as he sighed.


Zane was busy smiling at the battle at hand before walking upto Kodai and Darla.
"Sup guys? I see your backing the blonde chick, while I myself have the blond guy, wanna make a wager on who will win?"


----------



## RainOfRoads (Mar 12, 2010)

Home... June hadn't heard that yet. Her thoughts left the meal as she began to wonder how she would explain this situation to her Grandmother. How would she ever believe it and could she protect her?

Ricardo and annocnced time for training as Sierra graved her arm and pulled her along.Her eyes widened at the arena. She we are gonna fight.June glance over at the Italian boy after hearing they had been matched up for a fight. I wonder what his experience is, she thought. Having grown up on the streets she was used to hand-to-hand combat and street techinques.

She moved toward the weapon selection and spotted a Scythe. She had always been decent fighter with polearms. She picked it up and exaimed it was about 0.15 meters taller than her with a deep curve good for hooking

Perfect

She sliped on her armor. She watched as Sierra was helped into her armor and noticed that they boy who was helping Sierra was blushing and acting nervous. June shooked her head and wondred if he realized Sierra was in some way releated to him.

What was it with the boys here and i*c*st. Then again maybe she should not judge she did not now it felt being hormonal and aroused being asexaul and all.

Good luck, Sierra

She was deeply curious to see who would win.She had know idea of anyones here fighting experience and she planned to watch all the battles.

hearing Gabriel she replied.

Neither do I.

No, I will not wager any bets all I want is to observe the fight. I really don't care who wins.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 12, 2010)

*Sierra…*

‘Strange.’  Sierra looked at the two bronze daggers, that looked like small swords.  ‘They feel so…’  She thought for a moment still looking at them.  ‘Natural.’ was the only word that came to mind as she twisted her hands gently to look over the weapons.  Then she heard the taunts and yells coming from the couple dozen other people there watching, and sighed.

‘Seriously…’  Sierra thought to herself as they stood in the center of the arena.  Sure she had known of Lucas in school.  She should be glad to be able to avenge the girls that carried the broken hearts that he had given them.  But, it still felt wrong to wield weapons against someone she knew.  Then Amber shot the arrow.  

The movement that Lucas did to get out of the way made Sierra scowl.  ‘How could he move so quick?’ she thought watching him.  “I guess we don’t have much choice…”  Sierra mumbled almost sadly after hearing Amber and then Lucas apologizing for, what Sierra assumed, were his future actions.  

Then Lucas thrust the sword at her.  Sierra didn’t know what to do but her body seemed to react instinctually.  One blade shot out knocking the sword to the side and she spun swinging the other blade toward him.  


*Darla/Kodai…*

Crossing his arms, Kodai leaned against a column and watched.  He remembered his first days at camp knew how overwhelming the fighting can be at first.  Afraid you were going to hurt someone yet as the fight wore on you became more and more aggressive.  Kodai also knew of the emotional wave afterward.  

Glancing over at Darla he rolled his eyes.  She was standing like some cheerleader at school, he knew the type, always cheerful and happy and didn’t normally talk to guys like him.  Kodai then looked at June to see if she needed any help with her armor or if she was able to figure it out.  It made him nervous to help, especially with Darla watching.  

A low rumbled grunt was all Kodai did to answer Zane about the betting before his eyes turned back to the arena, he enjoyed watching and didn't favor either of them. 

“Of course!”  Darla squealed not taking her eyes of the combatants.  “Girls rule and guys drool!”  Darla giggled using a saying she remembered from when she was young.  “Of course she is going to kick his ass!  Can’t you tell?!”  She laughed giving the guys a wink causing Kodai to roll his eyes again.


----------



## Serp (Mar 13, 2010)

Seirra span to counter Lucas and he quickly drew up his blade to parry but the first blade knocked it back. He leapt backwards trying to avoid the second strike but alas he was too slow. And the second blade sliced across his arm drawing blood. 

One the blade hit Lucas jumped back and flexed. He ran in, faking left, jumping right never staying still. He thrust his dagger forward  aiming for her left hand before, quickly following through and curling around her back so that they were back to back. In that position he whisphered.

"Don't try and kill me, geez, just make it look good."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 15, 2010)

*Sierra…*

A hiss escaped Sierra when the dagger sliced across the back of her hand.  The grip she had on the weapon immediately weakened but she didn’t let go.  Sierra squeezed the hilt of the blade but knew she wouldn’t be making anything but feint attacks with that arm now.  No way would she even be able to block his sword if it came with any force.  “You’re one to talk!”  She whispered back to him.

“You know…”  Sierra panted just a bit.  “I was only teasing before.  Have to have some fun in this situation…”  With those words she stabbed backward and down with her right hand, toward his leg with the dagger but not with a huge amount of force.  Afterward she spun away from him. 

Sierra’s hat was askew and she blew a bit of hair out of her face as she looked at Lucas.  She was crouched down and still held both blades.  She waited for his next move.


----------



## Serp (Mar 15, 2010)

Seirra had attacked towards his leg as she spun out of their embrace. Lucas had slightly moved out the way as the dagger grazzed past him. 

Seirra was crouching down, daggers ready to strike.

"Ok lets make a show out of this worthy of broadway." 

Lucas ran again towards Seirra and jumped, but as he jumped he made the slightest hesitation. That halt gave Seirra enough time to anticipate Lucas' next move. 

As he was now airborne he swung his dagger down to attack in a downward thrust.

This allowed Seirra to roll out the way quickly dodging the attack, leaving Lucas left side open to an attack.


-----
Zane smiled as Darla was enthusiastic.
"Then we shall bet coin on it." He rose his hands two bags one in each.

"You would rather risk in gold." He said opening one bag, golden coins from every culture and country piled out.

"Or would you rather waste papers." He opened the other pag, bundles of cash, like the gold from most countries filled the bag. 

"The odds are 1 to 1 at the moment, it coud go either way looking for a way to double your money. Are you sure you don't wanna hit it Kodai with your winningsyou could buy a personality or something nice for a certain lady." Zane smiled.

Before pulling out a joint of some of the strongest weed around, home grown in the Fold, mystic shit he called it, it actually sparkled as it burned. He sparked it up took a long drag and then breathed out and smiled.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 17, 2010)

*Sierra?*

Seeing Lucas? left side open, Sierra again spun toward him her dagger out and ready.  She slammed the dagger backward but pulled it a bit so the flat of the blade slide along his armor leaving a scratch but not on his body.  ?We shouldn?t take too long??  Sierra mumbled to him before giving him a big shove away from her.  

At the same time she did a black flip and kicked out with her feet making sure that the action was close but no contact was made.  She then landed on her feet and shook her head trying to get the hair out of her face.  Lifting her right hand Sierra pulled the stray lock out of her vision.  Leaving herself momentarily blinded and unguarded.


*Kodai/Darla?*

?Hmphf??  Kodai huffed at Zane.  ?You smoke enough of that and I will just tell you who won.  Truth or not??  He growled the words but his face was a deep red.  He kicked at an imaginary rock but then tried to turn his attention back to the fight.

?Oh?Um??  Darla thought which would be better.  ?Gold.  It?s what I have??  She thought for a moment and giggled.  ?Plus I can buy stuff from here which has much better items!  I mean, come on, they are just godly!?  She chuckled looking back out at the fight.  ?And, it?s not like I get out of here much.?  She grinned at the fight then looked back and winked at Zane.

Noticing the mystic weed Darla began to reach out to grab it.  Longing for a long pull.  ?I don?t think so.?  Kodai grabbed her wrist without even looking at her.  ?You?re hyper and giggly enough with out putting that in your system.  Besides you will just end up climbing all over people.  They wouldn?t hesitate taking advantage of you.  I know I wouldn?t.?  He then groaned.  ?I need to stop talking a sentence sooner. ?

?Oh would you?  Would you take advantage of me Kodai??  Darla looked at him and batting her eyelashes over exaggeratedly .  ?Oh Kodai!?

?Knock it off??  He growled his face so red that it appeared to contain most of the blood in his body.

Darla just laughed and returned to watching the fight.


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2010)

It was then that Gabriel was getting bored, he could clearly see that Lucas and Seirra were putting on a show, they were hesitant to hurt each other and who would blame them. 

He walked next to June and spoke. "Lets go and see what some of the other kids are up to, starting with them." He pointed towards Zane, Kodai and Darla.

As Gabriel walked he looked at them, they gave of that godly arrogant yet playful aura, that the greek gods had. Even Lucas, Seirra and June had it, but he himself still felt different and not quite one of them, but at least he was trying to rectify it.

"Hello." He said walking up to what looked like a drug transaction or something.

------

"Arg, I'm tired of this now." Lucas mumbled to himself. 

Seirra had left herself open and Lucas dived for it, blade in hand and ready to strike. If he were to hit her he would severely wound her, as he was going for the stomach.  As he flew through the air, he slowly decided not to do it. 

When he landed he landed wide of her and purposely fell, tripping infront of her and bundlingly over her making them both fall to the floor.

As they were on the floor Lucas pressed onto of Seirra he spoke. "Lets end this." 

The crowd could not see clearly, the dust from the feild had flown up and the two fighters on the floor wrestling in a lock on the ground gave little room for vision. 

Lucas grabbed the blade and thrust it straight into the stomach of its intended target it was a beautiful strike, and the victim would be worth of noble death. 

Lucas them rolled off Seirra, the ground now saturated with blood. Lucas remained still for a moment, just enduring what he had just done. He wouldn't cry he was a man now, more than a man, a half god so he just endured.

As for Seirra, who knew what she was thinking, she was covered in blood and before her, on the ground was Lucas, Seirra's dagger forcefully taken from her and plundged into his stomach under the cover of the battle.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2010)

Sierra…

For a moment Sierra laid in the settling dust panting.  “Damn…”  She mumbled and raised her head.  The first thing in her field of vision was the blood all over her.  “What the hell?”  Her eyes widened as she scrambled to a sitting position and touched the blood tentatively.  “Blood…”  Sierra then began to pat herself thinking at first it was pouring from herself.  

A few seconds later Sierra determined that she wasn’t the source.  “That only means…”  Sierra’s moved quickly until she spotted Lucas only a few feet away.  “Lucas!”  She yelled and rushed to his side.  She reached for the dagger but stopped herself before she touched it.  “Lucas you idiot…”  Sierra whispered putting a light hand on his chest, tears swimming in her eyes.  “Somebody help!”  She yelled looking wildly around.


Darla/Kodai…

As the other pair of new kids approached Kodai straightened up a bit.  “Hi…”  He mumbled quietly.  “You need armor…”  Kodai paused for a moment looking Gabriel over and nodding.  He then turned and walked toward where the armor was stored.

“Hiya!!”  Darla smiled widely.  “Don’t mind him.  The gods just forgot to give him a bit of friendliness.  Or rather as Zane said it…”  She leaned toward them and whispered conspiratorially.  “A personality.”  She giggled then.  “My name is Darla in case you didn’t catch it before.  That big chunk of meat that walked away is Kodai.  And, this loveable one…”  She moved over and wrapped her arms around Zane’s arm and laughed.  “Is Zane.”  She let go of him and stepped forward.  “You seemed to have found a weapon.”  Darla nodded at June then looked at Gabriel.  “How about you?  Anything you fancy?”  She smiled at him.

“Here’s your armor.  Should fit.”  Kodai held the leather out to Gabriel.  “You’re not that big.”  He shrugged his massive shoulders and glared at Darla and wondered how she would turn his words around on him.

Darla raised her eyebrows secretively but kept her silence while rocking back on her feet still grinning.  Before turning toward the field.  “Crap!”  Darla yelled though Kodai was already running.  He skidded to a halt near the pair and gestured toward Ricardo, Amber, and Phlame.


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2010)

Lucas just smiled on the ground as Seirra waited over him.
"Huh, I guess I always do stupid things, for pretty girls." He smiled and went still for a while.

"Phlame, Amber take him to the lighthouse."  The big three quickly jumped down to battlefield.

Ricardo warped and Phlame grabbed Amber and flew down to the ground.

"No no no. Although we plan for this, we never expected newbies to actually fight out right, the most we expected was a few cuts and then a submission." 

Ricardo was shaking his head. "Well regardless hats off to you, Seirra."

Phlame picked up Lucas and flew him out of the arena. Amber was running after them quickly.   "Hurry up you two, we don't want to lose him. And try the 11 healing salts as well, if he is Olympian they should help."

He then turned to Seirra "Come with me, for now your chance to visit home is valid until the fights resume, in two hours. So you can request me to take you anywhere and I shall comply. I feel it would be best to be comforted by your family when you almost kill a man."

------
Zane looked at Darla "Too bad, we didn't finalise the bet, so no matter how hard I want to I can't pay out, seeing as we didn't even place the amount of the wager."

Gabriel grabbed his leather armour and looked at is sideways. It was not becoming of him, but alas he strapped up.

"Weapon you say, actually I was feeling scythe as well, but do you have anything smaller handheld for example."

Gabriel looked at June, although not at first glance you could tell this girl was hard.
----

Lucas arrived the lighthouse. It was Phlame and Ambers home as well the local temple to Apollo. The lower levels was the housing quarters and the upper served as the temple, it was open aired and filled with mirrors.

Amber placed Lucas upon the alter in the centre and rose her hand's up high. "O father, carrier of the sun, I child of Apollo, call upon your divine power." As she said that her hands started to glow with the warm healing light that Amber used. Amber walked upto a mirror and placed her hand on it, the light jumped of it to the next mirror and so on until the whole temple area was filled with the holy healing light of Apollo.

Lucas could feel his wounds stitching and healing, and his body being mended. Amber came upto to him with a box with 11 compartments. 

"These are the 10 salts of the Olympians plus one for Hades, each one represents a god or goddess."

"I thought there were 12 gods."

"Indeed they are but these were designed for their children. And two of the twelve are forever Virgins."

"Bummer." He said and then feel into a wince.

"Your wounds may be healed, but in this world of magic, the wounds remember their pain and continue to share it with you as a lesson. But now the salts."

"Wait what's in them?"

"Aspects and signs of power from certain gods. For example Sea water for Poiseidon, wine for Dionysus, iron for Hephestus, olive oil for Athena etc etc. By feeding you all these any god which is your parent will be covered granted they are of major standing in the Greek Pantheon." 

"I see, so its like a godly multivitamin, but I have to ask why not place them all in one pill?"

"You know, I don't really know, just shut up and take the pills."

"No need to tell me twice to pop some pills."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2010)

*Sierra/Kodai…*

“Lucas…”  Sierra whimpered leaning over him.  “Please…”  A couple of tears fell before Kodai put a gentle had on her shoulder.  

“They will deal with him.”  Kodai wasn’t good at comforting so his stern look just made her tremble slightly.

As the twins took Lucas away, all Sierra could do is watch.  “Will he be okay?”  Her voice sounded almost pleading as if begging them to make sure and she completely ignored the comment about winning the fight.

“The twins have him.”  Kodai made sure to keep a grip on her arm.  “The only better hands he could be in are those of their father.” 

Sierra looked back at him a bit of hope on her face.  “Are you sure?  I didn’t mean to…I don’t know exactly…”  She thought about the fight and she sighed.

“Before you go blaming yourself why don’t you take Ricardo up on his offer.  There isn’t anything for you to do here except mope around until you here some news.  Wouldn’t be a point in that.”  Kodai shrugged releasing her arm.

“Moping?  I lost most of the people I know yesterday and to be the one…”  Sierra let the words trail off then she nodded stripping herself of her armor and letting it fall to the ground in puffs of dust.  She then turned toward Ricardo.  “Please.  Can you take me to my mother?”


*Darla…*

Rolling her eyes, Darla stuck her tongue out at Zane.  “I should have known you would pull something like that!”  She turned her back on him and tossed a bit of hair over her shoulder before turning back and grabbing his weed.  Darla took a long pull and froze for a minute before blowing what was left back in his face.  “I guess that will have to suffice!”  She giggled handing it back to him and looked at Gabriel.

“A smaller…”  Darla reached out and grabbed his arm and pulled him to an open doorway.  “Any weapon you can imagine!”  She giggled gesturing inside.  “Swords of all sizes, daggers, maces, mauls, scythes anything you can recall as a weapon.  In any size that you can think of….”  She dug around for a moment, clings and clangs coming from around her.  “Here!  Is this what you wanted?”  Darla held one out by the handle as she giggled then shrugged.


----------



## RainOfRoads (Mar 20, 2010)

June watched in disappointment at the obviously fake show between her two 'friends' it was obvious Gabriel could tell as well as he walked up to her and asked to go see the others see nodded no.

The demigoddess overheard a converstion between them earlier that mentioned drugs she dealt with that enough in the real world and did not want to put up with anymore shit in 'paradise'.

The scence changed for the first as Sierra actually injured Lucas. June watched Sierra shocked face at Lucas injuries. 

How is she going to handle it when we actually have to fight and kill? 

She remembered Sierra reaction to the first the school killings. June ecame to wonder how much battle could she actually take. Sierra was definitely more sensitive than she appereared.


The two people from earlier came up and started to fit Gabriel in his armor. June's hears perk when she heard he wanted a weapon similar to her own intersting she thought 'this is going to be an intersting battle'. She heard the girl flirt with him and she could not help but say

You do realize he could be your brother, right


----------



## Serp (Mar 20, 2010)

Lucas was feeling better. He was able to get up and look around, but he still hurt.
"Why the fuck does this still hurt?"

Amber smiled. "Every weapon that is brought to the fold absorbs some of its magic, allowing it to harm mystical and godly foes, so the pain you feel is also inflicted onto your soul magically, but don't worry it will heal soon. Well if the pills take hold."

Lucas nodded. "So this is your house."

"Yes I share it with Phlame. It is also a temple to Apollo, when the sun rises and reaches midpoint, every corner of the building is filled with light. Not only is it beautiful but it empowers us. All the undetermined kids live in the many villas, but us we live in our parents temple. Hence Ricardo lives alone."

"Thats cool, I guess. So when I find out, and yes I will, I will get to live in a nice psuedo mansion temple thingy."

"Yes thats the idea."

"Cool. But anyways hows Sierra doing, I just couldn't bring myself to harm her."

"What are you talking about." Lucas quickly realised that she didn't know he lost on purpose.

"I mean I hesitated and she got a strike in because I couldn't bring myself to hurt her."

"Oh ok." Amber said her eyes narrowed. "Well Ricardo will give her a chance to visit her home now, so that shall be interesting."

-------
Ricardo turned to Seirra and placed his hand on her shoulders.
"Ok Seirra just tell me where to go, a street name is fine or what ever you think is best."

Ricardo began to concentrate, as moving from the fold was harder than moving into it. It was like swimming and water, it was easy to dive in but the current and the pressure and other factors made it harder to escape.


----
Gabriel looked at June and smiled. "I have a weird feeling that she is not, well hopefully." And then he shook his head at what Darla showed and turned back to the pile and started to look through the weapons, all were glinting and looked beautiful until he saw one that stood out and he raised it up.

"What's this?" 

"If I recall correctly its called a Smictar or something." Kodai shouted towards him.

"I like this." It was kinda like a scythe, but also like a long curved blade.

During all this Zane was smiling. "Darling darling, you can't be taking my bud without asking thats just not proper, but I notice I wrangled you out of some cash, so why do we not bet on these two. I'll even let you choose your champion."

Zane smiled and raised his hands in the most innocent of ways.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2010)

*Sierra…*

“I just hope he will be okay…”  Sierra muttered as she tried to focus on Ricardo.  “Will you go into the sun like the other guy did?  Or…”  

“Don‘t worry it will be fine.  Going with Ricardo is a little easier then with Phlame.”  Kodai smiled reassuringly at her before turning and heading back to the others.  

She nodded skeptically at Kodai then looked toward the ground.  ‘What time is it?’  Sierra wondered thinking about where her mother would be.  ‘What day is it?’  She thought for a moment and nodded.  Remember the massacre at the school the day before.  Her mother would probably be at home wondering if she was alive or just a pile of chopped meat like so many of her friends.  “She will be at home.  15th and East 43rd.”  She said to Ricardo and nodded fighting the tears that threatened yet again.


*Kodai/Darla…*

“It’s so obvious that you just got here.”  Darla giggled at June’s statement.  “If you knew the situation you would know I wasn’t flirting.”  She shrugged.  “Besides, does he really look like he could be my brother?  I seriously doubt it.” 

Kodai laughed as he approached.  “Finally got things turned around on you?”  he said and shook his head before his demeanor turned back to what it was before as Darla glared at him.  “You will learn how things truly stand eventually.”  Kodai mumbled toward June before leaning against the same spot as before.  “Good choice by the way.”  Kodai nodded toward Gabriel.

It was then Darla turned back to Zane.  “I will take whatever I want whenever I want from you.  I can’t believe you are cheating me like that.  I shouldn‘t even bet you anything.  Or I should make you do something if you lose.  But…”  She pouted turning back toward the ring then looked over the two fighters.  “I will bet you five gold that this woman pounds him down.”  Darla stuck her tongue out at Zane as she pointed at June.  “Being so cynical has to amount to something.  Now show them what you got woman!”  Darla jumped up and began to gently push June toward the ring.  “Keep your eyes on him and your elbows in.  Watch him fight a bit before you really battle.  Good luck!”  Darla whispered the bit of advice to her if she cared to take it then yelled the last part as she turned back to wait it out with the others.


----------



## RainOfRoads (Mar 22, 2010)

What June intended to be a biting remark seemed to give her no negative reaction and even helped her to find more information. There was something that sparked her imagination what was it that she did not know. Her mind searched for vague possiblities, but could find none. She did not feel the need to ask figuring she would find out on her own which is what she prefered. 

June looked a Gabriel's sycthe like weapon her mind formulating all battle possiblities.

The demigoddess after hearing Dayla's statment turned and responded

Madam,I am not a cynic ,but a realist I cynic is in truth a broken hearted idealist. I have never in been idealist or positive about the future or truly fearful at it. I simply live and take what the world has given me like everything else and expect nothing.

Without waiting for a replay she headed to the arena before Gabriel she respectfully bowed and then t her sycthe in a stance.

With both hands on the scythe at both ends about two feet apart from each other. She held the weapon in front of her guarding her chest.

The moment Gabriel took his stance she would launch her attack. Coming strainght on like a frontal assault with the scythe bent slightly forward, but still guarding her chest. Her plan was for him to go on a frontal offensive which would give her time to change her path to his right side at the last possible moment.

While he was preparing for the frontal attack she would he at his right side and forcing the polearm of the scythe with all her strenght down on his arms which she hoped would make him lose his grip on the weapon and instantly disarm him making him lose the battle without harming either of them


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2010)

Ricardo held Seirra tightly. "Hold on, moving out of the fold is harder and more dangerous than any other mode of transport, its easy to slip out of reality into the sidelines but harder to find that gap back in."

Ricardo closed his eyes and the winds whirled around them and then they were gone. They whooshed through what ever it was that it was, it was like a tunnel and then in a second they were on Seirra's street.

"Ok, you can go to your mother, you can explain it all, lie what ever you like, or even stay here forever, it will be dangerous for you and your mother but it is your choice. But you must make it in 1 hour."

Little did either of them know, but Telk was watching from the sidelines. "Excellent, one of the big three and a newbie. Father will be proud."

------
Gabriel had stepped into the ring with June. Now was the first time he decided to look directly at her, and see more than her but her soul. It wasn't what you may say black, but it was fierce something that he would not want to cross, but alas he had to fight her. 

He bent down and picked up a hand full of sand and crumbled it through his fingers, it felt so good and so right. He raised his blade and twirled it in his hands.

"June I will not go easy on you because you are a girl, nor will I fake it like Lucas and Seirra. I will attack you with full force and I expect you to do the same." 

Gabriel charged towards June but stopped short in a feint and used his leg to kick up a dusty sand cloud, covering them for the moment. And during that commotion he jumped up out of the cloud, back flipped and then lunged towards the cloud of dust June was supposedly still inside.

----

Lucas was feeling alot better, the lighthouse was a magical place its energy fixed him and made him feel strong. But then he frowned and turned to Amber.

"I am going to take the mission. If I want to protect my mother, my friends, myself and everyone I need the powers it gives. I know it is ominous but if one day you are not here, I have noone to turn to."

Amber's eyes fell. "Lucas, I understand but the risks are greater than the reward, if you want to help. Stay, train become stronger physically, in a year you will be a gladiator capable of slaying even mighty beasts."

Lucas' cheered up again. "Amber, I am a waste of space, a nobody, I am not a gladiator and shall never be, I won't wait a year, I won't wait a month. But get this into you beautiful little head, I am Lucas Straybury, I jump headfirst into everything. Life is a party the people you meet along the way are the guests and I won't be left on the sidelines, I will be the first on the dance floor proving myself."

Amber smiled and kissed him on the forehead. 
"Indeed, it seems I cannot deter you from your path. And as I said no training is suffice for the mission I shall outline the cause and if you decide your choice was foolish then we shall carry on as normal. You will enter the fold from Mount Olympus in Greece, the home of the Greek gods, and thus every Greek Descendant can enter as it represents all the seats of power. Once you enter, you will enter the forest of the ancient world, it changes with the times, the weather and mood. It is never the same and the creatures in it change along with it. Hence no training can prepare you. Your natural fighting capabilities is enough and not enough, we cannot give you anything you do not already have but you must apply it yourself. Upon besting the forest you will climb the mountain, and upon the top present yourself to the symbols of the Olympian gods, and what happens after than I cannot speak of."

Lucas smiled and rubbed his fingers together. 
"When can I leave?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2010)

*Sierra…*

“Wait!  What?!”  Sierra panicked at Ricardo’s last words.  “I didn’t think-”  Then they were gone.  Sierra couldn’t think which sensation was worse.  Some kind of teleporting with Ricardo or running through the sun with Phlame.  She groaned upon their landing.  “Th-thanks…”  She said catching her breath and looked toward the apartment.  

“One hour?  That’s all I get to make a decision like that?”  Sierra cringed then sighed.  “I guess I don’t have much of a choice.  I will let you know in a bit…”  She started walking toward the building but it quickly turned into a run.  She tossed the door open and rushed up the stairs to the second floor.  

“Mom?  Momma?”  Sierra called opening the door to the apartment hard enough that it tried to ricochet off the wall but was stopped by Sierra’s own hand.  “Mom?!”

“Sierra?!”  Her mom answered jumping from the couch and meeting Sierra in a rush, the door closing softly behind her daughter.  “They didn’t get you!  I knew you were alive!”  They held each other close for several moments while tears rolled down their cheeks.

“No.  I’m fine Momma.  I swear…”  Sierra choked out clinging to her mom.

“But…where have you been?”  Her mother pulled back looking her daughters eyes with concern.

“It’s a long story…”  Sierra sighed wiping away her tears then led her mom back to the couch.  “Look…this is what is going on…”  She went through the long story telling her mother everything that had happened since the attack on the school.  “And, now I have to make the decision…”

Her mother sat looking at her, no expression on her face for several moments.  “I knew this would happen…”  She mumbled running her hand down Sierra’s hair and letting it rest on her cheek.

“What do you mean?”  Sierra asked slightly confused.

“Let’s just say that none of that was really a surprise…”  She smiled at her daughter and stood.  “Well, so what is your decision?”

“What do you mean?”  Sierra repeated the question.  She figured her mom would have thought her crazy.  Would rant and rave about her lies but never accept things so easily.  

“Sierra…I love you with all my heart.  And, if you really want to stay….”  She paused looking at her daughter.  “We will do our best.”  She put out a hand and Sierra placed hers in it.  She was gently pulled to her feet.  “I don’t want you to leave Honey.  You are my life…but maybe this is for the best.  I’m sure you will be able to come back to see me…”  Her mother smiled sadly and began to walk toward Sierra’s room still holding her hand.

“I don’t…Momma?  Are you sure?”  Sierra asked as they stood in her room.  

“Yes.  Now let’s get you packed.”  Her mother said pulling out the large backpack from Sierra’s closet.  Between the two of them they packed everything that Sierra would need and what she felt was important.


----------



## Serp (Mar 25, 2010)

While Seirra was busy in her home Telk advanced. Telks arrogance was one of her failing she could have with but a thought summoned her brothers via the airwaves of superior telecommunications but no she wanted this glory all to herself.

Telk's power being over communications would not help her in this battle as it was none combat defined power, but being an immortal, would still raise her chances against mortals. Telk was still stronger physically than them not that they could hurt her anyways, seeing as it was Ricardo the dark one, he had no offensive skills himself.

Telk knocked on the door and waited for an answer, until Seirra's mother answered the door. Telk was unaware of if Seirra could feel the immortal pressure radiating of her was she advanced but she ws sure that the mother could not.

"Hello Miss, I am from the phone company and there seems to be a problem with your phone line, I have been sent to check it out do you mind?"

While she was talking to Seirra's mother, Telk was scouting the house. The faint buzz off a telephone connection could be heard as Telk was invited in and crossed the threshhold into Seirra's house and Seirra could feel it.

-------------
Amber was telling Lucas that a tight group of three or four members would be best any more and it would be risky as would any less. And was explaining that it was not their role to stop anybody going and they could leave as soon as.

But as she said that, her eyes started to glow green. 
"_Beware the Patron of the phone,
The one you care for shall soon start to moan.
The bravest fighter shall be but a berry,
move fast to find her before the need to bury. 
A power stronger than you do know, 
will fix your mind and the path it will show."_

Amber's eyes returned to normal after she spoke that.

"What was that?"

"I am the Oracle of Apollo, prophecy is also my second power."

"What does that mean? What did that poem mean?"

"Someone is in trouble."

"Who is?"

"It must be Seirra."

"What Seirra?"

"Yes Ricardo took her home remember."

"We need to help her, from this Phone Patron."

Amber's face went blank, "It must be Telk, the daughter of Geir. An immortal spirit."

"What! But we need to save her, before she dies."

"Indeed."

Amber raised her hands to one of the walls in the lighthouse and the warm light filled the room, and Phlame flew in.

"You called sis?"

"Seirra is in trouble. I need you to get Lucas back to earth and find her."

"You ready kid?" Phlame asked Lucas.

Lucas grabbed his long blade and slid it into his sling, as everyone was still in cultural dress.
"Ive already almost died today, and for a small moment I feel pretty damn good."

"That would be the olympian salts." Amber said.

"Ok lets go, we can leave even faster from the lighthouse, even Amber can teleport from here. But she needs to stay and look after the wounded."

Phlame grabbed Lucas and with his free hand shot a beam of light towards one of the mirrors the light bounced off the mirriors again and again until the whole room was crisscrossed with beams of light, and them Phlame made the beams thicker until the whole room was covered in light, and he had to cover his eyes. 

When his eyes adjusted they were by Lucas' highschool.
"I'm sorry I don't know where she lives so we would have to find her from here."

"Right!" Lucas said and started to run off down the street.


----------



## RainOfRoads (Mar 26, 2010)

I never asked you to go easy on me. I feel honored to have you go show your true strenght to me because that means whether I win or lose I will do it honorably.


His speed shocked her. Looks like there was more to this boy than she thought.

Right before he reached her she noticed a shift in his leg having a good guess at what he was about to do she lifted her weapon above her head and did a backflip right as the most cloud hit masking her movements. As  Gabriel hit the ground she was back on her feet. She swung her sycthe at the dust cloud Gabriel after his jump that was begging to settle. Hopefully it would hide her attack before Gabriel realized what was happening.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2010)

*Sierra…*

Checking through her pack once more, Sierra looked up with a scowl.  Her hands moved absently to secure the lock as she shivered.  A jolt of what felt like electricity worked it’s way up her spine and a bad feeling coursed over her like the shadow of large bird of prey blocking the sun.  She cast a glance at the door as she heard the voices down the hall.

“I don’t…”  Her mom said but Sierra was only hearing snatches of the conversation.  “The phone…over…here…”

The feeling grew causing Sierra to shake slightly.  This was a feeling she wasn’t use to but it wasn’t all together new.  For a moment she thought trying to remember when she had felt this before.  “The school…”  Sierra whispered.  The same feeling had overcome her just before she heard the whir of the lawnmowers.  Quickly she tossed the pack on without thinking and raced for the door.  “MOM NO!”  She yelled coming into the living room.  But, it was too late.  

“What do you mean Sierra?  Is everything okay?”  Her mom looked at her with eyes full of concern.

Sierra had tried to stop her but she gazed at the woman with wide eyes.  Someone was already in the house.  “Mom…get out now…”  Sierra didn’t even look at her mom as she gestured toward the door.  

“Sierra what are you talking about?”  

“Please!  Mom just go!” 

Finally trusting her daughter, she fled the apartment while Sierra backed toward the door.  “Don’t try anything…”  Her eyes moved around quickly trying to find a weapon or just something to stall the person.  The only thing near her was a recliner, something Sierra didn’t even think it was possible to move but she figured there was no way she could budge it.  “I don’t have a choice…”  Sierra muttered grabbing onto the back and getting ready to shove.  But for some reason she felt the shock again, though this time it was a bit different.  A shockwave seemed to radiate from Sierra at the moment she picked up and she hefted the chair and through it directly at the repair person.  Sierra spun on her feet and headed for the door.  *“RICARDO!”*  She screamed as she ran after her mom down the stairs.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2010)

Lucas and Phlame ran down the streets, looking for Seirra.
"Fuck where is she!"


The two started running more and more around the area. Lucas knew the crowd Seirra came to school with, and he had been to more than a couple of their homes and knew the general direction. He decided to run that way. 

"For some reason I feel alot of godly energy this way." Phlame said as they got closer.

"Let me try this." Phlame clicked his fingers and the street lamps flickered on and off rapidly. 
"OP
It was then that Ricardo appeared before them, eating a burrito. His eyes narrowed. "What are you doing here, Phlame."

"We beileve Seirra is in trouble."

"I left he not but an hour ago, I doubt that.

"Stop being arrogant! You pompus asshole!" Lucas shouted. "Now where is her house!" 

Ricardo was thrown back by that comment and pointed down the road. Near the end of the road the one with the blue door. 

Lucas was off, once he reach the apartment, the door was open and a woman outside.
"Seirra!?" He asked the woman looking shocked nodded.

Lucas ran inside.

As he got inside he ran straight into Seirra and the two fell down in a bundle. "Seirra! Your ok!" Lucas looked at her, it was then he noticed he was on top of her and gave a her a cheeky smile, before she pushed him off.


It was then that Telk walked in, a faint buzzing filled the air. "Oh look another half blood." 

"Fuck you." Lucas shouted.

It was then that Phlame and Ricardo entered. "Back halflings!" shouted Telk and Phlame and Ricardo were glued into position. 

"Now for these little tasters." Telk said advancing. 

Lucas pulled out his blade. "I will not let you hurt her."

"I can take care of myself Lucas." Seirra said with force.

"For once lets work together, ok sugar."
 Seirra nodded and the two charged at Telk.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2010)

*Sierra…*

‘Sugar?’ Sierra thought as they raced forward.  ‘He’s going to pay for that one…’  the words came and went as she raced toward Telk.  ‘Okay…I don’t have a weapon.  Lucas does.  What should I do?’  The thoughts sped through her mind as they neared the creature.  Though to Sierra it seemed to go in slow motion as she contemplated what to do.  

Then she nodded her head and took off her backpack.  Just as they got to Telk she swung with all her strength trying to make sure all of the god’s attention was focused on her.  Giving Lucas an open opportunity to use the sword he had brought with him.  ‘Please let this work!’  She screamed in her head just as the pack made contact with Telk.


*Kodai…*

“It’s really intense with those two.”  Kodai watched the fight raging before them.  “I wish things got that intense for me…”

“Really?  You like things really intense?”  Darla fluttered her eyelashes teasingly.  One of her favorite pastimes was making the big man blush.  

“Don’t you have something else to do?  Someone else to torment?”  Kodai growled kicking at the ground.  ‘I should know better than to ever open my mouth around her.’  He thinks as she giggles.

“Nope!  This is the only thing for the moment!”  Darla continued to laugh as they turned their attention back to the fight.


----------



## Serp (Apr 1, 2010)

The pack hit Telk hard in the side of her head and she howled, but no permanent damage remained to the godly spirit.

"You foolish girl."

Telk rushed to strike Seirra, before Lucas stepped in to block. But was flung from the area with a hand.

It was then that Phlame shot a blast of concentrated light from his mouth at Telk, and she fell back screaming.

"Seirra quick in my pouch I have a dagger, take it and fight. But first both you and Lucas come here, I shall bless you weapons with the power of Apollo!" 

As Phlame said this, Telk was raising. She opened her hands and the sound of bad static radiated out of them room. "WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!" Telk shouted her aura of godly power started to shake the room.

"I am Lucas Straybury you phonesex whore!" 

Due to the static Telk could not hear Lucas clearly.

"Luck as Strawberry?! What funny names you Demigods have." Telk Mused.

"FUCK YOU BITCH!" Lucas charged with flaming blade in hand.
"Seirra, Lets make this a split charge phone call!" Lucas turned to Seirra and mused as she secured her blade.

-----

Gabriel could feel the distortion in the sand, for some reason it was natural. He raised his blade to deflect the strike from the evaded June. He was sent flying due to the force she built up.

"Arg! he spoke as he raised rattled."

The dust had settled finally and he ran towards June her weapon was large and clumsy, her enhanced strength cancelled some of that out, but with his strength,speed and faster weapon he was sure he could strike her.

He started with a few short jabs, but gradually increased in speed and force, hoping to draw june into the battle. He kept his head low and his feet steady to evade most strikes.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2010)

Sierra...

After retrieving the blade Sierra dropped her pack and waited as the weapons were blessed.  Then Telk began to talk.  Even amongst all the chaos Sierra found it hard to resist the chuckle that came from what was said to Lucas and his resulting anger.  “Sorry.  Couldn’t help it…”  Sierra mumbled before tossing the blade up and catching the hilt back in her hand.

“Right!”  She answered Lucas giving him a nod and charged toward the god with him by her side.  Sierra mused for only a second about the irony of fighting with the guy that she had sworn to never speak to.  Let alone associate with so much since the incident at the school.  

With a shake of her head Sierra cleared her thoughts and skidded to stop near Telk and dropped all in one movement.  She slashed at her legs then somersaulted out of the way before jumping to her feet and aimed for the god’s back while giving Lucas the front with his larger weapon.


----------



## Serp (Apr 5, 2010)

Lucas was infront with his blessed blade and quickly turned into a roll and slashed into Telk. She screamed loudly and a sound as deadly as 1000 TVs all turned static ripped through the air. 

Lucas turned to cover his ears as Seirra jumped over him and landed on top of Telk and started to stab her in her chest repeatedly with the holy knife, she was a woman possessed. The flame of Apollo sparked beautifully as it entered Telk over and over again.

Her screams still filled the room, and unknown to them every cellphone in america was also feeling this attack. Lucas sat back and watched as Seirra mutilated the goddess. Soon Phlame and Ricardo were standing next to him all three men watching Seirra work.

"She is leaking out more godly energy than we are!" Phlame said in surprise.

"Indeed, it seems that in our world power is born out of need." Ricardo agreed.

As they spoke Seirra continued to stab, until what was on the floor was a puddle of blood. Soon enough the blood started to fizzle and soon was gone with the wind.

"She is not dead, Telk is immortal, she will come back for you sooner or later Seirra and she will be stronger."

Seirra looked down at her hand and then at Lucas, back to her hands and then to the seniors. "I know, and that's why we must do the test."

Suprisingly Ricardo nodded. "I believe that is best, without it you are dead regardless."

------

Lucas was walking down the street with Phlame, Ricardo granted him an hour to see his mother before he left. Knowing Lucas had already made his choice. It was clear he was to fight. He wanted to fight for his mother and for, his friends, and somewhere deep down for his father whoever he may be.


----------



## Serp (Apr 13, 2010)

Lucas had gone and spoken to his mother. She was all cool with the idea,  his mother was a badass. She wished him well on his trip.

----

Lucas, Gabriel, Seirra and June had grown strong during the past week  that they remained but at the moment they were ready. Zane, Kodai and  Darla stood behind them. 

Ricardo walked up to them. "Ok guys, I will port you to the earthy place  of Olympus and then the fold shall open up for you. And then your life  will change."

Ricardo shook his head upon looking at Zane, Kodai and Darla. "I can  only port 4 people of this this strength level along with myself, so we  will have to make two trips."
They nodded.

It was then that, Amber's eyes lit up and he started to speak in her low  deep voice.

_"Four shall journey to the hidden land.
Three shall enter, one to the sand,
Through forest they must hide.
Up the mountain they shall stride,
To find the answer to perfection.
At the end deepened glare into your own reflection._"

Phlame looked at her. "What does that mean?"

Ricardo looked at them again. "This seems to indicator what one of you  will die, are you sure you want to go for it."

Lucas nodded and looked at Seirra who nodded in turn, Gabriel nodded and  June sighed and nodded.

It was then that Ricardo also nodded and grabbed his hands and made them  all link hands and with a strong breeze, they were in Greece.

Ricardo bade them farewell and left. 

They were outside of a temple and as Lucas walked up to it, inside where  the 12 Olympian statues. As Lucas walked past them all, the air started  to ripple and a hole opened up.

"The fold!" Seirra whispered.

"Fuck yea?" Lucas turned to run towards it, when out came a giant claw  and sent him flying. 

Gabriel pulled out his blade and it glinted, June also held her scythe.  As the beasts head pulled out.

"Manticore!" June exclaimed.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2010)

Sierra…

“What the hell?!”  Sierra exclaimed as June yelled what the creature was.  For a moment Sierra was slightly confused then her eyes widened.  “Oh come on!  Don’t we get a break sometimes?!”  She snapped angrily as she pulled her twin daggers.  “Now…”  Sierra began to look around and tried to figure the best plan of attack.  “There is four us for the moment.  This shouldn’t be too difficult.”  

Quickly she raced forward and jumped racing between a couple of statues and tried to get behind the creature.  Sierra watched as it huffed and looked around at everyone.  As she darted between the statues it eyed her for a moment but then turned it’s attention back to the other three that stood waiting and ready.  It shifted then blasted off while Sierra came in behind it.  She followed with one her daggers and aimed low on his legs to cripple him while the others used their bigger weapons to destroy it.


Darla/Kodai…

The large young man stood silent as he listened then waited as Ricardo took the first four.  “Die?  One of us is going to die?”  Darla looked at Kodai and Zane and fought the tears that threatened.  She took a deep breath.  “The prophecies don’t have to come true right?  Futures can be changed…”  The words were meek and sounded empty even to her own ears.

“It will be fine Darla.  I can’t let you die.”  Kodai gave her a genuine smile.  “Who else would torment me to death?”  He chuckled as she gave him a shaky grateful smile and stood straighter.  

“We can do this.  Haven’t we wanted to do this for ages?”  She nodded her confidence returning as they waited.



((Sorry...meant to post sooner...damn busy...))


----------



## Serp (Apr 13, 2010)

The lion headed beast stalked around. Seirra had stalked around to take out his legs, before the beast struck back with its tail, its scorpion tail struck back down and hard. Seirra narrowly missed it, before it poised to strike again. 

Before its tail came down for the second time, Gabriel jumped in the way and held the talk back before twisting it and pinning the beast down. His godlike strength holding the beast down. Unlike the others Gabriel seemed to gain more physical strength and movement speed, but less enhanced agility and reflexes. He could still flip and whatnot but with less ease than the others. 

But this time Gabriel held the tail down. 

"Guys go while I hold the beast down, I am the strongest and fastest. Get in and I will follow!" 

"But..." Seirra opened her mouth to argue, but Lucas grabbed her. 
"No time to argue blondy." He pulled her through the portal, June close behind them.

Inside the portal they felt everything. The cold sea water, the bright rays of the sun, the fresh air of the skys, they tasted fresh olives, wine and the finest pork and sweetest vegetables and an array of other worldly feelings. The wash of the Olympians. 

And then with a thud they landed back in the fold. But unlike the training ground this area gave out an aura of danger. Dozens of eyes already staring at them.

They drew their weapons and waited for Gabriel. 

---------

Finally the Manticore broke free of Gabriel's grasp and sent him flying into a pillar. Gabriel hit it with a thud and he heard the pillar break, as well as a few ribs.

He rose himself up, and blood dribbled out of his mouth and he twirled the scimtar around in his hands, before screaming and jumping onto the beast. He tried to stab it in its back, before it threw him across the sky. He landed infront of the portal and he rose up and tried to walked through it. But he walked through it, as in he walked through the projection of the portal and nothing happened. 

Gabriel tried it a few times but in the end figured out what it meant, he turned to see the Manticore behind him. It bared its teeth and roared, Gabriel turned laughed and roared back at it. "One to the sand ey." And then he tensed jumping into more battle.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 19, 2010)

Sierra…

“I don’t like this…”  Sierra said her head whipping from side to side but for the moment all she saw was the many eyes of the strange creatures that stalked them.  Her daggers glistened as she stood crouched and ready for any type of attack.  

Then she looked back toward the portal.  “Where’s Gabriel?  He should have come through by now…”  Her voice was higher then normal she looked from the doorway to the surrounding areas and back.  “Lucas…did you see him?  Do you think he is okay?”  She asked trying to keep the shake from her voice.  ’We can’t have lost somebody yet.  We just started!’  Sierra’s voice screamed in her head as she fought a tear that wanted to surface.  At the same time the eyes seemed to move closer to them.


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2010)

Gabriel stormed the Manticore and continued to hack at it. He knew he was not strong enough to defeat the beast but he at least thought he could hold it off long enough for his friends to stay strong.

Finally the Manticore smashed Gabriel into a pillar, the pillar of Posiedon to be exact. Gabriel winced and looked up at the god. "A little help?" He croaked out. And then the Manticore struck again. 

Finally as Gabriel was too broken to move, the Manticore rammed his tail through Gabriel's mid section and through him of the side of the temple, as he flew he rolled along the ground, his blood making a trail. He kept rolling and rolling, for what seemed like a life time, slowly dying.

Until he felt a splash and allowed the water of the river to engulf him.

------

Lucas looked around and gripped his blade. "I don't think Gabriel is coming back hun."

"You can't say that!" Seirra shouted at Lucas.

"Amber did say 3 would enter, if Gabriel came through then the prophecy would be bullshit."

"But but but!" Seirra was struggling to find an argumentative point as well as keep herself from crying. June walked up to her and placed a hand on her shoulder, and she stopped talking. 

Lucas had turned his back to them and wiped away a tear from his eye. It was then that a beast jumped from the darkness to strike him. No fear no hesitation Lucas reached out and grabbed the beast by its neck and slowly crushed its windpipe before dropping its lifeless body on the ground.

"Not here even 5 minutes and we already learn the hardships of loss, this place means war, and if we don't we will be killed by it." His eyes filled with fury.

"Come on!"  He said and started to run through the forest.

The three ran through the forest edging ever so slowly towards the mountain before them. Killing all that crossed their path. 

The days were long and the nights longer, no sleep for fear of death. Food was strange, but to survive they ate their kills, be it mythical or normal beasts. Each day that passed they hoped that Gabriel would appear but they knew that was not going to happen.

It the times that it was hard, such as fighting the giant scorpians or tricking the zombie warriors who for some reason wanted to make June their queen, they thought how Amber, Phlame and Ricardo had to do this and it make them go on. But at times things were good, the water swayed to bring them fish, the trees bowed to bare them fruit, animals would wander towards them and offer themselves to keep the children going. The fold was not an evil place or a good place, it was just primal and godly. The magic thick in the air, helped to strengthen the demi-gods and kept their drive. 

"Finally we reach this retched place." June said as she placed her palm on the base of the mountain.

Lucas looked up, the bags around his eyes made him look dead. The joy was gone from him since entering the fold, but replaced with cold hard determination. He had thrown himself into the fight, killing day and night. June followed him and Seirra remained the only slight voice of reason. 

Lucas quickly grabed a rock and started to climb, his finger nails cracked from all the fighting, his knuckles bruised and bloodied. The sharp rock edges should have caused him agony, but he crept forward. Lucas' lovely blond hair was now cropped short and a dirty dirty brown, he was different now. 

As he quickly vaulted forward the girls secured their weapons and started to follow him. The climbed for hours, until the air got thin. Way into the clouds and then they came to a platform. 

The platform was part of the mountain yes, but looked as is if it were made of polished marble. And before them was a giant city, the city of Olympus the home of the Olympians. The city gates, large and gold were hanging open and the children walked in. It was quite and empty, but they continued looking around the city, finding new weapons to replace the broken ones, armour and supplies as well as rest for a while. 

Finally they reached the throne room. 12 giant thrones in a circle and in the middle of them all a giant fire burning brightly, although it looked as if it were dying. 

Around the fire, there was many names carved into the marble. Robert Hawkins, Tyrone Linford, Rachel Green, Oliver Micheals and at the top, Ricardo Ricochet, Amber Lamps, Philip Lamps.

Seirra gasped, "These are the names of the Demi-gods who reached here."

"But who are the others?" June asked.

"Those who failed their final test." Lucas answered. 

"Ok what do we do now, we went through hell to get here and now what?" June asked.

"I don't know." Seirra admitted, she turned to Lucas.

"I suggest we sacrifice." He answered.

"What! We fought for this food, I am not giving anything up." June stated.

"Fine." Lucas replied. He took off his bag and took out all the food that he had saved.

He walked upto the fire. And took of his ring, the ring he never ever took off. "Father, I come before your seat of power, for an answer for strength to save those I could not. I offer you humble gifts, my food for my body." He dropped all the food in the fire. "My ring for my soul." And he dropped his ring in the fire.

"Now show me the way!" He shouted. 

As he shouted a thin wisp of smoke almost snake like came out of the fire and surround him, he couldn't help but breath it in and then he colapsed on the ground in a slump.


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2010)

Lucas awoke in a brightly lit room, it was empty but the air was heavy with something. Lucas could tell instantly he had felt a weaker version when around Telk, it was the aura of a god.

He stood up and looked around, he wasn't in pain anymore nor was he tired. In front of him was a man standing with his back to him.

"I have waited a long time for you." The man said.

From behind Lucas could see the man had long golden hair down his back, like Lucas himself had once had. The Hair was so bright it might actually be gold. Intertwined in his hair was vines, golden vines with small golden leaves. The man turned, and Lucas finally saw his face, he looked about 5 years older than Lucas. His eyes filled with a purple glow. He had a pair of Rams horns curling out of his forehead and dressed in a long purple tunic. And he was beautiful.

"Fa...fa...father?" Lucas stuttered.

The man shook his head. "I am not our father Lucas."

"But your a god, I came here to see my father, aka a god...  wait you called him our father. Are you my brother."

The man shook his head. "Maybe this will help you." The man clicked his fingers, and the horns disappeared. The tunic was replaced by skinny jeans and a loose fitting t-shirt. "I am you! Lucas Straybury."

Lucas looked dumbfounded, as his alterself waved again and he was back in his godly dress. "What, you can't be me, your older than me and I don't have horns." But Lucas could see the truth now.

"I am you in your prime, I am your godly half. Once learning you were a demi-god you could access my knowledge but not my power."

Lucas continued to stare at himself.

"In all demi-gods their true immortal self is born the moment you were conceived. But we live in here." Tapping his head and his heart. "Until you are ready, most of us are never freed, nowadays. I have been with you always, you are my mortal side and I am your immortal side."

"I see. So what now? Can you tell me who our father is?"

Lucas prime looked at Lucas present and smiled. "Can you not tell." He waved his hands and purple fire filled the area outside of their cleared out hall. Grapes started to wind down from the ceiling. Fountains of wine appeared at the edges of the hall.

"Dionysus..." Lucas present said slowly.

Lucas Prime smiled and nodded. 

"So what now?" Lucas present asked. 

"You must fight me and best me to prove you are worthy of Dionysus' gifts."

"What! Your a god I'm a mortal."

"Demi-gods are more than Mortal they are also Immortal. They walk and influence both worlds. If you are worthy you shall suceed. I have faith in myself."

A bunch of vines started to grow from Lucas Prime's wrist curling and warping until they turned into a blade. It was the same blade Lucas Present was holding now, only it was blessed by the power of Dionysus in his opponents hands.

Lucas present drew his own blade. "Very well then. Lets go!" And they charged each other.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 20, 2010)

Sierra…

The climb had been excruciating and the walk through the homes of the gods beyond confusing.  “Where are they all?”  Sierra had mumbled as they walked through the emptiness of Olympus.  “There just…”  She sighed then and with the others replenished her supplies.  

When they reached the temple Sierra looked around, the building was awe inspiring to say the least.  “Amazing…”  She thought to herself.  Approaching the big fire, Sierra let her fingers trace over the names that had been carved into the ancient marble.

Sierra gasped, "These are the names of the Demi-gods who reached here."

"But who are the others?" June asked.

"Those who failed their final test." Lucas answered. 

"Ok what do we do now, we went through hell to get here and now what?" June asked.

"I don't know." Sierra admitted, she turned to Lucas.

"I suggest we sacrifice." He answered.

"What! We fought for this food, I am not giving anything up." June stated.

"Fine." Lucas replied. He took off his bag and took out all the food that he had saved.

“Lucas be careful…”  Sierra said a bit nervous of the ordeal.  She watched as he grabbed the food and his ring and began to speak.  “Lucas!”  She yelled racing forward to catch him as he fell.  “Lucas what’s wrong?”  Sierra looked over him with concern.  “Please be okay…”  She muttered as June watched and rolled her eyes.

After a moment her eyes began to clear of most of the worry and filled with raw determination.  “No way am I going to allow him to find glory with out me.”  Sierra gently laid his head down on his pack then stood before moving toward her pack.  She took out all the food that she had then sighed.  Reaching up she unclasped the necklace her mother had given her.  “I’m sorry Mom…”  Sierra held the necklace up and it sparkled in the firelight.  “I have always kept it safe…”  

Taking a last deep breath she followed what Lucas had done exactly.  First tossing in the food with the words that he had spoken moments before.  "Father, I come before your seat of power, for an answer for strength to save those I could not. I offer you humble gifts, my food for my body." She tossed all the food in the fire. ‘I‘m sorry Mom…’  She thought again as she dropped the gold necklace with the diamond pendant into the flames. "My necklace for my soul."  

Again the smoke came out of the fire wrapping its self around Sierra as it went before filling her head with it’s wonderful scent.  Something she knew she had smelt previous to that day but Sierra didn’t have time to think on it as she collapsed to the marble floor.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 20, 2010)

*Sierra…*

A groan escaped Sierra as her eyes opened.  Not from pain or exhaustion, to her surprise both were gone.  But, more because of the bright light that flashed into her eyes.  It lasted only a moment then faded from the bright point to a white aura engulfing the entire room.  

Sierra laid there for a moment almost afraid to see who her father was.  Then she swallowed hard and got to her feet.  Scanning the room she white marble with blue and green veins running through it jagged arcs.  A few fountains were placed through out the room, the water tossing high and falling into the basins like a cascade of diamonds.  She inhaled of the fragrance of the room and closed her eyes as she enjoyed the scent.  “The ocean…”  She smiled to herself as she was flooded with memories of the scant few trips her and her mother had taken.

“Now I never would have thought you were one for romanticism.”  A soft husky voice purred from her right.  A voice that sounded vaguely familiar.

Sierra turned quickly and faced the woman that had been watching her.  The lady had turned slightly so that only her profile appeared to the girl.  She seemed to be in her early twenties and carried herself with an elegant demeanor.  Long hair, a few shades lighter than her own making it practically white, glistened with icy blue highlights as it cascaded down her back in thick waves to her thighs.  A silver crown of scallops and starfish was the only adornment she wore on her head.  

Her arms were bare save for two armlets that looked as if a pair of eels were chasing their tails around her biceps.  The woman began to turn toward Sierra causing her to catch her breath.  Like the voice she heard the woman herself seemed incredibly familiar to her.  She wore a long dress that began in a blue so pale that it seemed white and ended at her feet in a deep green.  A thick rope of silver hung low from her waist resting on her upper hips.

Finally looked into the woman’s eyes.  They were almost unnatural in color as they flickered from blue to green and she smiled enigmatically at Sierra.  “Do you not recognize me child?”  She began to step toward Sierra, her dress seemed to shimmer as she moved but she did not come closer than the bottom of the steps before the massive fountain.

“Who are you?  Why are you here?  I thought I was suppose to meet my father!”  Sierra was a bit frightened at the strange area that did not seemed to be what she expected.

“You will eventually discover that things are rarely what they appear.  You will learn and discover many things Sierra…”

“Wait.  How do you know my name?”  

A soft laugh came from her.  “I know everything about you, even things of which you know nothing about yet.”

“Oh?  Then who is my father?”  Sierra snapped crossing her arms and tapping her foot.  

“Our father?  Look around…”  

Sierra began to look then her eyes snapped back to the woman’s face.  “Wait.  Our father?  Are you my sister?  Who….are…….”  

“Did it finally click in?”  Again the she laughed softly and shook her head.  “I am you Sierra.  As you are me.  I am the embodiment of the immortal realm.  While you are the embodiment of the mortal realm.”

“So our father is…”  

“Didn’t you wonder why you felt so at home in the sea?  Why it seemed that the seals would swim around you playfully?”  She shook her head.  “The signs were there Dear Sierra.”  She tossed a long tress of hair over her shoulder and Sierra saw several slits along her neck.  Noticing where the girls eyes went Sierra laughed.  “Gills sweetheart.  They help you breath underwater…”

“Right…”  Sierra cocked an eyebrow a bit surprised then looked back at her face.  “So that’s it?  I find out I’m Poseidon’s child and I get powers?  Why isn’t he here to see me himself?!”

“Now, now, don’t be so impatient.  You know that has always been one of your worst faults.”  She chuckled as she tapped a finger against her own cheek her other arm resting just below her ample breasts.  “And, no that is not it.  You will see him eventually I’m sure.  One way or another.”  She began to laugh softly again.

“What do you mean one way or another?”

“You see my dear…”  Sierra then dropped her hands into an ‘X’ fashion across her stomach and the soft hissing of metal was heard as the twin daggers moved swiftly out of their sheaths.  “You must defeat me to prove yourself worthy of our father’s gifts.”

“Wait!  Defeat you?  You’re immortal!  You can’t die!”  A panic seemed to engulf her slightly as she also released the same twin daggers.

“Remember Sierra…”  She said standing tall the daggers at her sides.  “What I said before.  I am you, as you are me!”  With that she charged.  The movement caused Sierra to jump slightly then she let out a growl and also began to charge.


----------



## Serp (Apr 25, 2010)

Lucas ran forward, his week in the fold had toughened him up. He ran and slid across the floor hoping to strike his target. 

Lucas Prime jumped in time and evaded. "Lucas baby, remember I am you, however you think I think." He said as he jumped up and on descent tried to slash at Lucas Present, he also evaded and smiled. "Same to you buddy." 

Lucas prime smiled, "Your learning, thats good."

The two continued to fight for a long time, out side it can't have been more than a few minutes but inside the fight seemed like days. Lucas Prime had been caught a few times but healed up good, Lucas present didn't have that luxury. 

Lucas Present ran and jumped, this was is final go. "Gotta grab the bull by the horns!" He shouted as he jumped up and grabbed the horns on Lucas Primes head. Dragging him to the ground with him, he quickly rolled off and pointed the blade to his eye.

"When are you going to learn you can't beat me." Prime asked.

Present smiled. "I already know." he said as he put his hand out and lifted Prime up.

"I realised all you were saying wasn't bullshit. I can't keep fighting myself when there are bigger threats out there, like many others have said. Demi-gods are the key, mortal and god." Pointing to himself and his older self.

"Very good, I knew you would get it in the end and not die trying to overcome such an essential part of your being." He put his hand out to Lucas Present. "Together!"

"Together!" Lucas present said as he clasped hands with himself. There was a flash of light and then Lucas was back in his body. He looked around Seirra was on the floor as was June. He ran his hand through his hair thinking were they doing the same as him. Then it hit him, he had hair, he had cut it off earlier but now it was all back. 

He rose up, his aches were gone, he felt stronger, faster and better. He walked back upto the fire and then it spat up his ring burning with purple fire. He placed it back on his finger offering a silent prayer to his father.

He sat down and got comfy as he waited for the girls to wake. As he did that he ate grapes from the vines beside him, he didn't even notice that the vines weren't there a moment ago, and had only appeared after he returned from retriving his ring. All that was on his mind was how awesomely sexy the grapes tasted. And with that he waited in his pleasures.


----------



## EPIC (May 2, 2010)

Below at the base of Mount Olympus, a tall Satyr- Sadus- walked up forward and looked above. "It's been awhile since I been here." He spoke to himself. "'Wonder what's going on?" Thinking back on the memories of his times of servitude, he grasped the first stone and placed his foot on the surface of the mountain. When he was just about to make his first leap, a voice stopped. 
"Sadus! We have a favor for you."
"Oracle. Why in the world are you here?"
"The gods ask for a favor." Oracle spoke. "There are deities above you on top of the mountain, you must protect and serve them, just you like did us."
"First of all, stop talking as if you're a god. Second, I'm done doing the gods favors, I've done enough."
"This shall be their last. One of those children has the blood of your kinds' master, you must protect him, for it is your sacred pact between your blood."
"I don't serve the gods! And definitely not some pathetic demi- god!" 
Sadus walked away from the mountain but Oracle stopped him, "Please! They are our future..."
"Fine! But this is the last favor! After this, the gods will owe me a huge debt." 
"Thank you. The demi- gods' names are Sierra and Lucas. Lucas is the son of Dionysus."
"Oh f*ck! Okay, I get the picture. Tell the gods, they owe me big time for this."
"You have our thanks." Oracle vanished, leaving the job to Sadus. Sadus grabbed a rock and began leaping up the mountain, taking giant leaps with his powerful hooves. By the time he got to the top, the demi- gods were starting their tests. He tried to stay out of sight, making sure not to distract them nor have the urge to intervene.


----------



## Kuno (May 14, 2010)

Sierra…

Seconds turned into minutes, minutes into hours, hours into days or so it seemed to Sierra.  The battle between the two raged and every aspect of keeping time was lost as daggers clashed.  Sounds of panting and groans as metal collided with metal causing arms to jar and feet to slide echoed through the massive room.  “I…won’t…loose…”  Sierra panted only making the other grin with her own fatigue.

“You will never…learn!”  The older Sierra said pushing her assault making the other stumble back slightly but the move was caught and parried.  

“I will…”  Sierra pressed her attack causing the other to stumble just as she did moments before.  Suddenly in her mind flashed the sight of Lucas collapsing and June only watching as she had rushed forward.  “end this now!”  She jumped up spinning in the air but instead of attacking or landing on her feet she dropped completely to the ground and kicked out with her leg causing the other to fall.  It was a split second before Sierra was on top of her, her daggers crossed in an ‘X’ over the others throat.

A loud laugh bubbled from the older ones throat.  “Don’t you get it yet?”  she said grinning up at Sierra.

“Of course.  If you are me didn’t you already figure that out?”  Sierra returned the grin and relaxed the daggers hovering over her neck.

“Yep.  I was just waiting for you to admit it.”  She then put her hands behind her head and chuckled.

“So…now what?”  Sierra remind where she was, sitting on the others stomach.

“Now…as long as you have accepted and will let the other side of your nature show you will accomplish so much more.”  She smiled sweetly as Sierra stood and helped her up.  “Together we can over come anything.”

“Together…”  Sierra smiled at herself finally realizing that she wasn’t the imposing figure she seemed when she first saw her.

“Together.”  Her older self kissed her on the forehead as a blinding light overcame her vision.  

Sierra felt the world spin and she groaned slightly as her eyes fluttered open and she rolled toward the fire and saw just the tip of her pendant showing.  Reaching out she hesitated only for a moment before clasping it in her hand expecting it to burn but it was only warm to the touch.  It dangled from her fingers sparkling in the light of the fire.  Sitting up she looked at Lucas and breathed a sigh of relief at seeing him.  “Would you clasp it please?”  she asked him before kneeling in front of him with her back to Lucas.

“Sure…”  He said popping a couple more grapes in his mouth.  She lifted her hair and clasped the fragile chain around her neck.

“Thanks.”  She looked down at the necklace then turned and looked at Lucas.  “Do you think June will make it through?”  Sierra asked him and looked over at their other friend.  “How long should we wait?  We need to head back…”  She glanced toward the throne of her fathers and smiled.


----------



## Serp (May 18, 2010)

It wasn't long until June woke up as well. She reached out and grabbed her scythe that she had thrown into the fire. She didn't have anything like a ring or a necklace to offer so she offered the most important thing she had her weapon.

June rose up a much darker aura surrounding her. She twirled the scythe over her head. "So what did you guys learn?"

"Dionysus!" Lucas chirped.

"Poseidon." Seirra responded.

"And you my dear?" Lucas asked.

June turned to him, her eyes warm with black fire. "Hades."

----

The three had started to make their way back through Olympus. Lucas stopped and his nostrils flared.

"Do you smell that?"

"What?" Seirra asked.

"Goatman!" Lucas twirled and pointed to the area where Sadus was standing hidden.

"You come here!" Lucas spoke his voice with a bit more bass than normal. The Goatman started to slowly trot to Lucas.

"Who did you do that?" Sadus asked.

"Do what?" Lucas asked.

"Made me come."

"I just asked you." Lucas was confused. Seirra walked up to Lucas and whispered in his ear. "Your father is lord of the Saytrs, you must have some of his divine authority in you to control him."

Lucas grinned. "Cool!" He walked upto Sadus.

"Why are you here?" Lucas asked.

"The Oracle asked me to help you son of Dionysus." 

"Oh really, thats cool I guess."

"Lucas whats happening to your feet." June asked surprised.

Lucas looked down, his shoes and legs were morphing into a deep golden fur and hooves. Two small horns started to grow on his forehead. His ring was glowing.

"Ahhhhhhhhhh! I'm a goatman." 

"I think its your magic." Seirra said pointing to his ring. "What did you do?"

"Nothing! I just thought it would be cool if were a goatman and I changed."

"What? Has anything like this happened before?"

"Well I was thinking about grapes and some vines grew out of nowhere."

"That ring you wear looks like Lord D's wreath, he could grow vines from it and it also was a direct connection to his horns it allowed him to talk to nature."

Lucas nodded and then thought slowly and he became human again.
"This is cool, but what is your name Saytr and what do you have planned for us."

"Sadus, and I should help you return to your home in the Fold."


----------



## EPIC (May 19, 2010)

Sadus took a good look at the people that he's going to be serving for the next few days... or years, depending on the situation. _Dionysus, Posiedon, and Hades... Yep, this is going to be one bullsh*t job that shouldn't waste my time on. But heck, the gods, hopefully, will pay me good for this, so I might as well enjoy it._

"So, Dionysus, Poseidon, and Hades, huh? Let me see, let me see, first impressions, first impressions. Uhhh... Okay, here what I think: Son of Dionysus, is either retarded or one of those dumb-ass punks don't know what he's doing half the time. Either way, I think he's stupid. Daughter of Poseidon, well, she looks like a nice person. Daughter of Hades, well I think she's a "daughter," I can't be too sure because she's look the grim reaper gone ape- sh*t. Boy or girl, she creeps me out. All I know is that if I touch her, I might die."

"Now for my own introduction: Like I just said, my name is Sadus, and I'm here to gaurd and aid you in your little advernture here. All you have to do is just not f*ck with me or anything that might cause us trouble because, if you do, your little white ass is going on the end of this horn AND this spear. So, now that we know each other, I want to know what you guys got in mind."


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2010)

Lucas smiled at Sadus. "You have balls Goatman, firstly to say what you think thats always good, but secondly to insult the Seed of Saytr God, now that takes serious fuzzy testes my good sir."

Seirra rolled her eyes at Lucas' comments and then spoke up.
"Well to get out of the fold, Ricardo said we need to use our parents symbol of power."

Sadus nodded as if he knew that was correct, but he was almost as clueless as them.

"So, we need a party, and Ocean and death, great." He said sarcastically.

"Couldn't we use their thrones?" June asked.

"Well no, firstly Hades doesn't have a throne, and its power is too great that mortals would explode from touching it, and demi-gods simply cook." Sadus retorted.

June's eyes dropped to the floor. 

"First things first, I say we get Seirra to an ocean, she can go get Ric and he can port us home." Lucas spoke up.

"Good idea Lucas." Seirra responded. 

"Ok then, on to the ocean" Sadus said and they started their descent down the mountain back to the perilous forest below.


----------



## EPIC (May 19, 2010)

Sadus smiled at Lucas' comments, "Well, my friend, you just gained my respect. Something that not even the gods can do. Now, if we got our plan thought out, let's get out of here. Oh, wait, I almost forgot something..." 

Sadus walked over behind a column, out of sight of the three demi- gods, and start peeing on the floor. "F*CK YOU, YOU DIVINE BITCHES!!" He yelled as he pointed a middle finger in the sky. Once he was done yelling, he walked from behind the column, then threw his Shippu away from the edge of the cliff. "Okay, I'm done, let's go." He jumped onto the Naginata and floated down. 

When everyone else made it down, he looked and sniffed around, "Just a quick question, but you wouldn't happen to have another friend with you, would you? I smelled a bloody scent not too far from here earlier, but I didn't think much of it. I kind of thought it was an animal, but now I'm having doubts..."


----------



## Kuno (May 25, 2010)

Sierra…

The blonde looked the Satyr over then shrugged before turning away.  That was until he rushed up and began defiling the thrones of the gods.  A groan escaped her as she slapped the palm of her hand against her forehead.  ‘At least he is Lucas’ problem.’ She thought to herself then began to follow the others.  The trek down was treacherous but nearly as bad as the journey up had been.  

At the mention of blood Sierra’s eyes widened as she looked at her traveling companions.  “You don’t think?  Gabriel would have…”  Sierra let the words fall away as she fought the visions swarmed her mind over their fourth companion.  “And, the others?”  Until that point she had been so intent on surviving that she forgot the other group that was going to follow them.  

“I’m sure they’re fine.”  Lucas said shrugging it off though the look in his eyes betrayed a different emotion and June didn’t say a word just looked around them.

“Yeah…”  Sierra said brushing a stray tress of hair away from her face.  As they neared the ocean the wind began to pick up and blow across it’s great expanse.  “So how do you think this should work?  I mean…what do I do?”  She asked the group but didn’t expect an answer.  Sierra clasped a hand around her necklace then stepped into the water before her.

Slowly she began to wade forward into the salty water.  Sierra scowled slightly at it as it didn’t give any type of temperature change to her body though she had braced herself for an icy cold.  “With any luck I will be back soon!”  She called to the group and waved as the small waves crashed against her chest.  

Sierra dove down into the murky depths and began to swim.  ‘What should I do?’ she thought to herself as she swam forward.  It was then a dark shape began to emerge from the darkness before her.  It was large and sleek and the sight of it made Sierra scream though only large bubbles escaped her to raise to the surface.  Sierra scrambled but her fear made her lose her sense of direction as the massive body of the shark came straight at her.

‘Oh I’m fucked!’  She screamed in her head as the large great white shark brushed against her then moved passed.  Her heart raced as she turned watching the beast turn and come back toward her.  It once again rubbed against her but did nothing more.  She whirled around and the process repeated again.  After each pass the creature would turn and continue doing the same thing.  

A confused look crossed her face as the shark acted more like her cat than like a fearsome man-eater that she had known it as.  Finally, Sierra reached out tentatively and ran her hand down the length of the shark as it passed.  Surprisingly it only seemed to push against her hand before moving and turning back toward her again.  Feeling more confident Sierra let her hand run over the beasts head and clasped it’s dorsal fin.  

At that point the shark picked up speed and began to race through the water.  ‘Whoa big guy!’ Sierra yelled in her mind but it only picked up more speed.  She could tell they were moving deeper into the water yet it the world seemed brighten.  They passed other creatures though they were only a blur as they continued forward going ever faster.  

At the pinnacle of light, Sierra heard a large bang and her hand that was clasped tightly to the large shark felt suddenly empty and she was tossed clear of the water.  “OOF!”  Sierra yelped as she made contact with the sandy beach.  For a moment she lay on the ground gasping for breath as she tried to regain the wind that had been knocked clear of her.  “I…I have…”

“You have to work on your landing!”  A familiar voice said laughing causing Sierra to look around.

Familiar faces greeted her.  “You need to go get the others…”  She groaned falling back onto the sand in exhaustion.


----------



## Serp (May 25, 2010)

Seirra had gone through the ocean and landed on a beach somewhere in the real Greece, where Ricardo, Phlame and Amber were waiting.

"Your one of us now, we can no longer be called the big three." Phlame laughed at her.

"How did you know I would be here?" Sierra asked.

"What would be me." Amber rose her hand, the oracle of Apollo could see the future of course.

"Ok, but first lets go back to the fold, or at least our habitat. I assume you know how to teleport there now." Phlame suggested, before he grabbed Amber and the two took off into the sky, leaving Seirra to go back into the water and re-enter the fold.

"I'll go and get the others now." Ricardo said with a smile. 

The air started to blow and Ricardo was gone.

Meanwhile in the fold Lucas turned to June and Sadus, and spoke. 
"Soon someone else will come for us, it is upto you Sadus if you want to come with us."

------------

Gabriel had been in the ocean for days now, how long was not actually known. But he remained alive, today something happened he could feel him floating up stream into a river delta and then in a flash of light he was gone.

He woke up on the cold hard stone of what seemed to be a temple. But the feeling of magic was thick in the air, this was the fold. But how had he gotten inside it. 

He picked himself up and as soon as he did so, spear holding warriors with dog heads pointed their spears at him. They growled in some ancient  tongue but Gabriel understood it.

On closer inspection those masks were not masks but rather their heads. Gabriel quickly turned around, he was in ancient Egypt or a proxy very close to it.

It was then he knew what to do.
"Take me to Karnak!" He spoke.

He had slowly drifted to the Nile, symbol of power for all Egyptian gods and ended up here. But like Olympus, he had to find a physical place and he had to go to Karnak. 

They anubis warriors took Gabriel, after awhile they sensed he was a demi-god and with no real gods to order them, he was their King for a while.

After what seemed like 3 days of straight walking, through sand and heat they reached Karnak temple. And Gabriel walked straight inside, past a room filled with golden trinkets and objects from around the world. A lighter caught his eye and he picked it up, thinking he might need it to light the torches around him.

And it was as he walked into the next room it hit him, the force of Egypt wrapped around him and he fell to the ground in trance.


----------



## EPIC (May 25, 2010)

Sadus, after Sierra left, knelt down to relax. He turned to Lucas after he had asked his question. 

"You're kidding me right? After all that explaining I did..." He stood up, looked Lucas deep in the eyes, then bowed down in front of him, placing his Shipuu out in front. 

"Master, I have been assigned by the gods to guard and aid you during your quest. If you don't mind, I would like to accompany you during your journey. But don't mistake my action now as an act of submission. You and I are connected by a pact of blood and, as prideful as I am, any action against this pact is an action against my blood. So, no matter what, because of our pact of blood and because its an order of the gods, I must never leave your side." He looked up to him and smiled, then put out his hand for a handshake. 

"You're lucky, you get to have a top dog as a pet."


----------



## Kuno (May 25, 2010)

Sierra…

“Of for the love of….FUCK!”  Sierra yelled at the sky, slamming her feet and fists into the hard packed sand as the others disappeared.  “If you can see the future why didn’t you appear where we WERE!”  she continued to throw her tantrum for a couple of moments then sighed as she threw a handful of sand which promptly flew back into her face.  “Go figure!  I get the point.”  She mumbled with a pout before standing.  

“Fine.  So I have to do that again…”  Sierra eyed the sea before her.  It sparkled blue in the light as she gazed into it’s clear depths.  She could see different creatures moving around but nothing as big as what she had faced before.  Slowly she began to make her way into the water continuing to the same point and diving in.  This time her companion was nothing more vicious than a dolphin.  ‘Thank you.’  She prayed silently to her father though deep down she kind of liked the idea of the shark.

Before she could think much more on it the dolphin took off into the depths.  Again the light shimmered around her becoming brighter and brighter until it flashed filling causing her to close her eyes.  “FFFUUUCCKK!!!”  Sierra yelled knowing what was going to happen this time.  She broke the surface of the water and looked toward the soft sand on the beach.  “Feet first!”  Sierra yelled to herself and began moving her arms and legs.  

Luckily she landed on her feet and took a couple steps to regain her balance but keep on her feet as she landed face first into the sand.  “Damn it…”  she groaned rolling over and looked at the sky as the others were talking.


----------



## Serp (May 26, 2010)

Phlame and Amber smiled.
"Welcome home deary." They picked her up and started walking back to the buildings in the fold. 

"We can wait in the grand courtyard for Ricardo to return."

------

Ricardo appeared in the fold, he had sworn never to come back her, but then again he had sworn never to leave a friend behind. 
"Lucas!" Ricardo called.

It was fine Ricardo being the god of the roads son, knew where he was and quickly followed a trail to Lucas.

"Lucas!!!!!!!!" He shouted.

Lucas was standing with a Saytr and June.

"Ricky!" Lucas shouted and went to hug him.

"Enough of this, I say we get out of here, everyone coming!" 

They all nodded, and then the air blew crazily, and all three were in the main area of the fold, where the kids lived.

They all were a bit dizzy but happier for it. 

"So what now?" Lucas asked dazed.

"We eat! We found the children of two of the big 3 and the party god."

Lucas smiled and ran off to the main courtyard where he saw Sierra.

"Blondy!"

It was then that Ricardo turned to June. "I see Gabriel didn't make it?"

June looked at him. "He isn't dead, just lost." She said softly.

"How do you know that, getting lost in the fold by yourself is a death sentence, the three of us barely made it oursevles."

"He got lost outside the fold, but he is in there now. And as to how I know he isn't dead and that he is in the fold." June winked.

"He isn't in the underworld, I can feel that much."

Ricardo face at the sudden realization. June smiled which was rare.

"That guy, I can just tell he won't go down easy, he is just like a lizard."


----------



## Kuno (May 28, 2010)

Sierra…

“Thanks…”  Sierra grumbled slightly as they walked.  She wrapped her arms around herself to fight off the slight chill.  She was soaking wet from the water and the front of her was covered in sand.  “Damn.  There has to be an easier way to travel through the water or out of it…than that…”  She scowled as she thought about what had happened and the speed she had been traveling with the aquatic creatures.  

‘I’ll have to think on it.’ Sierra thought to herself as they walked toward the buildings.  “I think a trip to the bathhouse and then a nice soft bed would be nice.”  She glanced at the two Apollo siblings.  “Did anyone else make it back?  How about…”  Sierra looked down and bit her lip.  “Gabriel didn’t…I mean the manticore…”

“No idea yet.”  Phlame shrugged as Sierra looked at Amber hoping that maybe she knew something.  If she didn’t she didn’t let Sierra in on it.

“Blondy!”  Sierra looked as she heard a familiar voice.  

She would be lying if she said she wasn’t relieved.  “At least nothing horrid happened to you while I was gone.”  Sierra said looking him over than rubbing her arms to ward off the chill.  “Is there something we need to do or can I head toward the bath now?”  She asked the others, still unsure of the way things were suppose to work.  “Besides…”  Sierra wrinkled her nose at Lucas.  “He definitely needs a bath…”  She chuckled then but waited.


----------



## Serp (May 28, 2010)

Ricardo raised his hands in protest but Phlame calmed him down.

"Ok guys you can have your bath, but remember you are expected down at the Courtyard for the feast and party."

Lucas' eyes lit up. "Party!" 

Sadus was busy walking around as female saytrs caught glances at him. 

June agreed to the bath as well and they went to the Bath house. 

Lucas jumped straight in, ripping off his clothes as he went in. The cool clean water whoosing over him.

He turned to June. "You said Gabriel isn't dead, you think he will survive." 

June gave a surprised look. "Well he isn't in the fold anymore, nor the underworld which is technically part of the fold. But I don't think he is in the real world either. Strange that."

Lucas started to float on his back. "Hmm I see. Gabby I hope your alright."

-------------

The sand blasted Gabriel in his face. 
"You!" An egyptian looking man shouted.

"Me!?" Gabriel asked.

"Yes you? Why are you dressed like a Greek. The festival is nigh, if the gods see such a mockery they will smite you."

Gabriel nodded. He looked down at his skin, it was darker than normal as if a wash of magic had coated his skin in a sheen darkness akin to the natives. It was then he noticed that he was speaking Egyptian.

"Wait you mean the gods are coming here in person?"

The man rolled his eyes. "Yes of course, as they have been since the beginning of time 4000 years ago. And they each will pick a champion to fight in their games, it is a great honor. Why don't you know this?"


----------



## EPIC (May 28, 2010)

As they walked towards the bath house, Sadus looked around and noticed a good number of Satryesses giving him glances. Particularly, a group of beautiful Satryesses waved at him. _It is about that time, isn't it? Looks like I have to play the game._

As the others walked on, he left the group towards the Satyresses, who shifted their images to look good and sexy. 
"Well, hello there, ladies." He bowed.
"Hey there, handsome." The leading girl replied.
"Well, aren't you a rarity? Hardly ever see any tall, dark- skinned boytoys like yourself..." One of the followers said.
"Oh, please, you're too much..." Sadus began to blush.
"Tall, dark, and handsome with a mix of humbleness. You certainly are a rarity."
"How about we go to some place private."
"Ummm... Sure." He followed the girls to the back of a nearby alleyway. _Sorry, Lucas, I'm going to have to take a short break._


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2010)

*Sierra…*

After everything they had been through over the last couple of days, Sierra was no longer quite as shy about showing her body when Lucas was around but she still wasn’t all out comfortable.  “I wish they would make separate baths…”  She mumbled before stripping and quickly making her way into the water.  

Grabbing the soap she began to lather away the dirt from their adventure but turned as Lucas and June spoke of Gabriel.  “You think he made it?”  Sierra looked on surprised her hands stilled in her hair as she washed the long platinum locks.  June gave her a look as if she already said the words and she wasn’t going to say it again.  “At least he stands a chance anyway…”  Sierra mumbled slightly shot down by June yet again.

Sierra scrubbed her hair and body twice before sitting back and relaxing in the water.  Before she found out who her father was she had always enjoyed the water and felt completely comfortable even if she wasn’t able to swim very often, but now she felt like she could spend her all her time in it.  With a sigh then a groan she walked out and wrapped herself in a towel.  She looked out at the darkening sky then looked back at Lucas with a playful grin.  “Come on studly.  Isn’t this your time to shine?  Why don’t you make me so wine.”  She grinned as she grabbed the clothes that someone had quietly brought and began to get dressed.

Once her clothes were on she began to brush out her hair, something that she had forgone for awhile and cringed at every snarl she hit.  When she was she grabbed her hat, but instead pulling her hair up, she left it hanging down her back.  “Time for a party!”  Sierra said in much better spirits now.


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2010)

"Yes!" Lucas agreed. And he ran after Sierra to the party area.

There was drink and food, and Lucas felt powerful, he turned the great fountain into a fountain of wine, much to the dislike of the Saytrs that ran the place. Even the big three were enjoying themselves.

Phlame was flirting with some of the females, even Ricardo was chatting up a girl but teleported away before she could slap him.

Only June was ominous. "Somethings coming."  She said.

----------------
 The gods were to choose their champions. 

It was obvious that Gabriel was not in modern times anymore. And it was pretty obvious he was a Egyptian godling but to who. This was the test, the sands of time had sent Gabriel back to when the gods were alive and he had to fight to find out his heritage. 

Gabriel was in with about 100 other men, all of them lean with tight muscle. It was then the air shook and the Gods revealed themselves. Osiris, Set, Isis, Nepthys and Horus. They looked human, but with a godly sheen, if you looked closely you could see animals and much more, they were true gods, this was not an illusion.

Osiris was first, he took a look over all of them and choose a boy. "You! You shall fight as Osiris' chosen."

Isis was next, she chose a rather meek looking boy. "You shall fight for Isis."

Set was next, he chose a boy that seemed to ooze power. "You are worthy of Set's power." 

Nepthys was next, She choose a boy similar to the one that Isis chose. "Nepthys blesses you."

Horus came next, and chose a boy with slim features and the eyes of a hawk. "You are Horus!" 

It was then Set spoke up. "Brothers and sisters, it is not a good sign to fight with 5 champions." Gabriel could feel the power radiating from these gods. And he could feel something similar from the people lined up with him. They were godlings, the blood of the pharoah and of the gods. 

Set continued. "Since Ra is gone, I suggest we chose another god to join us."

It was then that a man walked out of the river, his skin was pale. Pale compared to the people, sharp contrast to Osiris's ebony skin and Set's deep red. He had long shoulder length black hair oiled back, his beard twirled and danced around his large mouth, filled with sharp teeth. He was wearing a leather trouser piece and had a large scmitar in his hand.

Set chucked greatly. "Sobek! Glad you could join us." 

Sobek nodded and then went to look over the choices, he looked them all one by one and into their soul. He stopped at Gabriel. "Interesting." And then in a whisper. "The sands of time are still splashed over you." Gabriel was rooted to the spot as Sobek loomed over him. 

"I choose this one. He is Sobek." 

At that the 6 chosen warriors, were coated in armour representing their god and everyone else clear out, leaving the 6 in a large arena.


Set warrior charged straight for Osiris. He was blocked by Isis's magic, which was blocked by Nepthys spell, the 3 boys were blasting balls of energy at each other and clashing swords. They obviously knew how to fight, different from what Gabby had learned.

It was then that Gabby looked up, the warrior of Horus was above him about to strike down. Gabby rolled out the way and dodged the attack, before flipping up and starting his own strike. Horus seemed weary. It was then Gabriel realised he had more strength than them. They did not realise that they were godlings or demi-gods, they had access to magic though something Gabby did not be he had strength.

He plowed into Horus, eventually stopping as he made a graze about his eye. He then turned his attention to the other 3. Set had taken out Osiris and Isis was desperately trying to heal him. 

Gaby ran up and sliced the Set warrior across his chest, he speed greater than theirs and then he smacked the Isis and Nepthys warriors with the flat of his smictar. They dropped like flies.

All apart from him were on the floor. 
"Submit to me!" He shouted.

"No!" The Set warrior groaned. "You robbed us of victory brave Sobek, but do not rob us of our honour." It was then Gabriel realised this was a fight to the death and they wanted this. 

He raised his blade and a single tear ran down his cheek as he danced through them all ending their lives with a single slash each.

Set clapped and walked towards Gabriel, Osiris and the other gods behind.

"That was a good job!" Set smiled. "What is your name? Champion?"

Gabriel hesitated and decided it was not best to lie to the gods. "Gabriel, lord Set." 

"Strange name, but champion Gabriel. You have won the battle for Sobek for this year, you have given him great honour. You may ask one wish."

Gabriel cleared his throat and walked towards Sobek. Sobek smiled his teeth lining up impossibly. 

"First I just want to know, do you know who I am? Even I am not sure on that fact."

Sobek's smile grew bigger. "Your one of my Godlings." 

Horus nodded. "I could smell the lizard on him miles away."

"But, I don't remember your conception. But I guess thats got to do with the sands of time."

Gabriel looked away. "So you knew I was your son."

Sobek nodded. "Name your wish boy." 

"I wish to return to my era!" 

Sobek nodded and the then clicked his fingered a sandstorm from the west came and started to circle Gabriel. "And heres a little extra." The lighter Gabriel had picked up now had a a crocodile hieroglyph on it. And the sands started to wrap around him, he could feel himself being dragged through time. 

And then he landed on the banks of the Nile Present day. 

His skin tone was back, and he felt strong. He was the godling of Sobek, one of the scariest things he had ever met and also his father. He took out the lighter and flicked open the top. A little gauge said the bottom was full of something. 

He turn the flint wheel and a jet of water rose out of the nile and into the lighter. He then turned the flint wheel back the other direction and the water started bubble out as if fire.

"Cool. But First!" He jumped and landed in the Nile. "Home!" He said underwater and within second the whirlpool spat him out into the fold.
-----

The party was dying down. Until someone pointed to the wet figure coming towards them, dressed in crocodile armour and held a long weapon in his hands. Seirra, June, Lucas and the big three started to approach him. Weapons ready, this was the something June had meant.


June ran out first and then embraced the figure. He removed his helmet and Gabriels face was there for all to see.

"Miss me!" He said.

---------

2 months had passed, Darla, Kodai and Zane were not back from the fold yet. June had gone to train in the underworld, with Hades gone she was acting CEO and went down under to practice. That left Sierra, Lucas and Gabriel. The 3 had gone out recruiting new demi-gods, but today something was different.

Pyroak walked up to the 6 full demi-gods and spoke. "Nature is dying in the real world, Geir has started his plan, with no greenry, out magic dwindles and his grows strong."

"How is he doing it?" 

"Pollution, but alas all is not lost, on artifact has enough nature magic to strength you and regrow the world."

"Really?" 

"Yes the golden fleece."

"I thought that was just a myth." Sierra said.

"Maybe but its our only chance. Sierra, Lucas and Gabriel, this is dangerous, it is rumoured to be on an island in the fold, I choose you 3 to go and seek it out. Two water deities and a nature god, is the best you could hope for. And take Sadus with you." 

They nodded. Finally a job, but they were unsure if looking for something that doesn't exist in a deadly place was what they had in mind.

"You leave tomorrow at first light. From the house of Apollo."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 6, 2010)

*Sierra…*

“The golden fleece?”  Sierra mumbled as she nodded.  “Right.  Apollo…tomorrow morning…”  She scowled and began to wander toward her cabin.  “I’m assuming someone knows the general vicinity of the fleece or this wouldn’t have been tossed on us.  Right?”  She turned and looked back at the others.  “I’m sure Amber will give us a prophecy in the morning.  Maybe that will help us out a bit…”

Sierra wandered a bit before heading to the baths to relax.  She was filled with anxiety and yet extremely excited.  “This is what our training has been for…”  She shivered slightly thinking of everything they had been through.  The wounds, the worry, the work and now it will all be used to help the world.  “Are you watching and waiting father?  Are you out there?”  Sierra ducked her head under the water and sat there for several moments as she thought.

Suddenly she surged for the surface then got out and put on the robe she had brought with her.  “We will do the best we can…”  Sierra whispered and returned to her cabin.  It took a while but sleep finally overcame her.  It was filled with strange dreams and nightmares that were manifestations of her nerves.  Eventually she gave up.  Getting dressed and packing a few things in her pack she wandered toward the house of Apollo.


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2010)

There was seven full Demi-gods in the fold at the moment, but Gabriel felt different. Well he was different, he was Egyptian everyone else was Greek. Maybe there was other egyptians with them, but they weren't discovered yet.

But being different and a full demi-god made Gabriel one of the centres of attention. But the demi-gods were very weary about starting relationships with each other incase of direct i*c*st. 

Gabriel held his Kophesh tightly and was fighting a group of 7 or so demi-gods in the the area. Due to the odds they allowed him to use his godly powers. Gabriel was the force of Sobek, the name wasn't much but it gave an insight into what he might be able to do, as Lucas was the Insanity of Dionysus and Amber was the Oracle of Apollo. 

Gabriel's magic weapon was his lighter Wetfire, it had a hierogylph of a crocodile on the front, it was a zippo type and depending on the direction he turned the flint wheel altered the effect. But all in all it could absorb and shoot water and sand. Sobek was a water god after all.

A boy jumped from behind catching Gabby almost off guard. Gabby rose his hand and flick his lighter, water started to bubble where fire should be. Gabby's hand turned harder and slightly scaly and he thrust with it and the water squirted at the boy.

The powers of the force of Sobek was force. Gabriel could push water and sand or pull it.

The boy was shoot backwards and another attacked from the side, gabby lifted his hand and his scaled arm took the impact from the reinforced strength blow of the demi-god unharmed. 

Gabby used his other hand and placed it on the boys chest and forced him backwards.

"Thats enough guys." Gabriel said as he dropped his Kophesh. Sweat beaded his forhead and his black hair clung to his head like a bad wig. 

Gabriel looked up it was almost dawn.

He made his way to the Apollo house.

On his way he passed Lucas. Lucas was busy playing with some mice. He waved his hand over them and they started to act stupid and foolish. That was Lucas's power, as the child of the drunk god, Lucas could impose drunkness onto others. Most people would think it useless, but Lucas thought it was great for picking up chicks.

The demi-gods had in the past weeks learned to access their true powers, like how Ricardo could teleport and Amber could heal. But they were still babies at using it.

"Lucas come on!" Gabriel said as he passed the blond haired ditz.

They reached the Apollo house, Amber was waiting for them downstairs. Even know the ancient lighthouse of the Apollo house still amazed them. The Poseidon house where Sierra lived in was like an indoor bath crossed with the below deck of a pirate ship. Lucas' Dionysus house was like a theatre mixed with a nightclub. But this was just beautiful.

"Come on guys. I had a prophecy earlier, Phlame wrote it down." Amber made her way upstairs.

Sierra was already waiting as the guys walked in.

"Ok guys." Amber said. She took out the note.

_"To find the golden fleece you seek,
You must be strong and cull the weak.
To a far away island you must sail,
but alas at the end you shall fail.
Helpless against a mechanical seize,
you must remember power comes in threes.
Though you may lose the prize to Geir, 
remember true magic is in the here."

_"Well that's a bit strange." Sierra said.

"I know, I am sorry I can't hear them myself and that's what Phlame heard and wrote down."

"So wait, we are gonna lose this quest?" Lucas asked.

"Don't be so quick Lucas, these are meant to fool us, remember the one that we thought meant one of us would die."

Lucas nodded, he walked over to the fountain and scooped up a glass of water, he sat down and started to drink it, although the liquid coming out the glass was a deep burgundy. 

"Ok so when do we leave." Sierra asked. 

Phlame came flying in through a window, his godly gift his flying sun sneakers Chariot, carrying him along.

"You leave now. Either you or Gabriel should control a vessel into the sea." He said pointing to the river. "Ricardo, to me to give you this." He placed his hands in his pockets and pulled out a note, with the symbol of Hermes on it.

"Whats this?" Lucas asked. 

"Its something Ricky invented. As long as you know where your going it keeps you from getting lost, although its useless if your not sure where you are meant to be going. So it won't be any help finding the fleece, but it will make sure you naviate through the waters of the fold alright.


"Ok to the island of the Golden Fleece." Phlame said. 

---
Outside there was a boat, if you could call it that. It was more like a turned up table that had been through a bad edition of pimp my ride, but it would do.


"Good luck guys." Amber spoke. As the three children got into the boat as it floated on the river bed. Sadus quickly came out of noowhere.

"Lucas! Wait!" He shouted and when he was in the boat they could leave.

Gabriel looked at Sierra, "Should we move this thing?"


----------



## EPIC (Jun 7, 2010)

Sadus walked out from the back alley. "Well, that was pretty good." He told himself. He looked behind him, three girlshe talked to earlier laid on the floor: One was bent over on all fours, the other laid on her back, and the last was sitting against the wall. Overall, the girls moaned as if they were in a great struggle.
"That guy... he's... amazing..." One of the girls said.
"I swear... I thought he was a virgin." Another spoke. 
Outside the alleyway, a number of people watched in awe as if they had seen some form of miracle, or disaster, unfold in front of their eyes. They concentrated their stare on the tall Satyr that had exited the alleyway. 
"See you chicks later!" Sadus jumped over to catch up with his group.
"Later?" One of the girls commented. "He wants to do it again?"
"Oh... God..."

Several minutes later, Sadus was back in the fold, and he felt a mental push it was Lucas. He followed the source and saw Lucas standing by a really really badly made boat.

"Wait for me!" He shouted as Lucas and the others started to board.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 7, 2010)

Slightly before the other posts

It was around 8:00 in the AM and Diego was staring at the clock every second till it would be 8:19 so he could go on out of this stupid business tech. class be on about his day to Spanish.Now Diego never really cared for computers but figured he needed the credit so why not just take the stupid class and be done with it.That was until all the computers started to go just a little haywire and that mouse ended up being just a really really big gun.Diego's life was weird but it got weirder when all 40 of the computers were shooting thumb drives at him.I hate my life.I hate my life.I hate my life.I hate my life!",was all he could say as he quickly ran down the halls trying to get the hell outta there.

Diego,was a pretty fast kid but for some reason he could hear those crazy things still behind him and it didn't help when a CD player rolled down the hall and threw the CD inside at Diego's head,"Ow!The hell's goin' on!",the CD played continued to roll and open and closing it's door thingy began to bite up and down Diego's leg.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2010)

(Slightly before the other posts.)
Amber had alerted them to another attack at a school. Geir was stepping up his game. Gabriel decided to go this one alone. 

He grabbed his Kophesh and placed it inside a guitar case and jumped in the river, he had to navigate through the space between the fold and the real world and get to where he had to go, only Ricardo was perfect at it, but hopefully he won't get lost.

The water splashed and whoosed about until he appeared in a school swimming pool, he jumped out the water and used wetfire to absorb all the water in his clothing. He could hear all the machines going haywire.

He ran through the corridor, and started looking for the potential Demi-gods. 

Slicing up all the crazy technology along the way.

His Kophesh glinted as it cut through the metal and plastic casing of his enemies. The air was thick hear that meant that either Geir or one of his children might be about.


Gabriel felt something in the air, A demi-god was approaching but as was something Lucas and Sierra told him about before, a photocopier. He swore loudly in Italian and then in Egyptian.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 7, 2010)

Slightly before the other posts

Still stumbling down the hall,Diego was shaking his leg up and down as he tried slamming the CD player against the ground enough til' it fell off.The super powered computer's started to throw nearby items ranging from,trash cans to the school newspapers lying ton the ground.

Whoa!I could really use on of them right about now!",Diego said as he watched Gabriel cutting through the machinery.This gave Diego a new light:The Will to Fight.Diego reached down grabbing the CD player and hurled it at one of the computer robots,causing it's head to go up but it stayed on course.Out of nowhere Diego got a crazy idea,reaching into his pocket he took out a shock pen,"It'll either make it malfunction or...really,really piss it off.Well they say it's best to die young!",after Diego said that he charged at the lead bot to test his theory.Jumping from side to side rolling he avoided many of the speeding crumpled up newspapers and the few trashcans."Man is boxing coming in handy..I guess I'll have to thank the coach if he even believes me...",he said remembering that this would be a little far fetched for even a bard,remembering the task at hand Diego kept running until he finally was in range and jumped up jabbing the button of the pen into the computer part of a computer..but nothing happened,"Ohhhh..boy..",was all he could say as he jumped down and ran like a bat out of hell dashing past Gabriel,"LOOK OUT!!".


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2010)

Gabriel looked at Diego as he ran past, he smell was strong. "YOU! Wait!" He shouted.

But the robots were continuing and at the front was a photocopier. But something wasn't quite right, the area was filled with a strong sense of divine, like there was a god about, but Gabriel still couldn't see it. 

The photocopier came closer and Gabriel jumped up to slash it but his Kophese bounced off. Which was strange his blade was blessed by Sobek.

It was then that photocopier started to warp and transform, soon before his stood a beautiful young girl with a head of blue air and a look of Malice in her eyes.

"I came to kill a newbie, and here I get the sandy." She laughed.

Gabriels eyes narrowed, she could only be one person. "Machina." He said.

"Ding ding ding, now Gabriel DiCelo, you die." Machina laughed.

By possesing the photocopier, she was limited to the power of its form and shot a blast of electricity at Gabriel. It blasted him away, he managed to pick himself up and dropped his blade it was no use to him here.

"I have fought, the warriors of Set, Osiris and Horus. I am the Force of Sobek!" Gabriel shouted, his arms changed as this did when he envoked his powers, scales and claws. 
He leapt forward, cutting through the other robots and machines on his descent to Machina.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 8, 2010)

*"YOU!Wait!"*,stopped Diego dead in his tracks as he stopped a few steps past the boy,he turned to look at the owner,"Huh?",Diego said stupidly before noticing Gabriel cutting through the machines like nothing,Are those..._claws?!_,Diego thought as he stood in awe watching Gabriel fight.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2010)

Gabriel was thrown back by Machina, she was too strong. It was then Gabriel noticed she was far too strong, it didn't make sense but he kept at it.

He landed close to Diego. "You, I need you to listen carefully, your a demi-god, half god half human and this lady here wants you dead."

Machina blushed. "You think I'm a lady lizard boy."

She said as she ordered more of her machines forward. Gabriel grabbed his Kophesh and handed it to Diego. "Use this and we make our way to the pool."

"Run run as fast as you can." Machina chuckled as the machines raced towards them, Gabriel slashing with his claws.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 8, 2010)

Diego stood looking at Gabriel,He's smoking some really good weed,was all he could think.But the way Machina was moving forward,he couldn't do anything else but listen and pray he was right.

Diego took the sickle sword and ran through the halls like a bat out of hell.Now Diego was pretty built guy,but the kid had some jets when it came to running.Hitting quick turns with out a single stutter step,"Keep up kid!",he yelled assuming and hoping Gabriel was still behind him cause he had no clue what he was gonna do at the pool with this weird looking hook thing.

Hitting another sharp turn to the left Diego busted through the double doors like he was running for a touchdown as he stopped at the edge of the pool,What in the hell am I gonna do now?.


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2010)

Gabriel was close behind. He was actually jumping backwards most of the way, cutting and picking up the machines trying to kill him and throwing them further than any mortal could.

"Now we do this!" Gabriel closed his eyes and raised his arms, the water rose up and then he pushed forward in a swift motion and the water followed. Gabriel wasn't full aqua kinetic or could even summon water like Sierra, but as the force of Sobek he had the gods power of moving things where he wanted that included water but in a very rigid fashion. 

The water sprayed against Machina and her minions and there was sparks everywhere. 
Gabriel grapped his Khopesh from Diego and it glowly faintly green and he charged, slicing down on Machina's arm. This time the cut worked and she screamed as her hand fell apart from her body!

"Ahhhhh!" She screamed the severed stump shooting electricity like a bitch. 

"Erm bad move." Gabriel said to himself.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 9, 2010)

"Oh,my God...",were the only words that Diego could utter as he looked up jaw wide open looking at the water go over them and onto Machina and her minions.How'd this kid do _that_?,was running through his mind continuously like an old school cartoon's background.

Diego didn't even notice Gabriel taking the weapon from him until he was awaken from his spell and saw the sparks flying out." 'Erm bad move' is fuckin right!Uhh basic science,electricity and water equals VERY VERY BAD!",Diego yelled as he waited for Gabriel's response as to what would be his next plan,but this time hoping it'd be much much better before they ran out of time.


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2010)

"I thought very bad for her! Which is right, not that her arm would become a super Taser!" Gabriel shouted.


Machine shot a blast of electricity at them and Gabriel reacting quickly raised Wetfire and released a wave of Sand. The electricity hit the sand and left the boys unharmed.

"We should escape, we can't defeat her! But I have a bad feeling that there are other demi-gods here that we are just leaving behind."

Gabriel weighed up the options and decided to save Diego. He grabbed his arm and dragged him into the pool. With a whirl they were spat up on the banks of the river in the fold.

"AMBER, RICARDO, PHLAME, LUCAS, SIERRA! I need your help." Soon all the high level demi-gods were ready. 

"Sierra stay here and look after this guy, we have a god to kill." One of the seniors had to stay behind at least.

Ricardo teleported himself and Lucas, Amber and Phlame flew into the sun and Gabriel jumped back in the water, all to face Machina.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 9, 2010)

And now a lighter that shoots sand,the heck is this guy the Willy Wonka of weapons?!,Diego thought as Gabriel shot out the sand from Wetfire.Closing his eyes as he was going into the water,Diego opened his eyes looking around,"Where in the world am I now??",Diego blurted out as he looked around and noticed the demi-gods all taking their different types of travel as they vanished out of sight,leaving a very confused Diego with Sierra.


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2010)

The triplets, Raph, Nathan and Zach were busy running away from the macs from the mac suite. It was pretty bad as their mother was a mental patient and they lived in the foster system they never really had computers and now the only ones they used were trying to kill them.

The Mac jumped up and shoot a blast of electricity at the triplets. But before it could reach, 3 flying arrows appeared out of nowhere and the electricity disappeared and the mac exploded.

"You alright boys?" Amber asked walking up the isle. 

As she walked, 2 more blond boys and two dark haired boys followed her. 

"This way, she was last at the pool." Gabriel said as he ran down the corridor.

"You guys follow us but stay at a safe distance." Lucas said walking past the boys. 

Finally the found Machina coming out of the pool, her arm fixed.
"Looky looky eight demi-gods all for me."


"I think the odds are bad for you." Phlame answered.

"Ok guys!" Ricardo shouted charging.

Gabriel blessed his weapon and transformed his arms, Phlame started to glow as did Amber's bow, Ricardo was teleporting with each step and Lucas activated wild at heart and grew horns and hooves as well as blessing his short sword.

The demi-gods attacked. Light, water and wine were being splashed about galore. 
 After a long struggle, Phlame managed to shoot a blast of light down her throat and she went offline for a while. 

The demi-gods went up to her disconnected body and attacked all at once, reducing it to dust. 

"She will be back, she will rebuild herself and be back meaner than ever but for now we did good."

Gabriels thick skin and Lucas' fur helped to block the worst of the damage but the others were worse off. Amber was trying to heal them all. 

It was then the triplets walked in. "What the fuck just happened." Asked Nathan.

Ricardo sighed. "Basically when..."

"Your mum fucked a god, so like us your half god." Lucas butted in, he was back to human form, no longer a saytr.

"yes what Lucas said." Ricardo responsed.

"So I guess mum wasn't crazy." Raph said to Zach.

"Erm I still think she is crazy." Raph said, remember her shouting about how fruit loops were the devil.

"Well now we return you to the fold."

"The what?" But before the could answer, Ricardo grabbed Lucas and Nathan.

Phlame grabbed Amber and Raph, and Gabriel dragged Zach to the pool and in moments all were in the fold once more.

"Come on, I'll show you to the main house, rest we shall speak more in the morning."

(Recruit Arc end.)


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 9, 2010)

Diego sat staring at the water wondering where in the hell he was,"Soo,I get taken from school and dropped off in this no man's land and no way to figure out what I need to do...yup just your average day in the life of Diego.",Diego stood up and walked around the bank gathering rocks as he stepped back and threw some against the water trying to get them to "skip",but they all just sunk.

Once Diego's hands were empty he walked around looking for some kind of life in this place.Stumbling across a village,Diego just looked in awe as he saw horned satyrs chasing after nymphs and demi-god children running around all over the place."This looks so much like something you'd read about in a fiction book!",turning around continuing to walk backwards looking around he accidentally bumped into a satyr who was about to yell at him,but when Diego turned around she ran off in fear of being scolded by the giant like boy."Haha!So this is pretty much high school then?",he bellowed laughing at his own misfortune as he had gotten use to people running from him.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 9, 2010)

*Sierra…*


*New Recuits arc…*

“Don‘t worry.  You get use to the strange furry things that wander around here.”  The girl that had been left behind said walking up to Diego.  “Sorry I didn‘t speak earlier.  You get kind of irritated when you are told what to do.”  She looked up at him and gave him a smile then sighed.  “Gabriel didn’t explain anything to you…did he?”  Sierra walks up beside the boy that Gabriel had dropped in front of her.  Her hands were in her pockets and her hair again pulled up underneath the cap she wore.  “Look.  Did he tell you are half god?  Though we can’t tell you which god.”  She nodded to others wandering around the area.  “Most here are part god.”  Sierra shrugged then gestured toward him as they walked.  

“Come on.”  Sierra tugged him along.  “Let’s go wait for the others then everything will be explained completely.  But, I don’t want to say too much incase there are more.  It will just bore you to hear it a second time.”


*Golden Fleece arc…*

“I don‘t think we need to figure out who picked this craft do we?”  Sierra rolled her eyes she took in the interesting water vessel they boarded. Then Gabriel spoke to her, “Do we have much choice in the matter?”  Sierra chuckled nervously as she looked at Gabriel.  She then walked to the back of the boat and gazed down at the water for a moment before clasping her hand around her necklace.  Sierra didn’t necessarily need it for this moment but it gave her a feeling of security when she held it.  

Closing her eyes she waved her hand to build up the current, then gave a pushing motion causing the boat to lurch forward.  “Sorry!”  Sierra called back to the others.  “Still trying to figure out the right amount of push!”  she laughed again as breeze started.  “Want to give it a little more steam?”  She asked the other water demi-god before turning around and looking forward.  A small smile crept across her face as the excitement began to get to her.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 9, 2010)

Finally taking notice of the demi-god who was left from before,Diego tried keeping up with her, "He said I was a demi-god then we ran from some robot chick who wanted to kill me?Then he cut off her arm and we almost got super tasered,then I ended up here.",he said sighing dropping his head.

This girl seems strong,but those others must of been _stronger_ if she is the one who got left behind,Diego thought as he looked back up at Sierra.

""So what exactly was  that thing I bumped into?",he asked lifting up his head and proceeding to crack his neck."I don't know if for you seeing those things are normal,but not quite for me..",Diego asked as he remembered something about her saying this was a place full of demi-gods,"And you said most people don't know their godly parent,does that mean you don't either?".


----------



## Kuno (Jun 9, 2010)

*Sierra…*

*With Diego…*

“A robot chick?”  She asked slightly confused then thought.  “One of Geir‘s minions of course.  He is the god of technology hence the robot…well we will explain all that later.”  She said moving down another path she became quiet for a moment as she attempted to change the subject.  “That furry thing was a Satyr.  And, when I said you get use to them that is what I meant.”  Sierra chuckled remembering when she first arrived in the fold.  “Trust me I understand.  Most of this shit freaked me the hell out.”  She smiled back at him as they walked slowing slightly until he was next to her.  “You do eventually get use to it though it takes time.”  Sierra walked toward the buildings and began to point.  “The bath house when you need it.  Over there we take our meals…and that’s the arena for training…”

After pointing out a few things Sierra sighed.  “Some know who their godly parent and some don’t.  I took the journey to discover who my father was a while back.  Lucas, June, Gabriel and I went through…”  She gave him a week smile and sighed.  “Well you will do the same thing when you are ready.”  Sierra looked around her a bit feeling slightly awkward.  “That’s the main house.  I’m sure that’s where they are.”  She said the words bluntly and pulled down the brim of her cap down slightly her mood changing as Sierra worried over the others.


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Sierra?*
> 
> 
> *New Recuits arc?*
> ...



Gabriel nodded towards Sierra and started to claw through the air, causing the current to be more fierce pushing them forward.

Lucas went to the front of the boat and raised his hand to his brow. "HI HO! You land lubbers, towards the sea we go!" 

The group of demigods soon sped off into the sea. The magic compass Ricardo had draw for them, was glowing when ever they were going the right way, so as long as it was glowing it was all good.

Soon enough after about 3 days, then ended up on an island, it was so beautiful, Lucas almost had a fit looking at the grape vines.

"Strap up!" Gabriel said attaching his leather skirt thingy and his linen top with leather straps. He hooked his Khopesh to his waist and continued to stride forward. He bent down and opened wetfire taking in some of the beach sand for later. 

As soon as the beach ended the forest started and the three of them started to trek. That was until the heard a loud grunt from behind them and a large one eye was staring back at them.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 14, 2010)

Sierra…

“It really is beautiful…”  Sierra said strapping on her armor and putting her daggers at her side.  She had to giggle at Lucas’ reaction as they walked off the rig that surprisingly got them there and didn’t spring a leak.  “Okay so somewhere on this island is the golden fleece.”  She sighed looking at the size of it and followed the others onto the beach and into the forest.  

After a bit of walking Sierra heard the grunt and froze.  “For some reason I don’t think that hearing a sound like that is a good thing…”  She mumbled turning around and looking at the Cyclops.  “It’s okay big guy.  We aren’t here to cause any trouble…” Sierra’s hands moved toward her daggers but didn’t grab them yet.  She wanted to see if diplomacy might work instead of brute force, even if they come back, she hated killing things.  “We just thought we would have a look around your beautiful island.  Right guys?”  She spoke to the creature and referenced the others but never once did her eyes leave its eye.


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2010)

The cyclops looked at Sierra its eye focusing on her. It was then it started to stride towards her.

"Awwww Hell NO!" Lucas shouted as it started towards Sierra. He pulled out his short sword and rubbed his hand along it and it started to glow. He jumped up in a crowning moment of awesome and swung his sword down, but then the cyclops waved his hand and sent Lucas flying.

"FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!" Lucas said as he flew through the sky.

As he started to fall, Gabriel decided to jump up. His Khopesh ready, he struck but his strike bounced of the cyclops thick skin. Everything they did was failing.

Sierra gripped her daggers, she was still not used to killing things that tried to kill her. Gabriel had had to kill for honour, and Lucas would kill to protect. But Sierra was better than them, or was it worse. Gods or immortals you could kill and they would eventually reform due to the amount of Worship and power they had. But some monsters just died and never came back. 

The cyclops finally reached Sierra, it raised its large arms and in one thick swoop embraced Sierra.

"What the fuck?" Lucas asked from the patch of ground he had fallen to, which somehow had turned into a picnic of grape juice and grapes. Gabriel looked at him in a very strange way.

"Hey don't judge me, I needed to heal." Lucas said, before turning back to Sierra.

The cyclops had a large smile on his face, as his large arms held Sierra tightly.

"Whats going on?" Sierra squeaked out.

Lucas started to scratch his head, before he smiled and sat back down and had another drink.
"Gabby, its fine he won't do anything to hurt her."

Gabriel stopped and looked bemused. 

"What do you mean! Retard can understand cyclops now!"Sierra shouted.

Lucas rolled his eyes. "Just calm down and think ok." Lucas giggled.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2010)

*Sierra…*

“What the fuck?!”  Sierra glared still struggling to release herself from the creature’s grasp.  “Stop laughing at me you fucking bastard!”  she snapped down and Lucas.  “When I get free I’m going to hurt you really fucking bad!”  her face was red from everything going on.  The anger, embarrassment, excursion and confusion.

After a moment she took a deep breath and tried to still her struggling so it might let her go and because she needed to think for a moment.  ‘Why is it not trying to kill me…well other than its grip…’  she groaned at the strength of the Cyclops, her ribs groaning at the pressure.  ‘Cyclops are…’  Sierra tried hard to remember everything that she had learned about the creatures.  ‘Okay…the work the forges…in the sea…they are…’  

For a moment Sierra didn’t want to let the connection click but she couldn’t resist the thought and her eyes began to widen.  “Why do you have to be such a whore dad!”  She screamed fighting again slightly then stopped resigning herself to what the situation was.  Leaning back she looked the creature in the eye.  “Guess I have a brother huh?”  

At that second her emotions went from pure disgust then she started to laugh.  “At least I’m not an only child anymore.”  Sierra paused only for a second then shrugged.  “What the hell.”  She mumbled and hugged the Cyclops back.  It was then he finally set her back to the ground.  “I’m still going to hurt you.”  Sierra glared over at Lucas then back up at her new sibling.  “My name is Sierra…” she smiled up at him and waited.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2010)

"Ha your calling your dad a whore, my dad is the god of Sex, I think mine has been on a few more street corners than yours." Lucas giggled.

Sierra had stated she would still hurt him. Lucas smile went into a frown. "You would hurt me, because I didn't want to harm your brother. Your a baaaaaaaaaaaad sister." Lucas bleated out. Sadus had gone into hiding moments after they got of the rig, he most likely had smelt the cyclops and run away. 

Sierra looked back at the Large Cyclops. He was about 10 foot tall, he had deeply tanned skin a large strong arms and if not for the one eye could have been considered handsome, albeit large but Handsome. 

"My name is Lars, son of Poseidon, pleasure to meet you Sierra."

"Hold up, hold up! I thought cyclops were dumb, but this one speaks like the queen." Lucas ranted.

"That was back in the old days, but now we are as smart as anyone else, we play chess with the harpys on fridays."

"Erm ok." Gabriel interjected. "Ask him about what we came here for." He gestured towards Sierra. Before walking up and snapping up some of Lucas' grapes, which lead to a very very dirty look from the demi-god. "Fucking egyptians learn some manners, animals the lot of them." Lucas grumbled under his breath, but the perk of Gabbys ears made him think he heard it.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2010)

*Sierra…*

“Didn’t want to hurt him?”   Sierra asked in disbelief.  “It seems I was the only that didn’t want to hut him.  You attacked first!” she rolled her eyes at Lucas then turned toward Gabriel.  “And you!”  she began pointing her finger at him.  “I expect bad manners from Lucas but not you Gabriel.”  She crossed her arms and glared at the two as she stood next to her brother.  “I’m standing right next to him.  Don’t talk like he is deaf or retarded, as he has obviously proved he isn’t!”

Raising her hand Sierra rubbed her forehead before looking up at Lars, who is almost twice her height.  “Please Excuse my friends.” she says waving toward the pair as she sighs.  “Not that I’m not grateful to meet my brother but we are here for an important reason…” Sierra says to him.  “You see…that Geir has poisoned the land and we were told that the…” she paused looking at the guys then just spit it out.  “We are looking for the golden fleece and we were told it was here.”  Sierra said quickly looking up at Lars.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2010)

Gabriel looked down at the floor. "The harsh life of almost being murdered everytime I leave the confines of home has changed me Sierra, I'm sorry."

"Ditto." Lucas said, although he didn't seem to be really into it.

Lars perked up at the mention of the golden fleece. 
"The fleece of the golden ram of Zeus, yes it is on this Island. Its powers are great, its magic grants life and the purest healing. But I warn you it is guarded by the Tauroi Calkeoi."

"The what?" Gabriel asked.

"Tauroi Calkeoi, the Bronze bulls of Hephaestus." Lucas answered.

"But surely with Hephaestus MIA, they would have lost their power source." Sierra asked.

"You haven't lost your divine power, and plus the fleece grants them the magic of life. But losing Hepaestus has made them feral." Lars answered. "Not even us cyclops dare to trouble them."

"But why are they here?" Gabriel asked.

"The fold, in the old world they were on the island that the golden fleece was, Jason had to tie them up or something before the king allowed him to get the fleece. So when all that sunk into the fold, the bulls must have come in the same package as the fleece." Lucas suggested.

"The foolish one is correct." Lars added.

"Ok but how will we defeat these metal bulls." Gabriel asked.

"Giant metal bulls." Lucas added.

"Ok Giant metal bulls." 

"Erm I don't know that much yet." Lucas admitted. "but we found out who our fathers were, on what felt like the hardest episode of Maury. Zeus you are not the father! This can't be much harder than that." Lucas chuckled. 

"You need to be serious Lucas, we need this fleece." Gabriel said as he looked at Lucas.

"I know, I know. So Lars you have any idea how to beat them."

"To be honest I'm not sure the bulls depend on that fleece to live, and won't give it up easy. But I have got something back stocked that might be of use. But I warn you the chance it will kill you is very very high."

"What is it." Sierra asked.

"I can't just say I have to show you. Follow me." He said as he started to move.

"Sadus, come on we are moving." Lucas shouted out into the jungle.


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2010)

Lars took them deep into the forest until they came to a small clearing, there was a hut, large but for a cyclops it looked cosy. But there was also another building. It was that that Lars walked into. And came out holding a glass tube, inside the tube was what looked like a glowing streak of light.

"A true thunder bolt beyond that of Zeus."

"WOOOOOOOOOW!" Lucas ran up to the bolt and was staring.

"Don't touch it." Gabriel warned.

"He is right. Lars responded. "This was a bolt forged for Zeus, unlike the lightining from the master bolt, this one is old, like aged wine, plucked for the energy of the cosmos and formed into this, it was this the master bolt was copied from, all lighting from the master bolt is an imitation of this. If anyone but Zeus touched it, it could fry them. But this for sure could kill the Bulls so hard the Fleece would have nothing to heal."

Lucas reached out for it again. And Lars handed the glass container to him.

"I believe that if any of you were to even stand a chance it would be Lucas or Sierra, Lucas as the grandson of Zeus and Sierra as the niece."

"I don't like them odds." Lucas said.

"But we need to fleece." Sierra pressed.

"Ok how about this, we take the bolt and use it if, if we need to, like a last resort." Gabriel asked.

"Easy for you to say, your not a candidate for death by glass dildo." Lucas shouted.

"Thats a good, I idea." Sierra took the lightining bolt and placed it in small bag and slung it over her back.
"Lets waste no time lets go get the bulls!"

Lars led them to where, the bulls and the fleece were.

As soon as they entered the radius, the felt envigorated, old aches dissappeared it was beautiful. And the fleece was visible in front of them, and it was oh so beautiful. 

But between them stood four large metal bulls, steam rolling out their nostrils. 

"Fuck me, after this I gonna eat like 100 burgers and laugh at the mince beef." Lucas said enthusiastically.

Lars had with his his bladed club, it was like a club but with 3 swords coming out of the wood. 

"I will fight with you sister." Lars said. 

Gabriel readied his Kophesh and released one jet of sand and one of water and controlled them with one hand as he weilded his sword with the other.

Lucas and Sadus clashed horns and got ready to fight. Sierra readied her two daggers. And then the five of them attacked.

Lars, Gabriel and Sierra on one each, Lucas and Sadus double teaming one.

The battle raged on, each time someone was cut  they were healed, it was becoming pretty annoying. After they had been fighting for about 4/5 hours, they started to glow, they were absorbing so much of the fleeces magic they were almost immortal. 

"This is pointless. We have to use the bolt!" Gabriel shouted. "If you even have an ounce of life left, the fleece will heal you." 


"This is true." Lucas said.

"Ok let me do it." Sierra said. 

"Foolish children." 

The demi-gods looked around until they saw the sound was coming from the bulls.
"Hi, I am geir, I am talking to you via these mechanical works of art, ol' Hephty knew how to build 'em, a bit of lectrics wouldn't go a miss though."

"Wait what?" Lucas looked stunned.

"Yes master Straybury, I cannot enter the fold, but I am still linked to all things mechanical, and since Hephty is gone. I can control them."

"Oh, Shit." Lucas said.

"Shit indeed" Lucas responded.

The bulls then charged at the guys eyes red with Geir's power, Sierra was about to twist the cap on the container and let the lightining out. "Stop! I believe that is mine.   "

"I know that voice." Sierra thought. She looked up and heard crackles and saw a figure descend. It stabbed the bull in the head with a spear of somesort and it exploded with sparks and energy.

Two of the remaining bulls looked startled and then turned to attack the guys and the mysterious figure cloaked in brilliant blue. But then another familiar voice spoke up, but not to them, but to the bulls. "Attack not them, but each other, until you perish!" The bulls started tearing into each other. As this happened another hooded figure in rustic brown walked towards them.

And then a third figure came closer. "Boy always have to show off." She said as she lowered her hood.

"D,d,darla!" Sierra shouted. "So that means." 

The brown one lowered his hood. "Kodai, The Tuner of Hephestus."
The blue then followed suit. "Zane, the rising current of Zeus."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 22, 2010)

“You guys sure have timing.”  Sierra said rolling her eyes before tentatively handing over the tube containing the bolt to Zane.  

“I don’t know if Zane should actually have that.”  Darla said laughter in her voice.  “Something like that might just go to his head.”  she ran over and gave Sierra a hug as Zane took the container.  “You didn’t give up on us did you?”  she giggled before hugging Lucas and Gabriel also, her eyes dancing merrily.

“Such a waste…”  Kodai sighed watching the bulls finishing each other off with the last vestige of strength they had.  “They were beautiful, such artwork.  Really they should have been in a museum.”

“Kodai would you stop talking to yourself.  You know.  The party is over here!”  Darla giggled again as she stood next to Sierra.

Turning his head, Kodai only glared at Darla making her squeal louder then she paused as Kodai looked to the side and saw the Cyclops.  They both pulled their weapons and readied for a fight.  “Whoa!  Wait!”  Sierra yelled rushing over and standing in front of Lars.  “He is fine.  Lars is the one that helped us get this far.  He…”  Sierra paused biting her lip and looking up at him.  “He is my brother.”  She smiled slightly as Lars put his large hand on her shoulder.  

“Oh that’s right.  Poseidon the old dog.”  Darla giggled again as she placed her weapon back.  

“Hmpf.”  Kodai looked the giant up and down then turned back to the bulls who were laying on the ground now.  They were barely moving but they seemed be trying to finish each other off.  “That’s too sad to watch.”  he mumbled pulling his long sword and moving over to the mechanical bulls and finishing them off.  Once he was done he turned to the others.  “Should we get that thing and get going?”  He asked pointing to the fleece.

“I thought that was the point?”  Darla laughed at Kodai causing him to blush again.

“Yeah…”  Sierra said walking over to it.  For a moment she could only stare the golden wool before her hand lightly touched its softness.  “So who should care it?”  she asked to the others.


----------



## Serp (Jun 22, 2010)

What the guys had forgotten was that there was 4 bulls, the fourth one had move back.

Geir watched through the eyes of the bull. The others had been struck down by what looked like lightning coming from one the spear tip of one of the boys and by the other boy just telling them to fight. The fleece would heal them in time, but for now they were as good as dead.

As they fingered the fleece it was then Geir sent the bull to charge. The bull ran and snatched the fleece from Sierra's hands.

It staggered back, 6 demigods and two monsters slowly walked towards it. 

"Your time is over!" Geir shouted through the bull. "With this much godly immortal energy I can do this."

Lucas looked puzzled. "Do what?"

"I am the god of radical change!" Geir shouted.

It was then that the fleece started to glow golden, and the bronze bull started to moo. Its metal body started to liquefy and change shape, after a good minute of morphing, before them stood a beautiful man, dressed in a golden fleece of a jacket. His skin was a deep bronze colour and his hair a deep brown. Oh his head was the two bull horns turned into a stylish hat, tilted to one side.

"I am Art! Patron to the artificial, I create artificial life, intelligence and fabric." He said rubbing his hands down his nylon trousers.

"I am a child of technology, I am a child of Geir, the fleece as my catalyst." Art announced.

"Fuck." Lucas said.

"Well it looks like we got ourselves a fight with destiny." Gabriel shouted.

"I never liked fake boobs anyways." Lucas shouted as his battle cry.

"Touche!" Zane shouted as he lifted his spear.

Art was ready and had raised his hands.
"I have the fleece now, I am truly immortal, you cannot beat me." Art shouted as he lowered his hand to his waist, where lay an axe.

Geir had been ejected the moment Art came into existance, but like all of Geir's children, Geir still played a major role.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 23, 2010)

Sadus remained quiet for most of the venture. He didn't really get what was going on since it was all happenining pretty quickly, but at least he'd seen some new faces. Then, for the most while, he was in his own trance. The Oracle had summoned him mentally.
"Sadus..."
"Oracle, what do you want now?"
"How's your progress with the children?"
"I don't know, you tell me."
"Hm... You're about to face a god soon. Be prepared."
"Who is it?"
"Geir..."
"Any perks?"
"He has the fleece."
"Well, there goes my ass..."
"You'll be able to defeat him?"
"What did I just say?"

"Sadus! Come on, we're moving." Lucas called. Sadus was knocked out of his trance, he had a slight headache from the sudden awakening, but he dealt with it. As ordered, he began moving. Of course, his doubts began to flow through his mind. Geir was tough cookie, being the god of technology and whatnot. Thankfully, they stumbled on Zeus' old bolt, which would help if not a little. Soon after, they met with Geir and the battle ensued. They were doing good even without Sadus' help, that was until Art appeared. Sadus decided to finally do something and revved up his spear. The wind magic from Shippuu began to swirl around him as he took his stance.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2010)

Sadus revved his spear. Lucas looked at him and smiled, Lucas had reverted back to normal when Darla and co had appeared but now he activated Wild at heart and slowly slid into his Saytr form. His horns curled out his head, his feet twisted and became hooves and his legs furred up. He pull out his long sword and it started to glow as he blessed it.

The others were getting ready. "Sadus, don't try and over do it. This guy is on some serious lamb steroids." 

Gabriel had readied a stream of sand and water, as well as released his claws, he Kophesh lay on the floor beside him.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 23, 2010)

Sadus smiled, hot air blew from his nose as he brushed his hooves against the floor, kicking the door away from him, like a bull ready to charge. Lucas ordered him to make sure not to overdo it, even though he already knew not too. 
"Lamb steroids? Hah! I'm a freaking goat! Screw his steroids! The boy will be bullshit by the time I'm through with him." Of course, this was just big talk. Sadus was smart enough to know that it would be pretty hard to beat a hulking mass of metal. _Now, how do we beat this guy? He's a large walking tin can of a monster. Oh well, I pretty sure the dude's heavy. I just have to overpower and try to knock him down, then try to find a weak spot._ "Yo, Luke, you want to make the first move or should I?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 23, 2010)

“Wow…”  Darla said with wide eyes as she looked at Art.  “Now that is one hot specimen of a god…”  

“Darla would you get your mind on things!”  Sierra snapped at her causing her to shake her head.

“Oh come on.  Can’t I appreciate a beautiful vision when I see one?”

“Not when it is trying to kill us.”  Kodai added moving into a position.

“Fine.  I swear Lucas is the only one that is of any fun around here.”  Darla rolled her eyes pulling out her own short sword.

“We will gossip about looks and who is fun later Darla.  Just…let’s go!”  Sierra snapped her own daggers in hand.  

It was then that Sadus yelled about making the first move but the girls countered.  “WE WILL!”  they yelled and rushed forward.

“What the hell?”  Kodai yelled watching their feminine counterparts rushing away.  They began to move their hands in movements that they had never shown in battling with weapons.

It was then the earth began to shake.  Behind Art it split open into a wide crevasse, the farther part raising upward while water came shooting up and crashed toward Art.  It wasn’t a move to hurt or destroy the man but more as a distraction for the others to move in.  Kodai was in front his large broadsword ready to swing.


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2010)

Art had been pushed back, jumping to avoid the earth opening up around him. The water was also serving its purpose as a distraction, as Kodai's large sword swung and made contact with Art's arm. The golden Aura of the fleece/jacket grabbed the sword and held it. 

Art raised his arm to backhand Kodai, but it was then Gabriel jumped in and received most of the strike. He went flying into a large rock on the ground. Normally it would be a killing move, but Gabriel was still immortal for the time being after absorbing so much of the fleeces magic. 

Lucas looked at Sadus after the girls, Kodai and Gabriel had been blown away. "Shoud we show them, how Dion does it?"

"Not so fast Nephew not without me." Zane said raising his lightning tipped sword.

"So Sadus, any plans?" Lucas asked.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 26, 2010)

As soon as Sadus mentioned attacking first, the girls were the first ones to respond and charged at Art. Of course, that came to a surprise to him, but it gave him enough time to think. Art was made out of Bronze metal (probably enhanced by some magic), Sadus's Shippuu was made out of some magically- enhanced metal from another land. If anything, Shippu should be able to give Art a pretty good cut, combined with some wind magic, it should be able to cut very deeply. However, it was that damned Golden Fleece that posed a problem. At this point, the chances of removing the fleece were pretty slim, but if he was able to distract it somehow or dumb down its effect. Of course, he was able to distract it so that might give him a chance. 
"Okay, I'm going in for a strike to see if I can distract. Zane, you cover me. Luke, you come in for the final blow if you can. If I'm correct, Luke shoule be able to do something to it." When he was done, Sadus immediately charged in, using the strength of his legs to cover a good amount of distance within a quick second. Sadus took Shippu and charged it with wind magic, aiming it at Art's left leg.


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2010)

Sadus and Zane charged with their longer reach spear weapons. Sadus with wind and Zane with lightning.

The girls, Kodai and Gabby were keeping him at bay. Sand, water and earth were flying wildly. Kodai also pushing forward with his broadsword.

"You cannot defeat me! I am a GOD!" Art shouted, even his voice sounded like liquid metal, soft and beautiful.

It was then that Sadus leapt in, his hooves propelling him high, he lowered his spear downwards. Art countered as the wind tore into him. As he rose his arm to strike, Zane struck him with his spear. And Lars and jumped him dragging him to the trunk of a tree, while he was pinned to the trees with the two magic spears. 

Sparks went flying, Art screamed.

"Here goes nothing!" Lucas shouted as he jumped through the air and landed on Art, his hand on his chest, 'Wild at heart' on Lucas' middle finger. He took a deep breath and Art's glow began to fade as Lucas' increased.

Art was pinned down by two spears so all he could do was scream and shout. "What are you doing!?"

"I am the son of a god of the wild, the seed of Dionysus, my ring gives me nature magic and I am borrowing some of the fleeces right now. "

"Fuck YOU!" Art screamed as Lucas began to drain his powers.

It was then that the two bulls Kodai had ordered to fight started to melt and their liquid bronze started to fly wildly. Hitting Sadus and Zane off Art.

Art rose up and with his vice like grip grabbed Lucas around the neck and started to squeeze.

The others tried to come closer, but the bronze was still flying around making it impossible to approach without fear of attack.

"Time to die, Lucas!" Art said as he continued to crush Lucas' windpipe. 

Lucas raised his hand to activate his ring, he could summon vines or something. But Art ripped his ring off, and instantly Lucas' horns and goat half reverted to human.

"Without your ring you are nothing, without your fathers magic you have nothing."

Lucas couldn't breath but after absorbing so much of the fleeces magic, and now more so than the others, he could not die, only feel pain. He was thinking, Art was right, Gabriel could control water and sand, Sierra could manipulate water, Phlame could control light, Amber could heal, June well June was just fucked up, but the point was they all had inherent powers all Lucas could do was make things drunk.

The amount of nature magic Lucas had absorbed with Wild at heart was large, Sadus being a saytr could feel Lucas' mood.

"Luke, you are the child of Lord Dionysus, you are the insanity of Dionysus use your power!" Sadus shouted.

Art continued to laugh as he crushed Lucas' throat. But it was then that Lucas finally realised who he was, he was Lucas Straybury of Dionysus, he would never give up on the party of life.

Lucas raised his hand and pointed it towards Art. The same thought process as when he made animals drunk for the lulz, was used but this time Lucas was not just amped but super amped and it felt powerful, he felt almost like a real god.

He released his energy into Art and Art dropped him instantly grabbing his head. 

"Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!" He screamed. "Its raping my mind!" Art began to scream. 

Lucas was standing and glowing, his blond hair golden in with the power of the fleece.

"What did you do?" Gabriel asked. 

"I figured it out, what my powers are."

"To make people drunk?" Gabriel asked.

"Much much more Gabby, I am the insanity of Dionysus!" With that he raised his hands towards Art as he grabbed his head in agony.

"You are the patron of the artificial, artificial intelligence even, but once something has sentience it also can be corrupted. This is my power, my fathers will through my blood."

Lucas turned his hands around and flipped Art off and as he did that he whispered two words. "Mind crush!" 

Art started to scream and claw at his face, his good looks warped and hidden behind a face of torment and then he fell to the ground, drool rolling out of his mouth, his mind shattered for the time being, a shell of a man. Lucas walked up to him about to remove the fleece, when Art melted including the fleece into bronze liquid and seeped into the ground.

"He will be back." Sierra said. 

"I know." Lucas replied. 

"But we lost the fleece, the world will still be polluted by Geir in the end the mission is a failure." Darla said, looking down at the ground.

Although, Gabriel, Lars, Sadus and Sierra were also glowing with fleece magic, Darla, Kodai and Zane were starting to gain a glow, But Lucas having absorbed magic straight from the fleece was glowing golden like the fleece itself. 

"Don't think like that, I'm sure we will find a away. Look at me I am fucking awesome." Lucas said with a cheeky wink at Darla. 

"Anyways here is your ring." Sadus said giving it back to Lucas.

Lucas placed the ring on his finger, but he was leaking too much magic. Vines burst out the ground, full of thick juicy grapes, and horns burst from his head, his back legs turned into that of a goat, he was Saytr'd again but it didn't stop there the transformation was going all the way. 

In moments all that before them was a goat, But with Lucas' natural hair type, it was curly not coarse and the most beautiful thing was it was blond or at the moment his hair was gold.

"The Golden fleece is in the _hair _not here." Sierra said to herself. 

----

Moments later.

The group were back at Lars house, Lucas was still bitching. 

"I'm bald! Mother fucking bald!" He said pointing to his head, eye brows and then pulling down his pants and pointing to his pubic region. 

"Stop your whining, I think it suits." Darla said giggling as she held up the golden fleece. "And this is sooooooo pretty, much better than the original." All the energy Lucas had stolen from the original was trapped within the weaves of the new fleece.

"And I'm cold." Lucas said sulking.

"Geez give it a while and I'm sure your magic will come back, then you can grow your hair back."

"I guess" And then looking at in his pants again. "Although it does make my piece look bigger."

"Thats bigger?" Darla said. Everyone laughed apart from Lucas and all was right with the world.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 29, 2010)

*Sub- Arc: Sadus vs Toro*

Finally, the battle was over. It was some crazy bullshit after Sadus made his plan, but it worked and Art was defeated. Somehow, Lucas was able to absorb the energy from the fleece, but that was taken care of when everyone decided to shave the boy bald. When all was said and done, everyone ended laughing together. Sadus was standing away from everyone, starting drifting in his own thoughts. That was until Oracle appeared again.

"Sadus, I have mission for you." These were the words that Sadus did not want to hear at the moment, but of course, nothing goes his way. "I know what you might be feeling with me saying this now, but this one's important..."
"How important?"
"Its Toro."

Toro. That name. He remembered it well. He and Toro were good friends back in the day until some shit happened and Sadus ended up having to face- off against him on more than one occasion. This would make their tenth encounter. 
"Alright, don't say anymore. Just take me to him." As commanded, Oracle teleported him away from the group.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2010)

“And there goes goat boy.”  Sierra rolled her eyes slightly as Sadus was teleported away before wiping the tears of laughter from them.  She then turned toward the rest of the group and sighed.  “We’ll need to get back, even if it humiliates Lucas.”  she smirked at him and ran her hand across his bald head.  “I don’t know.  I kind of like the look.”  she tried to contain her giggle but she couldn’t and burst from her causing Darla to join in.

“It’s so stark white against the rest of him.”  Darla and Sierra continued to look down at his head.

Kodai remained silent deciding to stay out of it before Lucas threatened his own locks.  “So what are you going to do now?”  he said turning toward the Cyclops.  

“Not sure.”  Lars said shrugging.

“You could come back with us.”  Sierra said turning away from the tortured Lucas.

“Thank you sister.  The offer is appreciated.”  Lars said with out commenting in either direction.  

A quiet fell over the group momentarily as Lars went to fetch a bottle of wine for Lucas, hoping it would bring him around a bit faster.  “Hey Darla…”  Sierra looked at her and scowled slightly.  “That was a hell of a feat you did back there.  But, I can’t figure out who your parent is.”

Darla only chuckled her eyes sparkling.  “No idea?  Really?”  

“Nope.  I have been thinking it over but I can’t quite get it.”

“My mother is ancient.  To be honest it was a surprise to me too.  But, it’s just awesome!”

“Let me guess.  Aphrodite?”  Kodai said wondering too since Darla had kept it a secret.

“Nope.” Darla only smirked looking around at the group, the closest friends she had ever had.  “I am Darla, The Heart of Gaia!”

Silence permeated through the room for several moments.  Zane could be heard choking on his joint while the others just froze and stared at her.  “I’ll be damned.”  Kodai said shaking his head.  “Never would have guessed that one.”

“Never…”  Sierra said then shook her head and began to chuckle.  “Though we should have seen it coming.”

“I’ll drink to that!”  Lucas said taking a long swallow from the bottle Lars had given him.

Shaking her head at Darla’s smug look Sierra sighed.  “Well…enough of this…we need to get back…”  Sierra said straightening up and looking at the others.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2010)

While everyone was joking and laughing, Gabriel was stern.
"Darla's mother brings an interesting point to hand, the original gods Titans. Gier have beaten them, and even if he had there has to be soon thing we can find out."

"Hmm that makes some sense Gabby." Lucas said, his hair was slowly growing back it was buzz cut level at the moment.

"Meh, lets just get home." Zane said as he relit his joint with his electric spear.

"We can go home any time, teleport out the fold teleport back in, simplez. But here there is wine, and I want at least a foot of hair before I return." Lucas pouted.

"Wait a minute. Darla pass the fleece here." Darla passed the fleece and lucas rubbed it over his head and then his golden locks burst out of his head. "Sweet! Zane get over here and pass the blunt!"

They were all joking but Gabriel was thinking harder, technically Darla wasn't a demi-god she was a direct incarnation of nature, if Geir found that out it would not be good. But so far they had, Posiedon, Zeus, Dionysus, Hephestus, Apollo, Hermes, Hades, Sobek and Gaia, it was quite a force but would it be enough.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 30, 2010)

Sadus and Oracle appeared within a ruined city. The buildings torn apart and destroyed. Ones that stood high nearly touching the sky above were reduced to less than a quarter of their orginal size. Smaller buildings were simply bit by bit, corners were opened or their fronts were torn open.

"Now, I know Toro couldn't have done all this." Sadus responed to the immense destruction of the city. He has seen this form of destruction, but it was by a god from another land. Toro, who's only a minotaur, couldn't have done this.
"Seemingly, he has grown immensely in strength since your last encounter." 
"Well, that's good, at least for him. Where is he now?" Oracle pointed to the back of them. Sadus turned around to see a giant Minotaur right behind him. The beast's breathing grew heavier and heavier, now that its position was revealed. "Hey Toro!"

"Sadus, my beloved Sadus. It is good to see you again." The beast, a large and muscular man with a beastly bull's head, spoke with an extremely low and grotesque voice. 
"Good to see you, too. I see that you've been causing trouble." Sadus pointed his hand over to the chaotic state of the city.
"Yes, I did for your sake. I wanted to see you, and I knew this was the only way to get your attention."
"Why?"
"Because I wanted to see you."
"I know you better than that, so you might as well spit out."
"Hmph, the reason I did this was so that I can kill you where you stand."
"For what?"
"Because I love you, and if I can't have you, no one else can." He raised his arm, axe in hand, and swung at Sadus and Oracle. 
Oracle disappeared and Sadus flipped back a few feet, "I've told you before. Unlike the Boondocks, Gangsta Love doesn't work here."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 4, 2010)

The laughter and joking when on for a bit as usual with them.  The group had known each other for quite sometime and worked well together so good natured teasing was nothing unusual.  It was then that Lars stood and eyed the group for a moment.  ?Sierra, my sister would you kindly follow me for a moment??  the giant asked as he stood and walked toward the door making the question into more of a statement.

?Um?sure??  Sierra said wondering what it could be about as she walked she flipped her middle finger toward Lucas before he could fire off some kind of smart ass remark, causing the group to burst into laughter once again.

Outside the door Sierra quickened her pace to keep up with the Cyclops that toward so far above her.  Looking up at him she saw a look of quiet contemplation laced with concern then noticed the large lantern he carried in his hand.  ?Everything okay Lars??  She asked breaking almost into a jog.

?It is fine.  But, the opponents that you are coming up against??  He paused for a moment looking around then turned toward the right hand path.  ?coupled with the fact that our many godly parents are absent, has shown me you need more help then what you have right now.?

?What else could help??  Sierra asked confused at what he could mean.

?There is a cave up ahead??  Lars pointed forward to the black maw in the side of the hill.  ?Inside there is some writing that tells a great story.  If it is true, which I have no doubt, it could be of great assistance to you.?

?Really??  Sierra asked only receiving a nod from Lars in response as he lit the lantern and they walked inside.  The cave was surprisingly dry but a chilly breeze swept over them as they proceeded into its depths.  It wasn?t long before they started to see drawings on the wall.  

The sketches weren?t crude like something you would have expected from a cave man but articulately drawn, as if there was a purpose to put it here.  They should battles and ceremonies of worship, celebrations and many things though most of the figures wore helmets with horns sprouting from them.  ?Vikings?  Norse mythology??  She asked knowing the answer as she looked upon gods that she had been forced to learn since she came to the fold.  

?That is what I have surmised also.?  Lars stopped walking and scanned the pictures.  ?Here.?  He said walking to another set of drawings though with these there was words.  ?It has taken some time but I have finally finish translating it.  It is an ancient Norse language.  I will give you the entire thing but here are a few passages that I do believe you must hear.  The parts start??  Lars looked over the picture then pointed before he pulled a piece of paper from his pocket and began to read:


"Tell me, Fjolsvith, for I fain would know;
answer thou as I ask:
how the hounds are high which about the hall
(grim and greedy prowl)?" 

"Gifr is one hight, Geri the other,
if to wit thou wishest:
strong watchdogs they, and watch they keep,
till draws night the doom of the gods."

"Tell me, Fjolsvith, for I fain would know;
answer thou as I ask:
whether any man within may come,
when the hungry hounds do sleep?"

"At the same time never asleep they were,
since to their watch they were set:
sleeps one at night, at noontide the other,
so no one without may enter."

"Tell me, Fjolsvith, for I fain would know;
answer me as I ask:
if morsel there be which men might throw them,
and slip in the while they eat."

"'Neath Vithofnir's limbs lie wing-bits (25) twain,
if to wit thou wishest:
that meat alone may men throw them,
and slip in the while they eat."

"Tell me, Fjolsvith, for I fain would know;
answer thou as I ask:
if weapon there be which Vithofnir may 
send to the halls of Hel?" 

? 'Tis Laevatein hight, which Lopt did forge,
Niflhel beneath;
in an iron kettle keeps it Sinmara,
there hold it hard locks nine."

"Tell me, Fjolsvith, for I fain would know;
answer thou as I ask:
will home wend him the wight who goes
and seeketh to win that wand?"

?Home will wend him the wight who goes
and seeks to win that wand,
if that he fetch which few do own,
to give to that goddess-of-gold."


Lars stopped then attempted to hand Sierra the paper though she was still staring at the wall.  Stepping forward she put her hand upon the picture of the sword before looking at the two massive hounds nearby.  ?This sword??

?Yes.  I attempted to look it up but there isn?t a great deal of information.  What I have found though makes this an impressive weapon.  I don?t think those so called gods would be able to defend very well against it.?

?Really??  Sierra asked taking the paper but not moving her eyes from pictures.

?It is said that the sword thinks for its self.  And, that when the true wielder of the weapon holds it, it will battle on its own defeating almost everything in its path.?

?Impressive.?

?Very.?

?And you think I might be able to control it??

?Not necessarily you, Sierra.  But, I think one of you might be able to.?

For a moment Sierra contemplated what she had been told then nodded.  ?Right then.  We need to get busy.  Are you coming??

Lars?s big eye looked down at her and thought for a moment before nodding.  ?Since father is not around someone has to make sure you are safe.?

?Hey!  You sound like Lucas!!?  She yelled but Lars only laughed before sweeping her up in his arms and took off toward home and the others, knowing Sierra wouldn?t have been able to keep up with his long strides.

Once there Sierra explained what Lars had told her, letting his deep baritone read the passages for dramatic impact.  It was quickly agreed that they must seek out this weapon for if anything to keep it out of the hands of Geir.

So it was that they gathered up and left on Lars?s big ship.  Sailing back to their camp to get the necessary items and invite along the twins and Ricardo.  If anything they needed to consult the oracle.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 11, 2010)

*BOOM!*

That was supposed to be the end of it. Toro went down hard, with plenty of scars all over his large body. He hadn't expected Sadus to grow so much in strength, but he was foolish to think that the man who was once a warrior could simply travel the world without growing any stronger. He fell on his back, heaving in pain. 

"You're done, Toro! Just sit there and lay, the pain won't hurt as much." Sadus said coldly to him. 

He remembered those words, those were the same words from last time. 

_"Just sit there and lay..."_

Oh how he detested those words. Those words were cursed with countless, immortal rejection. He only wished to swipe those words from the mouth of his beloved. So, he stood. He rosed and ignored the pain that befell upon him. His blood drenching every inch of his enormous form.

"Sadus, I won't give up until you are mine. If I can't have you as my lover, then I shall take your life instead!" Toro began charging at Sadus. Readying himself to this battle with a strike that would not only kill Sadus, but himself as well.

Sadus, on the other hand, had no way to react. He had every bone in his body broken in one way or another. Still, like Toro, he was able to withstand for the duration of the battle. However, he couldn't react the same way he had in the beginning. The only way that he could stop Toro was to stop him from moving.

He took his spear and swung it. A sharp, blade- like air curent cut through Toro's knees, causing him to trip and fly over to Sadus. He, then, took his spear, spun it above his head, then thrusted it down into Toro's chest. An intense tornade blew at the moment of impact, shredding Toro's body. 

"Oracle, let's go home. He's done."

"I'll heal you on the way. I sense that one of your friends is preparing for something. If so, then there is another enemy on the way."

"I see. Well, let's go."

They left in a flash, leaving Toro's shredded corpse in the middle of the road. Still, that wasn't the end. No, it couldn't be. A feminine silhouette hovered over Toro.

"Brother" was the only sound that echoed at that moment.
---------------------
When Sadus got back, Sierra seemingly had left but all was cheery. He felt as good as new and was ready for anything, though he didn't sense the seriousness of a coming battle.

He supposed that Oracle was talking about Sierra leaving. If so, then he has nothing to worry about. He walked up to the group and found a spot to relax in.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2010)

It didn’t take long before the group had bathed, changed, slept, and packed.  It was unfortunate that they couldn’t relax longer, to just sit back and bathe in the glory of a mission accomplished well.  But, unfortunately they knew that Geir wouldn’t be resting so neither could they.  They needed to find something that could give them the edge over the technological god.  

“Alright.”  Sierra took a deep breath and looked up at her brother.  “We are sure about this?”

“There is nothing I am more certain about.” Lars said giving his sister an encouraging smile.

“Okay.”  again Sierra breathed deeply as she stepped before Amber.  No magic words were needed to spur the oracle forward.

“Remember the words you have read,
They are needed for you to move ahead.
They are all that you need,
To go forward and meat,
Those that won’t see you dead.

From one world to the next,
Many will stretch,
And all will be needed in the end.

Remember words of old,
Aren’t exactly as you have been told.
So look deep inside,
And you will find,
The keys to the locks.
But, be careful of the clocks,
For they are not your friends.”

Amber fell into a chair after she said the words and sighed.  “Well?”

“That was stupid.”  Sierra scratched the back of her head.  “But I guess that is all we are going to get.”

“Then we should get going.” Lars nodded and looked around before heading toward the ship.  “Coming?”

“Right behind you!”  Darla bounced grabbing Sierra’s hand and pulling her forward.  “Don’t worry.  We will analyze it later.  You will see.  It’s not as stupid as you think.”

“Sure…”  Sierra looked at the ground and wondered if she was leading them to the right thing.


----------



## Serp (Jul 14, 2010)

Lucas walked towards the ship where Sierra, Darla and Lars were heading.
"Looks like your about to leave on a mission without us." Lucas said leaning against a tree.

"Because I find that to be extremely rude, and since this task isn't greek in origin you can take more than 3 demi-gods, so Sierra, whose it gonna be?"

-------
The triplets were having a fun time in the fold, they had been there for a while and they had made some friends, it was better living in the fold than it was living in foster care. 

"Nathan!" Zach called out. 

"*sigh* Yes Zach, what do you want?" 

"I think he wants to follow them." Raph said pointing towards Lucas and Sierra's group.

"Oh he doesnt want to go there." Phlame was sitting on a tree branch many many metres above them. "Hi." He said waving before he jumped to the ground.

"Lucas and Sierra are strong, almost as badass as me and Amber." Phlame jeered.

"Whats your name again?" Nathan asked.

"His name is Phillip." Amber said as she started to walk towards them.

"Amz don't call me that infront of the noobs, I am Phlame of Apollo."

"Yea yea and you were meant to help me clean up the lighthouse."

"But I am busy... helping these young children." Phlame smiled.

"Sure you were."

"I was, I swear, they want to follow Lucas and Sierra, I was tellin...advising them about it." 

"Oh yes, Sierra got a prophecy and was gonna head off. I wonder if she was planning to leave now."

---------
Meanwhile Gabriel was reading deep in the main library. Ricardo next to him. 

"You think this will work Gabby?"

"I'm not sure, but it seems that Geir only sealed the Gods away, as the earth is still alive, they might just be sleeping." 

"I see, so you ready to leave?"

"Yes." 

"Hold on tight, this is the furtherest I think I have ever gone."

"I thought it was in the fold."

"It is, but on a different Layer, like many different folds in a piece of fabric." 

"Ok, lets go."  Gabriel held on tight around Ricardo and a dark cloud wrapped around them and they were gone.

2hrs later.

A thud and they landed back in the library. 
"Well that was scary." Gabriel said.

"Indeed." Ricardo nodded.

"Now we need to wait for them to do their part."

"Indeed we wait."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2010)

“I…oh…”  Sierra blushed furiously.

“I take it you haven’t led very many missions?”  Lars said grinning down at his sister.  “Why didn’t you say something?  I would be more than happy remind you of details.”

Sierra reached out and hit the Cyclops in the leg causing him to burst out laughing.  “I’m sorry Lucas.  My mind was just…it was going…and I just didn’t…”  She sighed rubbing the back of her neck and looked at him with a sheepish smile.  “We’re going to go after that sword.  I don’t suppose…”  She walked toward him and smiled up at him.  “You would kindly help me round some people up to go with us?”

“Yeah.  Because everyone listens to Lucas…”  Darla rolled her eyes as she crossed her arms.  

“No.  But, I think most of us realize something is going on.”  Kodai stepped out of the shadows from behind a large tree, things dangled from his belt making metallic click as he stood packed and ready to go.  “I figured Lucas would have known before the rest of us.”  He looked over the other guy and headed to put his stuff on the ship.

“Good.  This is how it should be.”  Stepping back Lars put his fingers in his mouth and gave a shrill high pitched whistle.  Garnering everyone’s attention.  “Go right ahead m’lady.”  He said with a chuckle putting Darla on top of a picnic table.

“Alright!  Listen up!  We have a mission that needs to be accomplished!  It will be dangerous, full of evil, and work and fights!  So if you want to join us!  Sign ups are right here!”  Darla yelled much louder than Sierra thought she could then pointed to the ground in front of her.  “How was that?”

“Um…great?”  Sierra had to laugh at her friend, always full of surprises.


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2010)

Lucas smiled, it pleased him to see Sierra being more of a cheerful person he liked to think she was picking up some of his better traits, and as much as it hurt him to admit he was picking up on some of her traits, he was being a better person.
"Well you got me!" Lucas said raising his hand.

"Us too! Even if we haven't found our parents we want to be of some use." The triplets said in unison.

Zane flew in close to Sierra and pecked her on the cheek, "Cuz you know I'm in."

Kodai nodded towards her and of course Darla was in.

"So it looks like all apart from Gabby." Sierra said looking around.

"Hold your horses, don't count us out." Phlame said gesturing towards himself and Amber.

"Wait you guys!" Lucas exclaimed before he burst out laughing.

"You guys might have been hot shit back in the day but your not much now." Lucas started to roll around laughing, before an arrow whoosed by his head.

"You wanna say that again?" Amber said, bow raised and Phlame had a dangerously active looking ball of light in his hand.

"Ok ok calm down guys." Sierra interjected. "So its all of us minus Gabby and Ricky."

Lucas clapped his hands, "What are we waiting for then? Lets go!" he said as he vaulted onto the boat.


----------

